# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  (IC) New Bedford by Night: WtF III

## Bennosuke

Joanna lays down, so she can only hear the door open a Brock gets out of the truck. His footfalls crunching on gravel echo loudly in her large pointed ears. Joanna can feel the man's eyes on her and if she looks up, she can see him standing about a yard away from the lip of the truck bed, staring wide eyed at the wolf-passenger. "*Oh what the ****,*" he growls loudly to himself. Then sternly he points a finger at Joanna and orders, "*Go on, get out. Go! Out!*" as if he could simply order a wolf like a domesticated house dog. 

There is something odd about his smell, but not in the fishy New Bedford sort of way. 

**********************************************

"*Whoa, whoa, calm down man,*" Knowlton says when Bear begins speaking without even a hello, "*This is Bear with the Anchor Wolves... right?*" He sighs when he gets the affirmative from Bear then says, "*You sure the Pure are in your territory? ****, you sure; we didn't even get a sniff of them. How long they been there? You said there's three of them? Not a big pack, but the Pure are always trouble. You need backup or something?*" 

***********************************************

Kara chuckles at Blaze's reply. "*The Molotov cocktail trick again? That worked pretty well on that nasty Plague Spirit. Guess we'll have to get a couple six packs of bottled beer then!*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna is unaffected by Turner's attempts to shoo her away. _Go ahead and drive big man. If you tell them about this no one will ever believe you._ She'll make a show of yawning and will settle down with her head on her forelegs as if she was going to take a nap. She'll keep an eye on Turner in case he had a gun or something. Apparently getting shot was only mildly inconvenient now but she wasn't interested in finding out how it felt.

****************

On the mercury, 'It's worth a try. I can't say I know that much about mercury. Don't want the glass breaking while I'm trying to throw it.' Who could say how it might work when they crossed over. 

To Jeremy, 'So we throw it and then run like hell. We probably have so much of the stuff now that if we mess up we can always have another go later.'

To Kara, 'And it'd be a shame to waste all that beer.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear sighs as his awkwardness gets in the way of things again, *"Yeah we're sure. Caught their trail a few days back and now they're staying at the local university. Way too many human eyes for us to confront them there so we're looking for another approach to get them out of our lands. Heh, you should see their totem, absolutely huge hellhound thing. Bane is mercury though, and we snagged a good bit of that stuff."

"Anyways, we're also getting actively attacked by the Idigam's minions. We're handling that pretty easily so far, but our attention is a bit divided at the moment as a result. Perfect timing right?"

"Not asking for backup at the moment. More just giving you a heads up, they may cause trouble for more than just us in the meantime. And well, when we do kick them off our turf they'll probably try to going through yours again. Might want to arrange for a welcoming party at that time."*

----------


## GKnightBC

{Moved}
 Originally Posted by *Thundercracker* 
"They're plastic, it'll probably bounce off. Maybe we can transfer it to a few glass vials or bottles, that way they'll break easier and we get more than two shots, in case we screw it up," Blaze said.

"Let's hunt this thing down and then go with our spirits and kick those Pure off our territory," Blaze said, "then we can get the fishies to help us figure out what to do about the Idigam."



"And the more we can throw at once, the better our chances of damaging the spirit? I like that plan! Those Pure need to be put in their place, before they start trying to kick US off!" Jeremy says, enthused.

----------


## Bennosuke

Brock curses loudly stomping one foot when he sees that the wolf in his truck is going nowhere. "*Well fine,*" he says as if Joanna could understand, "*I'm gonna go get my shotgun then!*" He begins stomping off, and halfway to the house yells out, "*Fin! Where's your shotgun? You'll never guess what's in the truck!*"

************************************************

Kara winks back at Joanna, replying with peak sarcasm, "*Such a shame!*"

************************************************

Michael Knowton listens intently, but he whistles when Bear mentions the Pure pack's totem. "*Be careful,*" he says sternly, "*the Pure can be evil sons of bitches.*" 

When Bear finishes discussing the situation with the Idigam he again speaks up, "*If you really are facing an Idigam, you don't want to take **** lightly. There's only been a couple of occurrences of Idigam in the world, as far as I know, and each one of them have been major major problems.*" He pauses for a moment and then adds, "*It honestly sounds like you have two very very dangerous enemies in your territory Bear. You realize that, right?*"

He chuckles at Bear's last comment, and replies, "*Thanks for the heads up.*" Then more sternly, "*Keep us appraised, and let us know if you want any help.*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna sighs internally and will take the opportunity to look over the gauntlet to see how Fin's house looked like on the other side. If there was something using Brock she'd like to see if she could see what it looked like. Once she has done that she'll retreat to a safe distance. As in outside of easy shotgun range but where she could still observe the pair of them.

----------


## Daishain

Bear chuckles a bit at the comment about powerful enemies, *"You're telling me, part of me's wonderin if this territory is cursed. Still, we found a way with the plague king, we intend to find a way with this too. And if not, well, I'll make sure the rest of my pack can fall back come hell or high water."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna sighs as she allows her eyes to glaze over. Lupine vision was deficient in many ways compared to a man's, but something immediately catches Joanna's eyes; a strange smudge of heat and light floating in the direction that Brock was traveling, right before she cast her vision across the Gauntlet. 

(OOC: Please give me Int + Occult +1)

**************************************************  ************

Mitch chuckles, his voice deep but warm in the way you'd want a father's to be. "*****, maybe you're right,*" he says, "*but I have faith in you man. Fight the good fight Bear. The war may be never ending, but that doesn't mean we have to lose. Let me know if the Arrow Heads can be of any service. We're not too far away.*" 

(OOC: Assuming this conversation is ending, what is the pack looking to do now?)

----------


## Haval

Joanna doesn't know what she's expecting to see as she looks across the Gauntlet but she could always ask the others.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

1 success in the ooc


****************************

After Bear finishes his phone call, 'Well. At least they answered. I'd hate to think there was somehow enough extra Pure out there that they could just roll over the Arrow Heads on the way here.'

On the Totem, 'If we're going after the big wolf do we need to do any planning?' Joanna asks uncertainly. 'Oakheart and the other two have to sleep sometime so maybe we can catch it alone.'

----------


## Bennosuke

It isn't till the thing is almost out of sight that Joanna begins to realize what she is looking at. Recognition helps give form. It's not one spirit following Brock Turner, no, it's a spirit being birthed from Brock Turner. A red ball of glowing Essence ripping itself out of the man's shadow.

----------


## Haval

Joanna assumed that she could deal with the spirit by herself if she had the opportunity. The question was what that would do to Turner. _Is that just going to calm him down? Not a bad idea._ She'll retreat to a safe distance while remaining visible for whenever Turner came back. No one was that good with a shotgun, but she might as well see if he was willing to take a shot at her in the middle of the day.

----------


## Bennosuke

Casting her vision back into the world of Flesh, Joana leaps out of the truck bed, and begins trotting down the block. Her ears perk up at the sound of the door opening, and from down the street she watches Brock Turner clomp down the porch steps with shotgun in hand. He is followed by Fin who has an annoyed look on his round flabby face. "*You see? There he is... the wolf I told you about.*" Brock strides over to the truck, staring confidently at the wolf he has incorrectly gendered. Fin says nothing, staring at Joanna with a dubious look on his face. Brock grins, staring proudly, but he makes no attempt to level the weapon or threaten Joanna.

----------


## Haval

_He? Idiot. At least he didn't call me a dog._ As fun as it might be to watch the local police show up to respond to gun fire it was probably better for everyone that Turner had some self control. Having failed at stealth Joanna will slink off and find somewhere out of sight where she could listen to the pair until Turner decided to leave. She'd never yet tried to follow a car by sent alone and assumed it might be difficult. If she failed she could always come back another time. For starters she could bring something to **** up Turner's tires. Compared to the Pure and the Idigam, Turner was small fry, so until she worked out how to deal with him Joanna was content to mess with him a little.

*Spoiler*
Show


Stealth to disapear if he follows her
Dex 2 + Stealth 2 + Urhan 2
(6d10)[*5*][*7*][*10*][*5*][*8*][*1*](36)
Any 9 or 10s
(6d10)[*4*][*3*][*3*][*10*][*2*][*9*](31)

Attempt to track Turner's truck assuming he leaves because I want to know what he's doing in the woods. I assume there's a penalty.
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Urhan 4
(10d10)[*5*][*4*][*3*][*9*][*9*][*5*][*10*][*6*][*1*][*5*](57)
Any 10s
(10d10)[*3*][*4*][*5*][*8*][*3*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*8*][*6*](48)

----------


## Daishain

Bear contemplates the phone in his hand before stuffing it back in a pocket. *"Right then. Next order of business. Lets come up with a plan of attack for the totem spirit." 

"Also, last calls for an alternative. Something feels off about the presence of this pack, it seems weird both that they're here at all and that they showed restraint towards us earlier. I think they're here for something specific and its not us."*

----------


## Haval

> Bear contemplates the phone in his hand before stuffing it back in a pocket. *"Right then. Next order of business. Lets come up with a plan of attack for the totem spirit."*


*

'Unless the mercury works really well or really quickly I don't think we want to have to deal with the big wolf and the Pure at the same time. I think we should aim for trying something in the middle of the night or the early morning when they might be asleep or in town. Even if they're got some way of knowing we're there it doesn't mean they'll be able to get back quick enough.' Who knows what the Pure might be capable of if they had their own Ithaeur. 'It'll be hard to be sneaky if we're going through the college library again. Could we find another locus? Or cross here even?' 






 Originally Posted by Daishain


"Also, last calls for an alternative. Something feels off about the presence of this pack, it seems weird both that they're here at all and that they showed restraint towards us earlier. I think they're here for something specific and its not us."


*'Oakheart's an Oceanography Professor. We're dealing with a fish god and she chooses to come here now. Can't be a coincidence. Maybe she wants to talk to it.'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

It doesnt matter, theyre in our territory, we offered to talk and they threatened to kill us, Blaze said, the easiest way is to go on a hunt, cross over here, and travel by Gauntlet to wipe out their spirit first.  Then we can drive them off easier.  We should see which spirits we can convince to come with us, too.

----------


## Haval

Joanna shrugs, 'It might matter if more of them are going to show up at some point. But I get that Oak doesn't want to talk to us. Maybe if we can get Corey Allen alone. He might be the least crazy of the three.' 

On getting spirit allies, 'If you think they'll help. Maybe they'd want the big wolf out of the way just on principle.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods, *"Early in the morning sometime would likely work well. Need to get this handled sooner rather than later, I really do not want to be trying to defend our turf on two fronts."*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*It's just some ****ing dog,*" Fin says coldly, staring at Joanna sideways with his wide fishy eyes. He shrugs, ignoring the evil look Brock is giving his cousin and turns to head inside. The slumped bus driver takes about three steps before stopping. Half turning, and half speaking over his neckless shoulder, Fin says, "*And what the hell were you doing with my truck anyways.*" His feet shuffle as he turns fully around to glare at Brock, who still holding the shotgun, stares back at him with equal venom. 

The stare down ends after a long moment when Fin shuffles around to the side of the car. The man is short and hunched, and has to push onto his tiptoes to see into the truck. With equal parts alarm and anger Fin yells at his cousin, "*You were trying to hot wire my truck? God Damn It!*" He begins to open the door, cussing, and leans across the passenger seat to begin fiddling with the tampered dashboard.

But Fin's rage distracts him from Brock's footsteps as he comes around the side car. Joanna watches with horror as Turner levels the shotgun, and silences Fin's stream of explatives with the roaring blast of the weapon discharging. 

If Joanna casts her vision into the Shadow, she can see the steady stream of lesser anger and murder spirits prying themselves out of the spot where Brock Turner stands. 

"*God damn idiot,*" Turner says shaking his head, without a hint of remorse. 

**************************************************  **********************

Kara nods her head listening to the conversation in it's entirety, but adds, "*We should probably consult with Reveler about all this. We'll want its help in battling their totem and may have some insights we don't have anyways.*" It was well known amongst the elder pack members that Kara had one of the strongest connections with the Pack Totem, and had taken well to its more hedonistic influence.

----------


## Haval

Joanna can only roll her eyes at the dog comment before the shotgun going off puts all that out of her mind. What the hell should she do about this? She knew this wasn't the first person that Turner had killed but she was hesistant to just put him down. She didn't remember it clearly but she had already killed people during her first change and wasn't in a hurry to repeat the experience. Still she couldn't let this stand, even if the local police bothered to do something about this. _**** it._

From behind the cover provided by whatever vehicles are parked on the road Joanna will take the time to switch to Urshul. She'll try to keep an eye on Turner while she was changing as he was presumably going to get Fin's keys. She didn't particularly want to kill him but anything short of that was only fair.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Going to try and regain some willpower with Monster. Going to try surprise him with this but that might not be possible given the size of Urshul

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Yeah, and king sky hunter, though that one will want something in exchange for helping us, Blaze said.

----------


## GKnightBC

"*What has King Sky Hunter wanted in the past?"* Jeremy asks, as they make plans and prepare for their own little war.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*What has King Sky Hunter wanted in the past?"* Jeremy asks, as they make plans and prepare for their own little war.


We assured him hunting rights in this area and geomancied the locus to be tasty for him, Blaze replied, not sure what hell want this time.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna is able to remain hidden as her body tears itself apart and reshapes itself. As she shifts closer to war form, she can feel the desire for revenge growing within her. Despite her rational brain, she can feel the wild impulse in her to tear Brock Turner limb from limb, and can feel her mouth salivating at the possible chance to taste his flesh!

(OOC: What is Joanna's trigger again?)

----------


## Haval

Killing Turner would be so easy in this form. He was no threat to her, he was prey and probably deserved to be treated as such. However he had got like this, it might be better for everyone if she ended this now. Still, she could still remember waking up with the taste of someone else's blood in her mouth and she's just about rational enough to want to avoid crossing that line again.

Joanna will use any of the other parked vehicles on the street to cover her approach but she'll let out a low growl that could come from no simple dog as she gets closer. There was really no point in hiding but she wanted to draw this out. Let him hear that something larger then him was out here before she revealed herself.

*Spoiler*
Show


Going to see if I can scare him for the Willpower. If she gets noticed anyway I suppose Turner has to deal with Lunacy

Dex 2 + Stealth 2 + Urshul 2
(6d10)[*8*][*1*][*6*][*8*][*7*][*6*](36)
Any 9 or 10s
(6d10)[*10*][*1*][*9*][*8*][*9*][*7*](44)

----------


## Bennosuke

Slowly, Jen begins to stalk her prey, muscles tensed as she hunches low and pads down the block sticking to the shadows. She can feel her fur going on end, her ears and tail pulling back as she growls low and slow, the threat vibrating from deep within her throat. 

(OOC: Jen stays hidden, can I please have you roll Presence + Intimidation)

----------


## Haval

> We assured him hunting rights in this area and geomancied the locus to be tasty for him, Blaze replied, not sure what hell want this time.


'Mice spirits? Though I wouldn't want to imply that he couldn't do his own hunting.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'Mice spirits? Though I wouldn't want to imply that he couldn't do his own hunting.'


Probably best to ask him, Blaze said, we can try to convince him its a worthy foe.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Probably best to ask him, Blaze said, we can try to convince him its a worthy foe.


Blaze knows that King Sky Hunter is a proud spirit of hunting, and would probably not take kindly to being offered "free food"

**************************************************  *************

Joanna's growl ripples across the dark yard. She would scare this crazed murderous offense of a man if she could. She paws closer, still out of sight. But to her frustration, she hears the clicking of Brock Turner racking the shotgun. Under his breath, in almost drunken slurred words she hears him say, "*Come on ya son of a bitch! Come on.*"

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods, *"Lets get Reveler in on this. Though I'm sure they've been listening."*

----------


## Haval

_You have no idea what you're dealing with._ Joanna has the urge to go after the truck. She's not spent enough time in Gauru to know what she could do there but tipping Turner's truck over sounded fun about now. Instead, once she's close enough she's going to break into a run to bowl Turner over. If the sight of a black wolf the size of a horse is not enough  to make him turn and run she'll try and knock his legs out from under him. If she can get him on the ground she'll put most of her weight on his arm to keep him from using the gun. She'll not trying to hurt Turner but if she breaks him a little here she can live with that.


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


So maybe Lunacy but he's crazy enough that he possibly doesn't care 

Initiative if needed 5+2 Urshul +d10
[roll]7+1d10[/roll]
rolled 11 in the ooc

If needed
Defence 3 (goes up to 4 in Urshul)

Unarmed Combat to grapple
Str 2 + Brawl 1 + Urshul 2 - Turner's defence
(5d10)[*2*][*8*][*3*][*8*][*10*](31)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*8*][*6*][*2*][*2*][*6*](24)


If possible going to use Urshul to impose the Knock Down tilt but I may have to damage him first.

----------


## GKnightBC

*"Could we provide some kind of agile prey for Hunter to stalk, once in a while? Or arrange for such prey to come into his territory? Maybe Reveler has some resource we could use for that kind of thing."* ​Jeremy suggests.

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Could we provide some kind of agile prey for Hunter to stalk, once in a while? Or arrange for such prey to come into his territory? Maybe Reveler has some resource we could use for that kind of thing."* ​Jeremy suggests.


Yeah, good idea, Blaze said, but we should go ask him, assuming this is what were gonna do..  lets have a chat with Reveler first and see how that goes.  Then maybe we can get a hunt going or talk to KSH, whatever.

He nodded to Bear.

----------


## Bennosuke

With the pack finally o the same page, they decide to seek out Reveler. Though at times the spirit has been with the pack, close enough to listen in and cross the Gauntlet when invited, it appears that the Totem spirit is not immediately available. Without access to the Summoning rite (OOC: see pg 145 for Shadowcall), the pack are forced to cross the Gauntlet and seek their ally there. 

Blaze and Bear lead the pack across the Gauntlet; Kara stays behind with the wolf-blooded to guard the pack's territory given everything that has transpired recently. Blaze indicates that the pack should start with the spirit winery, which is where they do find Reveler in the Vineyard. The spirit of wine and decadence is found stretching its tentacle vines deep into the soil between the towering rows of tree-like grape vines. Moan like sounds can be heard from the outskirts of the vineyard, which is what leads the pack to Reveler. As they approach, the spirit says, "*Welcome Uratha, do you care for a drink? The grapes are sweet now, sweet and heady.*"

**************************************************  *****************

Joanna is on the man before he even has chance to register the attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Joanna goes first and gets one success after his defense, which assuming she's using claws is 2L damage or 3L if teeth (also counts as a grapple if you want). Please specify. Once per scene in Urshul an Uratha can us Weaken Prey per pg 97 to apply a condition such as knocked down; I assume you want to do this?

----------


## GKnightBC

*"Joyous Reveler, I'd be honoured to taste the fruit of your efforts, if you judge it ready."* Jeremy says, wanting to put himself into the Packs great ally's good graces. After that, he let's Blaze take the lead in the discussions.

----------


## Haval

'I could go for a drink.' How strong could spirit wine be anyway?

*******

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Let's go with claws for 2L damage and to impose the Knocked down condition. Not trying to kill Turner on purpose.

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods gratefully at the offer,* "You always make the best drinks reveler."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> *"Joyous Reveler, I'd be honoured to taste the fruit of your efforts, if you judge it ready."* Jeremy says, wanting to put himself into the Packs great ally's good graces. After that, he let's Blaze take the lead in the discussions.


Yeah man, Blaze said before he happily took a large sip.

After everyone had drank their fill, Blaze stood up to address their totem.

Weve been good to each other, man, I hope youve been happy with our arrangement, were super stoked that youre our totem, Blaze said.  
Weve got a problem though, these Pure have moved in our territory.  We tried to talk to them because were chill like that but no bueno.  So, were gonna declare a hunt and drive em out, starting with their totem, a badass anger spirit.  We got its bane.  First of all, were totally open to any pearls of wisdom you might have, and second, what do you think, down to join up and hunt it down together?

----------


## Bennosuke

Something in the Reveler's strange elongated form tenses, and two of its vine-like tentacles pull it closer to the ground. There is a shuddering like an earthquake, and the leaves of the massive grapevine trees rustle with the momentum. The totem spirit opens its mouth and low moaning sound fills the rows of the vineyard. The fist sized grape fruits hanging from the vines, many the color of dark plumbs, begin to shiver and shrink as the ground quakes settle. 

The soft dirt at the feet of the Uratha begins mound and push aside as thin sucker covered tentacles of The Reveler break their way through. Each tentacle reaches up to an Anchor Wolf, the most distal suction cup expanding to take the form of a small chalice which begins to fill with a luminous dark liquid. The air is perfumed with the scent of fruit flowers, cherries and hard alcohol.

*Spoiler: OOC: TC*
Show




> Weve been good to each other, man, I hope youve been happy with our arrangement, were super stoked that youre our totem, Blaze said.
> Weve got a problem though, these Pure have moved in our territory. We tried to talk to them because were chill like that but no bueno. So, were gonna declare a hunt and drive em out, starting with their totem, a badass anger spirit. We got its bane. First of all, were totally open to any pearls of wisdom you might have, and second, what do you think, down to join up and hunt it down together?


Let's safe this for after everyone drinks or doesn't.


**************************************************  ********

Joanna's paw catches Brock in the back of the leg, just below the knee, her claws tearing out a clump of his calf. The man goes down with a scream. Landing hard on his back, Brock raises the gun and fires. No normal creature would be able to move fast enough to avoid a shotgun blast, but Joanna's powerful legs carry her out of harm's way. 

(OOC: Brock Turner takes 2L damage and is prone)

----------


## Haval

The liquid smelled good enough that Joanna didn't really care where it came from. She'll lean closer to smell it better before she drinks.

*******

Once she's managed to avoid getting shot Joanna will turn around to capitalise on getting Turner on the ground. If possible she'll try to put the weight of one paw on the arm holding the gun and bat it away with the other.

*Spoiler*
Show


Trying to disarm him, which I think means I have to roll again (p.167)

Edit  - Roll to grapple, contested roll in the ooc
Str 2 + Brawl 1 + Urshul 2 - Turner's defence
(5d10)[*7*][*4*][*8*][*1*][*3*](23)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*10*][*8*][*2*][*8*][*8*](36)

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods gratefully to Reveler before reaching out to bring the makeshift cup to his lips to drink with a grin. The spirit often had the best booze.

----------


## Bennosuke

The wine tastes deeply of fermented fruit mixed with the salty metallic tang of blood. The draught is potent, laced with Essence, but within only a few seconds of finishing the drink, you can feel your head begin to spin. Solids before you begin to blur and double, and noise takes on a vibrating and distant sort of echo. The Reveler appears almost instantly more powerful, more alluring. The vines seem to bend and bow around the spirit. 

(OOC: Each Uratha gains one Essence, but also gains the Swooning (Reveler) condition. See pg 311 of Werewolf.
@TC: Now _may_ be a good time to repost your prior IC post... though you may want to adjust/reconsider given current happenings.)

**************************************************  *****

Joanna charges back in, planting a heavy paw on the scrambling man's chest so that he cannot immediately rise. With her free pay, she takes a powerful swipe at Turner's shotgun, claws snagging as she wrenches it from his grasp. It clatters between her legs, and fortunate does not discharge.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will drop to one knee as the drink hits her. She has a sudden urge to break out laughing but will only grin up at the Reveler. Any lingering doubt at the sheer oddness of the spirit's appearance is long gone from her mind. _Can't argue with anyone who makes me feel like that._ 'Thanks man, I needed that. I don't suppose you have any more for Kara?'

*****************

Joanna wonders how easy it would be to break the shotgun in half if she really had to. Now she'd got the gun off him she'll put the weight of both paws on Turner to stop him from wriggling away. If she can keep him there she'll regard him very closely so that her muzzle is virtually in Turners face. From here Joanna would like Turner to get a good look at her teeth and a set of jaws that might be capable of biting his whole head off. It would be so easy to bite down and finish this.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


So contested roll to keep the Grapple and hold him down
Str 2 + Brawl 1 + Urshul 2
(5d10)[*7*][*1*][*2*][*5*][*8*](23)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*6*][*2*][*10*][*2*][*6*](26)

Going to try Intimidate again under the circumstances. Will spend that point of Willpower and hopefully get one back for Monster
Presence 3 + Intimidate 0 + Wp 3
(6d10)[*6*][*2*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*2*](17)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*10*][*10*][*3*][*7*][*7*][*8*](45)

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy quaffs the offered potions, eagerly drinking down the potent spirit-sauce. When the effects hits him, he lets it's rush roil through his body and reels slightly. Empowered, he say "*THIS is what the doctor ordered! What a rush!"*

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Kara is always welcome to join,*" The Reveler replies, his voice soft and comforting, "*Now enjoy. You Uratha carry so many responsibilities. You deserve the opportunity to unwind... to make music... to celebrate. But you came to me for a reason, yes?*" 

**************************************************  *****

Brock Turner looks up into the eyes of the terrible monster towering over him. His eyes go wide with terror, and he struggles to pull his face away from the growling menace that has him pinned hard to the ground. 

(OOC: Save your WP and forget your roll. A Dire Wolf has disarmed him and pinned him and is baring his fangs. He's a mortal. He's ****ting himself at very best. Rolled for Lunacy but he passes, so Brock is not out of his mind with Lunacy, but he's absolutely terrified.)

----------


## Haval

Joanna will gaze disdainfully down at Brock. Beating him up was the first time she had really let loose like this on purpose and it felt good. The only problem with looking like this was that it wasn't as if she could threaten anyone properly. _Don't kill anyone else or I'm coming back?_ Maybe it would work if she had terrified him enough, but whether he was being influenced by something on the other side or whether he was just a psycho it wasn't as if she could guarantee that. If she wasn't going to put him down now it meant she was obliged to let the police deal with it. Even the New Bedford police ought to be able to deal with a murder when there was this much evidence. All of this was going on in the middle of the day. What were the chances that after multiple gunshots there was no one watching from one of the other houses? With a last snarl Joanna is going to get off of Brock and go looking for somewhere without any bystanders where she can change back to human and be capable of phoning the police.

******

To the Reveler, 'Brand practice sounds pretty good about now, but I don't think this can wait. Do you ...fight? If you have to I mean.' Joanna is well disposed towards the Reveler that she doesn't want to see it getting hurt.

----------


## Bennosuke

The shock in the man's eyes is enough for Joanna. Sure she could tear his throat out, and the animal part of her certainly wanted to; but she had had enough. Joanna allows one last growl to grow loud as she pulls her lips back to expose her impossibly large maw filled with curved pointed teeth. Turner winces, but by the time he opens his eyes, Joanna is slinking fast across the street, moving out of view.

As she rushes away, Joanna is forced to lap her tongue at a mouth filled with hungry saliva. She (or maybe just this wolf body) ached to taste the man's blood, maybe even to eat his meat and chew his bones. But the more human part of Joanna's brain was racing with satisfaction. 

Turning a corner, Joanna hears the roar of the shotgun, only slightly distant, followed by a slew of obscenities hurled by Brock. He was out of sight, but Joanna could hear him cursing the wolf/dog that had attacked him; a deranged babbling series of curses. By the time Joanna has slipped into the shadows of a cluster of trees between properties to begin shifting, she hears the distant grumble of a truck coming to life followed by the screeching of tires as it peels out; all before the sound of police sirens begin to approach from afar.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Joanna recovers her one WP and is now up to 2. Joanna has decided not to kill. Brock Turner has escaped, and who knows what he will do now. 


**************************************************  *******************

A rippling roaring noise fills the row of vines, emanating from The Reveler as something between laughter and the sound of crashing waves. "*I have fought before along side your pack little pup,*" the Totem spirit replies, the words forming in the air without the spirit moving its mouth, "*But I allied myself with Anchor Wolves not because they are great warriors, but because of the music they make and the emotions that they inspire. All things are pressing, and you have neglected your responsibilities to me!*" There is a low moaning sound, which also comes from somewhere outside the spirit, though was likely The Reveler's as well. "*I grow weaker without your assistance; it is your actions that empower me Uratha. Though you don't need to perform for me now, I need you to play for the mortals, and soon, lest I grow weaker still and thus less capable of assisting you in your needs,*" The Reveler finishes, and perhaps it was the act of creating the spirit wine, or maybe The Totem was speaking the truth, for its corpus did appear withered and dusky. 

Somehow, The Reveler's words rung with truth. The Anchor Wolves had sworn to assist the Reveler just as he had to them, and all he had asked was that they continue to play, to inspire revelry and joy... and yet the pack had not played a show since before they had finished the plague spirit Obliterates! _Was it so much to ask? Didn't the Anchor Wolves also owe a responsibility to their band Cry Wolf?_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Part of taking on a Totem is taking their Ban and an Aspiration (see the OOC thread), of which most of the pack members have not indulged. The characters are also under the swooning condition, making The Reveler seem more amazing and making the characters wish to appease it; which will also result in resolution of the condition and a beat.

----------


## Haval

Joanna is going to lie down among the trees for a moment and get some air once she finishes shifting. She still remembered the aftermath of her first change and what it had felt like to wake up with the taste of flesh in her mouth. The trouble was it didn't entirely feel like a bad memory anymore. Was she going to find herself anticipating that feeling even when she wasn't wearing that form? The idea that Brock might be better off dead had occurred to her, and maybe she'd have to put him down herself, but as yet trying to get a second opinion might allow her to live with herself. If there was some spirit on the other side making Brock like this she'd have no trouble hunting it down.

For now she'll go back to Fin's house and wait for the police to show up. Technically this was still her job wasn't it? Better see if the local police could actually be useful to her.

*******

'Before my time.' Joanna mutters feeling oddly guilty. To the others, 'How long has it been anyway?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Revelers got a point yall, we should be playing more shows but this is important, Blaze said, maybe we can kill two birds with one stone. We gotta get a hunt going before taking on their totem, any way we can turn that into an impromptu performance?

----------


## Haval

'I don't know. Can we do that ritual stuff in public?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'I don't know. Can we do that ritual stuff in public?'


I mean, the way we do our rituals its just like an extended jam session, so yeah I say lets go for it man, Blaze replied, might be good publicity too, if we blow our fans minds.

----------


## Haval

> I mean, the way we do our rituals its just like an extended jam session, so yeah I say lets go for it man, Blaze replied, might be good publicity too, if we blow our fans minds.


'Heh, never done a secret show before. My old band never had that kind of profile. Should I call the _Pour House_ or are we doing this outside somewhere?'

----------


## Bennosuke

> For now she'll go back to Fin's house and wait for the police to show up. Technically this was still her job wasn't it? Better see if the local police could actually be useful to her.


(OOC: In which form is Joanna returning in?)

Joanna stalks pas the decimated body of Fin on her way to the house. She moves up the steps to find the front door open, the house empty. With the sirens approaching, Joanna maybe has a few minutes to explore the house should she choose.

(OOC: Time enough for a Wits + Investigation -3 roll if you wish to pursue it)

**************************************************  *****************

Though the Reveler's face does not move, somehow it is possible to perceive a satisfied grin in the wide whale face, the black eyes. An image appears momentarily, created by a gathering of the surrounding fog; a face. Mitchell Sanders, one of the Pack's Wolf Blooded, and the band's manager. "*Speak to your man,*" The Reveler commands, his voice shaking the towering vines, "*he shall help.*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna has turned back to her human form for the moment. She'll take the opportunity to have a look around Fin's house before the police arrive.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Wits 3 + Investigation 2 - penalty 3
(2d10)[*3*][*5*](8)
Any 10s
(2d10)[*3*][*7*](10)

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna quickly scavenges through the house. Her nose picks up the scent of rodent droppings first, though they are depressingly easy to discover scattered along the edges of the near barren kitchen floor. The house if sparsely furnished; a real middle aged bachelor's pad. The walls are scuffed, the furniture ancient and stained. But the cop sirens get too close for comfort too soon. Joanna barely has time to rifle through the bedroom, though she does have time to hurriedly grab a small key ring off of the bedside nightstand. As Joanna rushes down the stairs and out the back door (just as police cars pull up), she has time to study the ring with it's four keys. It looks like Fin's work ring, with the keys being for that Jeremy had ridden on, and the other three likely for the travel agency's storefront.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will hold onto the keys just in case one of them wasn't for the travel agency. Fin didn't seem like the type to have another place but Brock had to sleep somewhere if he wasn't coming back here.

As the police pull up Joanna will stand in the doorway and make sure her hands are visible. She didn't want any of them getting jumpy considering Fin's body was still lying there.

----------


## Bennosuke

Three cop cars come to a screeching halt at the curb in front of Fin's yard, sirens blazing. It's still bright out, but Joanna's lupine senses heighten the brightness of the flashing lights and the shrill volume of the sirens. A single officer explodes out of each car, three uniformed police, each drawing their pistols on Joanna who stands in the doorway with her arms raised. Despite this, the first officer out of the car, a heavy set man with a pock marked face and unruly grey stubble shouts, "*Don't move, put your hands up!*" His eyes go from the still carcass on the ground to Joanna, then back again.

----------


## Haval

This was the first time any police had pointed guns at her, but Joanna wasn't completely inexperienced at dealing with them. And just in case she was ever in this position, Dad had made sure she was prepared. *'Guys, my name is Joanna Sullivan. I'm a private investigator, and a witness. I saw the whole thing.'* It wasn't that difficult to sound calm if she compared this to some of the things she'd been dealing with lately.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Composure 3 + Persuasion 2 + Fame (Police) 1 + Striking Looks (Persuasion) 1
(7d10)[*5*][*5*][*10*][*7*][*8*][*4*][*3*](42)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*5*][*2*][*5*][*8*][*3*][*10*][*3*](36)




*****

Joanna will smile in delight as the image of Mitchell Sanders appears. 'That's a nice trick.' Helping the Reveler out was a good idea anyway, but the idea of playing live again seemed like a nice distraction at the moment. 'I'd hoped to get a little more practice in before I had to play in front of people again.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear grins, *"It will be good to play again for real. Lets kill several birds with one stone here. We were talking about a benefit concert anyways, Kara, where were we on that? Work a siskur dah into the music, and make it damn loud for the people to hear. We'll rock this town into the ground and then go hunt us a flaming totem spirit."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Though only one of the cops lowers their guns, the other two seem to soften a little. The expression on the lead officer with the pock marked face becomes that of bemused curiosity. No longer barking authoritatively, he replies coolly, "*You got any proof you're a PI? You got your license, you can lower your hands to get it, but don't do nothing smart.*" His accent is thick with New England drawl, and "smart" comes out comes out sounding like it rhymes with ****. He keeps his gun trained on Joanna, but the ease with which he holds the weapon is far less threatening. 

(OOC: Jo gets two successes. I'm good with assuming she has her PI license on her if you want.)

**************************************************  ********************** 

The Reveler makes a noise that is somewhere between a hearty chuckle and the lapping of waves on sand. As the sound is still fading in the vines, the spirit says, "*Now that sounds like a raucous jubilee. I look forward to hearing your performance, and basking in the Essence it inspires.*"

----------


## Haval

'Give me a second.' Joanna will slowly get her licence out of her jacket so the lead cop could see it. 'The guy you're looking for is called Brock Turner. He already killed someone else in Boston and was hiding out here. The poor bastard over there is his cousin Fin.'

****

'A gig followed by a fight. **** it. Why not.' Joanna relaxes into the idea.

----------


## Bennosuke

The greying officer nods to his fellow officers, who both keep their weapons trained on Joanna as he lowers his own and approaches, taking her license from her hand. Half skimming the paper, half listening, he cuts the Uratha off. "*Whoa, whoa,*" he says, eyes still on the paper document, "*how do you know all this? Did you see what happened here?*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna will slowly put her hands down, 'I followed him here. I get paid to find people like him. Just not quickly enough in this case. I spoke to one of you guys about it last week.' She had made some enquiries with the local police before she ran into the Anchor Wolves but the man had been unhelpful. 'They were having a fight as I arrived. No idea what the dead guy said to deserve that. Got a description of the truck if you want it?' She'll grin slightly at the cop at the end assuming the answer was obvious.

----------


## Bennosuke

The officer hands Joanna back her papers and nods to the other officers, who both lower their weapons. He gives an affirmative nod in reply, but says, "*Uh yeah. We'll greatly appreciate it, but I'm sorry Ms. Sullivan, we're gonna need you to come down to the station to file a full report and answer questions. Standard procedure when there's been a murder, of course.*" He speaks in an apologetic tone, and shrugs his shoulders raising his arms as if to say there's nothing he can do about it.

----------


## Haval

'I know how it is. Lot of police in my family back home.' Joanna is happy to accompany the police to give a statement. 'Do you think any of you guys would be able to give me a heads up if you find him again? I will obviously return the favour.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Miss,*" the older cop replies with a chuckle, "*you help us with this and we will be more than happy to keep you into the loop.*" He pats Joanna on the shoulder, and begins turning her toward his cruiser. He adds, "*Come on, I'll give you a ride. Where's your car? We can take ya back to it when we're done.*" Again, his thick accent turns "car" into "caah". 

**************************************************  ******************

Back on the other side of the Gauntlet, the Anchor Wolves return to the warehouse and fill Kara and the others in on their meeting with the Reveler. The word is still spinning a little, and Kara at one point pokes at Bear for slurring his words slightly. It isn't long till someone pulls out their phone to get Mitchell Sanders on speaker. "*Kids? Long time no speak. Ya told me ta give you a few weeks, but oh boy do I got work for you if you want it. The Pour House has been begging me for another show, and there are a couple of larger venues I've been talking ta.*" The Wolf Blooded manager speaks quickly, with an excited authority that makes it hard to get a word in.

----------


## Haval

'Over by the _Sea Skipper_ building if you know it. It's a bit of a walk so I'd appreciate a ride.'

***

Joanna will try and ask a question, 'Bigger venues? Like what?

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna allows herself to be escorted to the officer's car, and driven to the station. Unless she chooses to cause problems, she is respected down at the station, and questioned for a little over an hour before being driven back to her car.

(OOC: Happy to end here unless there is something you wanna RP through or explore)

**************************************************  ****************

Sanders eyes Joanna curiously. He didn't know her well, though he'd heard she was one of the new replacement members. "*Joanna, right? Well you guys have been invited to play at U Mass Dartmouth. Probably a crowd of about five hundred. Also got invited to perform at The Factory, which is a real concert venue, not just a dive bar with a stage.*"

----------


## Haval

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I'll leave it there. Just wanted to make some contacts.



****

Joanna will meet Sanders' gaze as this was the first time she had met him, 'Hey, I like dive bars, but that's great news. Is the Factory the biggest venue you guys have played in?' The other news was less welcome, 'When's the Dartmouth gig? Just wondering if the Pure are going to be in the audience.'

----------


## Bennosuke

> The other news was less welcome, 'When's the Dartmouth gig? Just wondering if the Pure are going to be in the audience.'


"*I was waiting to discuss it with you all,*" Sanders replies, "*but we can probably set it up for any of the upcoming weekends... though of course we wanna give it a few weeks so we can build interest and sell tickets.*" He's excited, eager, maybe even hungry, and it shines like a light in his eyes.

----------


## Daishain

Bear considers, *"Probably best not to perform our Siskur Dah right in front of the pure. Even if the humans won't recognize it they will. As much fun as it would be to rub our intention to hunt them in their faces I doubt that would end well."

"So lets focus on this gig at the Factory, and maybe start hyping up for a big thing at Dartmouth later."*

----------


## Haval

'They deserve it for the other day. Joanna enjoys the notion of rubbing the Pure's collective noses in it. 'I think if we haven't dealt with the Pure within a week or so anyway we might have bigger problems.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*I can set that up,*" Sanders says clapping his hands together. He asks with a grin, "*How soon do you want to set the date? Probably give it a couple of weeks to sell some tickets, right?*"

----------


## Daishain

Bear shakes his head, *"No we need to deal with this soon, frankly I think even waiting a single week would be pushing it. How tough would it be to get the word out in just a few days?"*

----------


## Haval

'How do you even promote a gig anyway?' Joanna adds, 'If we're going to do it I'd hope people show up.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The color drops from Sanders' face, and he drops his grubby hands. "*Uh... of course we could get the gig booked that soon,*" he blubbers, "*but I don't know if we'd get nearly the same crowd. Less publicity, less money!*" He speaks as if he is trying to convince a friend not to commit suicide, waving his hands in a desperate pleading manner. His gaze darts from Bear, to the other Uratha, hoping one of them will see reason.

----------


## Daishain

Bear sighs a little, *"Okay, breathe, hear me out. We need the next gig to happen fast. I know we need money, but timing is a little more important at the moment. So how about this. Use the thing at the Factory as advertisement. Get as many as you can on short notice, we rock the hell out of them, and leave them wanting more. Follow up with another performance at Dartmouth, and then another back at the Factory. We might not clear as much for the first gig, but for the next two we'll have proof in the puddin' word of mouth advertisement to fill every seat."*

----------


## Haval

Joanna nods in agreement, 'It's for the Reveler as much as for the Pure isn't it? We got to play somewhere soon.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Mitchel Sanders opens his mouth as if he is about to protest, but then stops himself and only exhales deeply. "*Fine. We'll book this thing for tomorrow night if we can,*" he says throwing his hands up in defeat. But then a smug grin spreads across his portly face and he adds, "*BUT, I'm booking the hell out of you guys from there. We're gonna start performing multiple nights a week, all sorts of gigs. I know you've gotten caught up in your Uratha duties, and that's noble and all, but don't forget, we also vowed to become the biggest god damn band in New England if not bigger! I believe in you guys, but you've gotta start putting in the stage time! I'll make the calls this morning and will text you all once I have this **** ironed out.*"

----------


## Haval

'That's the spirit.' Joanna replies drily. 'Just as long as the world isn't actually ending.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Sanders raises a brow and the comment about the apocalypse, but seems to ignore it. He shakes hands with the Uratha, promising to be in touch as soon as things have been decided, before saying his goodbyes and departing.

With Sanders gone, Kara from the back of the crowd speaks up. Her voice, clear and girlish, turns the heads of the others, bringing everyone's attention on her. "*Well then, assuming we have another day and a half, do we prepare for our hunt against the Pure's Totem, or do we take some time to go after the Deep Ones and the Idigam?*" she asks, standing with her hands on her hips, one head thrust to the side.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sanders raises a brow and the comment about the apocalypse, but seems to ignore it. He shakes hands with the Uratha, promising to be in touch as soon as things have been decided, before saying his goodbyes and departing.
> 
> With Sanders gone, Kara from the back of the crowd speaks up. Her voice, clear and girlish, turns the heads of the others, bringing everyone's attention on her. "*Well then, assuming we have another day and a half, do we prepare for our hunt against the Pure's Totem, or do we take some time to go after the Deep Ones and the Idigam?*" she asks, standing with her hands on her hips, one head thrust to the side.


"The Pure," Blaze said, "we can't leave our backs exposed while we go hunt down the Idigam."

----------


## Haval

'Well in that case I believe there was talk of beer?' Joanna replies referring to the need to create containers for the molotov cocktails. 'But what else can we do besides that? The younger two were drinking in town before. What are the chances they're overconfident enough to do that again. I'd still like to know what they're doing here and Oak isn't going to tell us.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara nodded at Joanna's remarks. With a shrug she adds, "*Could also try to talk to some of those students. Blaze, you got the contact info for those pothead hackey sack hippies, right? If that Oakheart is a professor, maybe we can learn more about her and her pack from the students?*" Her gaze moves confidently over the other pack members, trying to judge their possible responses.

----------


## Haval

Joanna nods, 'I need to find out if she actually does any teaching. Should we meet them somewhere? Although I doubt they'll need much persuading to tell tales. There's probably more students from Dartmouth around in town somewhere if we visit the right bars.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Kara nodded at Joanna's remarks. With a shrug she adds, "*Could also try to talk to some of those students. Blaze, you got the contact info for those pothead hackey sack hippies, right? If that Oakheart is a professor, maybe we can learn more about her and her pack from the students?*" Her gaze moves confidently over the other pack members, trying to judge their possible responses.


I dunno, I dont know those guys too well, Blaze replied, I guess I could try to set up a meeting with them, wed need to scrape the cash together to buy something first thought.

----------


## Haval

'This is for the good weed isn't it? I've got money. If it's really good stuff it'll be worth it.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Joanna has Resources 2 if it matters

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara scoffs and says, "*They're college kids Blaze. I mean, I know you've got a refined palate when it comes to pot, but something tells me they aren't selling the greatest stuff... no matter what they told you.*" She gives Blaze her best combative punk sneer, very Billy Idol, before blowing her companion a conciliatory kiss.

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'This is for the good weed isn't it? I've got money. If it's really good stuff it'll be worth it.'
> 
> *Spoiler: ooc*
> Show
> 
> Joanna has Resources 2 if it matters


Sold, Ill give em a call, Blaze said.

----------


## Haval

> Kara scoffs and says, "*They're college kids Blaze. I mean, I know you've got a refined palate when it comes to pot, but something tells me they aren't selling the greatest stuff... no matter what they told you.*" She gives Blaze her best combative punk sneer, very Billy Idol, before blowing her companion a conciliatory kiss.


'Maybe we could ask to sample it first? But it's a means to an end isn't it? As long as they're not cutting their stuff with something else.'

----------


## GKnightBC

> 'Maybe we could ask to sample it first? But it's a means to an end isn't it? As long as they're not cutting their stuff with something else.'


"Yeah, I don't think what ever we buy matters, since our goal isn't the goods - it's the info. And who knows, maybe one of them is a willing servant of the Pure pack."

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: I'm just going to take the liberty here to keep things moving, based on TC's last post)

Blaze takes his phone out and rings the Phis loving college kid they met at UMass Dartmouth. It rings and rings, and after four or five chimes, he finally picks up. "*Yo, this is Tyler,*" the voice on the other end of the line says, "*I'm sorry man, I forgot your name.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> (OOC: I'm just going to take the liberty here to keep things moving, based on TC's last post)
> 
> Blaze takes his phone out and rings the Phis loving college kid they met at UMass Dartmouth. It rings and rings, and after four or five chimes, he finally picks up. "*Yo, this is Tyler,*" the voice on the other end of the line says, "*I'm sorry man, I forgot your name.*"


Blaze man, Blaze, Blaze replied, how could you forget that?  you said you had some good stock, still have some?

Blaze tries to set up a meeting to purchase, preferably off campus.

----------


## Daishain

Bear simply has a seat nearby and rests a bit while Blaze talks to the college kids. He wasn't sure they'd provide much of use, but one rarely ever knew for certain.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will stay close enough that she can listen to the other end of Blaze's phonecall.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh yeah, that's right,*" the kid says with a chuckle, adding, "*My bad man. Anyways, yeah, I can help you out man. How much are you looking to buy?*" He waits for Blaze to reply then says, ". Uh, why don't we meet at Roast Beef and Pizzeria. You know where that is, right? It's right off campus, near the mall." Perhaps Blaze did, or maybe he did not know where "Roast Beef and Pizzeria was", but he at least knew the area between U-Mass Dartmouth and the Dartmouth Mall. A quick google search would suffice to get there otherwise. The kid adds, "*We can meet in the parking lot. It's behind the building away from the street.*" He chuckles foolishly (was he already high?) then adds, "*And if you want, you can try a little of it out, then get some pizza, if you know what I mean.*" 

(OOC: Sorry, I had to. There is a place called Roast Beef and Pizzeria in Dartmouth, and for some reason it cracks me up every time I pass by.)

----------


## Thundercracker

Hey, that sounds good, see you in about half an hour? Blaze asked.

----------


## Haval

After Blaze hangs up, 'Roast beef? Is that like those people who put banana on their pizza.' she asks drily. 'I'll come along.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The reply to Blaze comes back about a minute later. It reads, "_Yeah, sure. See you in a half hour._"

(OOC: See Discord)

----------


## Haval

If there was room for everyone who wanted to come along Joanna will offer to drive.

----------


## Bennosuke

It was less then a ten minute drive to The Roast Beef and Pizzeria. After waiting an appropriate amount of time, Joanna drives herself, Jeremy and Blaze away from the factory and the run down moldering houses of New Bedford and back into North Dartmouth. Clustered shotgun houses and grimy liquor stores give way to homes with spacious yards, fenced in properties, and a picturesque suburbia in about five minutes on the road. The rough cobblestone road gives way to a more "normal" paved street. 

The restaurant is a small one story house that has been converted to look like a NYC pizzeria. Joanna pulls into the back lot, empty except for two cars at the end of the lot parked in spots reserved for employees. The Uratha are left to wait, and about ten minutes later than promised, a beat up Toyota Prius pulls into the lot, bumping music at a volume far harder than it's speakers can handle. The car rolls up slowly to where Joanna parked, and the window rolls down. Phis sweater is wearing the exact same hoody, and he grins at the group from the passenger seat. "*Yo,*" he half-yells over the speakers grinning, "*looks like a party!*" 

**************************************************  ***********************************

Left behind by the other Uratha, Bear finds himself surrounded by a pack of eager Wolf-Blooded. It was strange finding himself in the role of pack Alpha, and the non-Uratha seemed most eager to fall in line. James King gives Bear a playful military salute and says, "*You said you wanted to start prepping for some ritual? We are at your service. Where do you want us to start?*" He's wearing a black leather jacket that would be more appropriate on a hog-riding biker than a military brat, but still somehow comes off as "on duty".

----------


## Haval

On the way. 'Blaze, you'd be the guy to speak to if I have spirit problems wouldn't you? I'm not sure if this even makes sense as a question. I realise we've got other things to deal with at the moment.'

In the parking lot Joanna will keep an eye out for anyone else who might want to park here. She wasn't expecting to run into the Pure at _The Roast Beef and Pizzeria_, but she wasn't going to rule out the possibility either. She'll call back to Phis sweater when he arrives, 'Maybe. I need to relax. Any chance you could help me with that?'

----------


## GKnightBC

> It was less then a ten minute drive to The Roast Beef and Pizzeria. After waiting an appropriate amount of time, Joanna drives herself, Jeremy and Blaze away from the factory and the run down moldering houses of New Bedford and back into North Dartmouth. Clustered shotgun houses and grimy liquor stores give way to homes with spacious yards, fenced in properties, and a picturesque suburbia in about five minutes on the road. The rough cobblestone road gives way to a more "normal" paved street. 
> 
> The restaurant is a small one story house that has been converted to look like a NYC pizzeria. Joanna pulls into the back lot, empty except for two cars at the end of the lot parked in spots reserved for employees. The Uratha are left to wait, and about ten minutes later than promised, a beat up Toyota Prius pulls into the lot, bumping music at a volume far harder than it's speakers can handle. The car rolls up slowly to where Joanna parked, and the window rolls down. Phis sweater is wearing the exact same hoody, and he grins at the group from the passenger seat. "*Yo,*" he half-yells over the speakers grinning, "*looks like a party!*"
> *


*"It's not a good party until it has somewhere to happen, but we're starting here!"* Jeremy calls back, "*Just need to get all the fixins!"*

----------


## Daishain

Bear grins, *"A ritual and a show all in one. We're gonna want to incorporate the sigils into the speakers and other gear, make em look like decorations. Lets get all the instruments and junk out and set up, and see what we have to do to make it work."

"The venue's probably not gonna want to let us scribble all over their floor, so how about we get a big ass rug and mark that up, roll it out on stage."*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Yeah man, Blaze said, hey, we got a couple of gigs comin up, if you guys are interested.

Blaze will chit chat a little bit before making the purchase.  

Hey by the way

He mentions Professor pure (her name escapes me) and asks whether they know anything about her.

*Spoiler*
Show

sorry I really dont have time to scroll back, maybe put her on the list of notable npcs?

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid chuckles at the groups enthusiasm, nodding his before clapping his hands together and giving his best McConaughey impression, "*Alright, alright, alright.*" The driver kills the car's engine, still parked in front of the group, and Phish shirt and the driver get out. The driver is another college kid, but he's got a shaved head, and a Celtics jersey, and a scowl that is probably meant to indicate that he's the heavy and he means business. Phis shoves both his hands into the pouch pocket of his hoodie and with a self-conscious stare at the ground says, "*So, uh, just have to ask again; you guys aren't cops, right?*"

Once reassured, he asks, "*Well, then, how much are you looking to get?*" 

To Blaze's question he replies, "*Oh, what? Why are you asking about Professor Oakheart?*"

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Make sure to go back, Haval's character Joanna was asking Blaze something.


**************************************************  *

"*Sure,*" King says eagerly, though there might be the slightest hint of disappointment, "*we can help with that.*"

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

 I'd like to turn this into a chance to work towards Bear's second Aspiration of encouraging pack unity and teamwork. I think the task will get done one way or the other, but this roll will more determine how the Wolf Blooded view Bear as a leader and how enthusiastically they work towards this goal. Please roll Presence + Expression +1

----------


## Haval

> *So, uh, just have to ask again; you guys aren't cops, right?*"


Joanna grins as she gets out of her car. 'Do I look like a cop? But if you want to roll me something I wouldn't say no. Just in case it's as good as you say.' She's ok to pay for whatever Blaze wants to negotiate as he seemed the type to know his weed.

On Oakheart, 'My friend goes here. Said there was a new Professor who seemed a bit of a hard ass. What do you guys study anyway?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Trying to reassure them 
Presence 3 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks (Persuasion) 1
(6d10)[*5*][*7*][*9*][*5*][*1*][*3*](30)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*3*][*6*][*9*][*3*][*2*][*8*](31)

----------


## Daishain

Bear stretches a bit, *"We're going to be hunting down the biggest ass flaming wolf spirit I've ever seen in a few days, and we're gonna get ready by rocking the hell out of an audience and declaring our intent to hunt right in front of them. Not that they'll really understand..."* he grins again, *"But I bet that they'll feel that energy regardless. That urge for the chase, to move and leap. Its gonna get roudy. Lets make this show legendary."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


going ahead and using willpower here
Presence+expression+WP (9d10)[*10*][*3*][*1*][*7*][*1*][*10*][*7*][*1*][*4*](44)
ten again (9d10)[*10*][*1*][*2*][*5*][*5*][*4*][*10*][*5*][*10*](52)

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid chuckles nervously when Joanna challenges him about being a cop. With both hands held up as if in defense he replies, "*Eh, ya never know. Better safe than sorry, right?*" But the anxiety softens slightly when Joanna asks him to roll her a spliff. "*Let's see how much you guys buy, then I'll happily roll you up something,*" he says with a grin, though his eyes dart to Blaze, clearly trying to get his point across that he wants to know he's getting paid. 

He seems to be unsurprised when Joanna mentions having a friend at the university. He shrugs and in reply says, "*Eh, ya I'm an English Lit major, so I don't really take any science classes... unless they're supposed to be an easy A.*" He grins at his own joke and pauses to let others react positively, then continues, "*But my roommate is in a class of hers. He's kinda' a stress ball, but apparently she's a major hard ass. The class is supposed to be crazy, they go out on a boat in the bay and study the ocean or something, but my roommate makes her sound like a raging b... bicycle.*" He blushes. 

(OOC: 1 success)

**************************************************  ********************

(OOC: Bear gets 3 successes and gains 1 beat. He is down to 3/5 WP. With three successes I'll let Bear either take a +1 on his Siskur Dah roll, or will give him a +2 with his next roll to influence the wolf-blooded or other pack members)

Bear's words seem to genuinely motivate the gathered pack. Eyes focus on him as he describes the plan, and several of the wolf blooded shake their head with agreement. When he is finished, Bear gets the sense that the group might start clapping, and Pine even looses a rather canine sounding whoop of excitement.

----------


## Haval

> He seems to be unsurprised when Joanna mentions having a friend at the university. He shrugs and in reply says, "*Eh, ya I'm an English Lit major, so I don't really take any science classes... unless they're supposed to be an easy A.*" He grins at his own joke and pauses to let others react positively, then continues, "*But my roommate is in a class of hers. He's kinda' a stress ball, but apparently she's a major hard ass. The class is supposed to be crazy, they go out on a boat in the bay and study the ocean or something, but my roommate makes her sound like a raging b... bicycle.*" He blushes.


_Oh she's a total bicycle alright._ Joanna will give him a significant look to show that she'd noticed his slip but will not otherwise comment.'Always did like English, but going out on the sea to look at whales sounds pretty cool as well. Do you happen to know where their boat is? Maybe they have rooom for a few more out there.' Once she was at the harbour she could probably find the boat eventually if she put her mind to it, but maybe it would come in handy. 'Does your roommate know Corey Allen by any chance?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Blaze had been looking forward to buying some weed so much that he'd completely forgotten exactly why they were there in the first place.  Luckily Joanna remembered.  

"Man, that woulda been embarassing," he thought. 

"We got a few hundred man, not trying to short change you, we're legit," Blaze said, "we'll start with a little bit and if the stuff is worth it, we'll come back for more for sure."

The topic switched to Oakheart. 
"What, they go out there every day? The hell are they studying, how to get seasick?" Blaze said.

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid shrugs at Joanna's first question about the boat's location. "*I could ask my roommate,*" he says with a hint of disinterest, clearly not sure what Joanna was getting at. It clearly not being a priority, he makes no attempt to get his phone out and call or text the roommate.

(OOC: Wanna give me a Persuasion roll to get him to do it?)

His answer is almost disdainful when Joanna asks about Cory Allen. "*I'm sorry, but it's a big school. I've never heard of him, and I have no idea who my roommate knows... he's a bit of a... well he's not that social, if you know what I mean.*" 

He chuckles at Blaze's question about going out every day, and he replies, "*No idea man. Not exactly my kinda thing, if you know what I mean.*"

When Blaze responds about the money his eyes go wide for a moment, a hint of greedy excitement. "*It's 50 bucks for a 3G baggie,*" he replies, leaning in and half whispering to Blaze.

----------


## Daishain

Bear works with the wolfblooded on getting something set up that would be functional both for the sake of actually playing music and doubling as the symbology needed for the siskur dah ritual. He's grinning as they get things done, glad to be making progress.

----------


## Haval

'Could you?' Joanna asks 'Help me out and I'll definitely come find you the next time I need to buy weed.'

On Cory Allen, 'I think he's a student of Oakheart's. Maybe a postgrad. My friend's into him if you get me. She'd like to check he's not seeing anyone before she makes a move. Should I be talking to your roommate?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Presence 3 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks (Persuasion) 1
(6d10)[*7*][*10*][*1*][*3*][*7*][*1*](29)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*4*][*6*][*10*][*3*][*1*][*6*](30)

----------


## Bennosuke

At Bear's recommendation, the Wolf Blooded round up their performance gear; their speakers, amplifiers, instrument cases, and drum kit, and begin painting the gear with various First Tongue sigils. The band's logo, an angular and minimalistic picture of a wolf's head crying blood over artistic lettering, "Cry Wolf" (originally designed by Kara) is already printed or painted on most of this gear. So the symbols are artistically drawn around this logo. Symbols of power, and territory, and duty are chained together to create a sort of mandala or halo around the band logo on all of the band's gear. The effect is very "later Led Zepplin".

(OOC: Bear will receive an extra dice on his Siskur Dah roll)

**************************************************  ***************

Something about Joanna's request makes the kid soften. He grins a little at the Uratha, and with a nod says, "*Yeah, sure. Not a problem.*" He blushes a little and adds, "*Happy to help.*"

----------


## GKnightBC

> At Bear's recommendation, the Wolf Blooded round up their performance gear; their speakers, amplifiers, instrument cases, and drum kit, and begin painting the gear with various First Tongue sigils. The band's logo, an angular and minimalistic picture of a wolf's head crying blood over artistic lettering, "Cry Wolf" (originally designed by Kara) is already printed or painted on most of this gear. So the symbols are artistically drawn around this logo. Symbols of power, and territory, and duty are chained together to create a sort of mandala or halo around the band logo on all of the band's gear. The effect is very "later Led Zepplin".
> 
> (OOC: Bear will receive an extra dice on his Siskur Dah roll)
> 
> **************************************************  ***************
> 
> Something about Joanna's request makes the kid soften. He grins a little at the Uratha, and with a nod says, "*Yeah, sure. Not a problem.*" He blushes a little and adds, "*Happy to help.*"


Jeremy feigns interest in the product offered, easing up to the group as the conversations evolve. "Get me one of those baggies, chum." He asks Blaze. "Just need a high end party to enjoy it fully. Any ideas?" He adds, turning to the kid.

----------


## Haval

> Something about Joanna's request makes the kid soften. He grins a little at the Uratha, and with a nod says, "*Yeah, sure. Not a problem.*" He blushes a little and adds, "*Happy to help.*"


'Thanks' Joanna replies. 'I'm Jo by the way. I can give you my number if you hear anything on either.' She'll get her phone out after paying for the weed.'Or I suppose come see me after the gig if you're in town then.'

To Jeremy, 'I'm game if you are. Long as we have time.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The kid nods, looking slightly uncomfortable about the idea of inviting the Anchor Wolves to a party. But when Joanna mentions their upcoming gig, he looks a little more excited, a little more relaxed. "*Oh yeah,*" he replies, "*when is your next performance by the way? We could definitely come support.*" 

He looks from Joanna to the trunk of his car, then to Blaze. He says a little hastily, "*So, uh, how much do you want then?*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna looks to Blaze, 'Bear said tomorrow night didn't he? Which means we need enough for everyone to get relaxed afterwards.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Joanna looks to Blaze, 'Bear said tomorrow night didn't he? Which means we need enough for everyone to get relaxed afterwards.'


Gimme that, and that, Blaze said, pointing to two of the baggies, should be enough for everyone.

*Spoiler*
Show

Blaze will make sure not to go over budget

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze picks out four baggies filled with the pungent green bramble, and surreptitiously hands the kid a wad of cash. He asks if anyone wants to grab a sandwich or slice of pizza inside, and eyes Joanna with a touch of excitement. 

(OOC: Regardless of whether or not you are grabbing a bite with him I assume we are nearing or are at the end of this scene?)

----------


## Haval

Joanna wasn't opposed but didn't feel like they had the time to waste at the moment. 'Well I do want to see what that pizza tastes like, but I need to go practice. Maybe after the gig.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Nothing more to add at the moment. I don't think finding the boat will be that difficult.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

After collecting the weed and the information, Blaze returned to the warehouse to report back to Bear and the others.

So thats it man, Blaze said, shes out on the water a lot during the day.  Maybe theyre working with the Idigam or maybe not.  I figure we got two choices

He held up a finger at each point.

We wait until shes on the water to attack, or we try to find out more of what theyre doing, just in case theyre also trying to fight the Idigam, Blaze said, whatever were gonna do we gotta figure it out quick, our gigs comin up soon.

----------


## Haval

> We wait until shes on the water to attack, or we try to find out more of what theyre doing, just in case theyre also trying to fight the Idigam, Blaze said, whatever were gonna do we gotta figure it out quick, our gigs comin up soon.


'Never hurts to have more information. If we have the time I think we should go look for their boat. Worse case is that there's nothing interesting there to find, but then we have all the fun of imagining how mad they'll be when they smell us as having been there.' Joanna replies with a smile. 

'Plus there's always the chance that if we find their boat we can find someone who works round there who maybe knows Oakheart and her people to see. Like, someone at their job...someone in the next boat over...I'll take a homeless guy if I can find someone who'll talk to me. I just need anyone who I can talk into calling me whenever Oakheart is actually going out on the water. Ideally I like to know where those three are at all times until we can kick them out of New Bedford.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear rubs his face, *"I wish we could just ignore that. And it sure sounds like their interest is the idigam."

"Course, even if we were sure of that, they may not intend to fight it. The things are known to make bargains right? I wouldn't put it past the pure to try that."

"I think we're going to have to keep the plans to attack their totem in place, but can you think of any means to find out more before then?"*

----------


## Haval

> Bear rubs his face, *"I wish we could just ignore that. And it sure sounds like their interest is the idigam."
> 
> "Course, even if we were sure of that, they may not intend to fight it. The things are known to make bargains right? I wouldn't put it past the pure to try that."*


'Bargaining with it sounds like a terrible idea, but Oakheart seemed like someone who was arrogant enough to try.'




> *"
> "I think we're going to have to keep the plans to attack their totem in place, but can you think of any means to find out more before then?"*


'I think our friend the local dealer might be into me enough fo want to be helpful. Either he gets back to me quickly enough to tell me where Oakheart keeps her boat or we go down there ourselves and follow our noses. I don't know if we'll find anything good on there but I think it's worth knowing where they park it at least.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara's eyes go wide when Joanna mentions the dealer being into her, and pinching her shoulder grins and whispers, "*Flirt!*" playfully. 

But to the group she says, "*I think both of our current enemies are dangerous enough that splitting up over and over may be a bad idea. We have time enough to deal with something before the concert tomorrow? Do we want to focus on the boat? Maybe we can put some sort of tracking device on it or somethin?*"

(OOC: TC, would you please give me an Int + Occult +2 roll)

----------


## Haval

> Kara's eyes go wide when Joanna mentions the dealer being into her, and pinching her shoulder grins and whispers, "*Flirt!*" playfully.


Joanna tries to looks innocent before breaking into a grin. 'Wasn't like I was encouraging him.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Kara's eyes go wide when Joanna mentions the dealer being into her, and pinching her shoulder grins and whispers, "*Flirt!*" playfully. 
> 
> But to the group she says, "*I think both of our current enemies are dangerous enough that splitting up over and over may be a bad idea. We have time enough to deal with something before the concert tomorrow? Do we want to focus on the boat? Maybe we can put some sort of tracking device on it or somethin?*"
> 
> (OOC: TC, would you please give me an Int + Occult +2 roll)


Blaze seems to get some kind of brain spark
*Spoiler*
Show

int + occult +2: (10d10)[*10*][*7*][*7*][*1*][*10*][*10*][*10*][*5*][*3*][*10*](73)
9 again: (10d10)[*4*][*2*][*1*][*7*][*9*][*7*][*1*][*6*][*10*][*1*](48)

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods *"Tracking the boat is probably a good idea. At the least that'll tell us when they're out on the water and might point us to more exactly where the points of interest are with this thing. Lets get that done."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Something Bear says trigger's a thought for Blaze: 




> "Course, even if we were sure of that, they may not intend to fight it. The things are known to make bargains right? I wouldn't put it past the pure to try that."


Blaze had taken all the information about the Idigam he could get from Solomon, which admittedly was not a whole lot. However, what Blaze had learned was suddenly clicking in his brain. Unlike what Bear had said, The Idigam were even more primitive and primal than regular spirits. They did not bargain or scheme, as far as Blaze was aware. In fact, the behaviors of the spirits that had encountered the Idigam, those fish spirits that the Pack had sheltered, had made it sound like it was a monster that they were terrified of. 

Furthermore, Oakheart had seemed not to believe the Anchor Wolves when they told her about the Idigam. And The Pure were even more fanatical about keeping order within the spirit world than the Forsaken. Blaze could only imagine, but more likely than not, if Oakheart and her pack of Pure knew about the Idigam, they would be opposed to the thing. Not that this meant that they would be able to create a truce, or even a pact with Oakheart, but Blaze was certain that it was unlikely they were working together. In fact, perhaps if The Anchor Wolves could pit the Pure against the Idigam, at least one of their two problems might take care of the other!

(OOC: God Damn! 6 successes with 5 10s right out of the gate)

----------


## Haval

> Bear nods *"Tracking the boat is probably a good idea. At the least that'll tell us when they're out on the water and might point us to more exactly where the points of interest are with this thing. Lets get that done."*


Joanna nods, 'Never tried to track a boat before but I have a gps tracker in the back of the car. We find somewhere good to hide it and we should be able to see exactly where they're at.'

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy offers "*We could also just drop a burner phone with the right apps and added battery on it, to track and listen in on their conversations, too. If they aren't allies with the Idigam, why the Hell would they be going out in the heart of it's disturbance, regularly? Would it take much to shake the Idigam up, just when they are out on the water?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

You know what man, maybe this is the weed talking, but I dont think theyre working together, Blaze said, the Pure are like radical fundamentalists, theyd definitely be opposed to Idigam, and the Idigam is ancient.  It dont bargain or compromise, it just is.

I bet Oakheart thought we were full of poop about the Idigam, but if we could get them to run into each other, theyd be the ones throwing themselves against it instead of us, Blaze said, then we can mop up the leftovers instead of the other way around.

----------


## Haval

'I want more information to be sure either way. Maybe I shouldn't judge someone based on a single conversation where she threatened to kill us, but she seemed like just the kind of person who might be a dumbass even as she thinks she knows what she's doing. All for letting them take each other out though.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara turns her attention first to Blaze, and then to Bear and chuckles. She'd gotten the sense that one was looking to the other to take the lead. She _was_ the lead singer, but she knew she wasn't the pack alpha, and so she said to Bear, "*Okay boss, what's the plan?*"

----------


## Daishain

*"Yeah, if we can get ears on that boat and find out what they're up to, maybe it'll be enough to change plans, maybe it'll just make the rest of things easier, either way I'm not seeing a downside in trying. Is a burner phone the best way to do that? What else do you need to pull it off Jeremy?"*

----------


## Bennosuke

While the group is talking, Joanna gets a text message from the weed dealer, whose name is Chaz (OOC: I swear I already gave him a name, but now I can't find it. I can't keep calling him Phish Sweater, so now he's Chaz). He gives Joanna the location of the boat, provided by his roommate, and it turns out to be at one of the docks not far from the cannery; in fact it would be walking distance. He also tells Joanna he can't wait to see the show, and asks if he can buy her a drink after.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze decides to smoke some of the weed they acquired to see if its any good.

_Priorities_, he thought.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will text Chaz back, _'Thanks, I appreciate it. We will see about that drink :)'_ Chaz's taste in music aside she wasn't opposed to working out a little tension, and since she met the Reveler she felt the need to relax.

She'll also pass on the location of the boat. 'Chaz came through. Google says it's not that far even.' An unwelcome thought had occurred to her. 'Doesn't that mean that the Pure might have been close to here at some point.'

----------


## GKnightBC

> *"Yeah, if we can get ears on that boat and find out what they're up to, maybe it'll be enough to change plans, maybe it'll just make the rest of things easier, either way I'm not seeing a downside in trying. Is a burner phone the best way to do that? What else do you need to pull it off Jeremy?"*


He nods, saying "*Yeah, we drop a remoting app on that sucker and open it's mic and video when we want to. Burner basic phone with an internet data plan and no phone number- as long as they are near shore, they'll get a signal and we can eavesdrop. Max would be about 30 miles. I'll put on a self-destruct as well to toast it if they find it. Bleach-wipe it to kill our scents, too, or maybe put some fishface's stink on it to redirect their suspicions. Just got to tuck it on the boat, somewhere useful like the pilot house."*

----------


## Bennosuke

The pack finishes putting together the necessary hardware for their "makeshift" tracking device, and by the time they set off for the dock it is about mid-afternoon. Despite the sun being out wit few clouds in the sky, this close to the water it is still rather cool and the pack is harassed by regular gusts of wind. The streets are as always rather empty in this part of New Bedford, though there is always that still uneasy sense of being watched; of distant eyes staring from behind boarded up windows. The dock is less than a ten minute walk away, and is almost next to the ferry company. It is little more than a small parking lot in front of a stucco shed large enough to house a boat. Its swinging doors chained shut with a sign reading, "Private property of the U-Mass Dartmouth". Around the back of the shed are a second pair of swinging doors, also chained, though these don't reach the rafters of the building, such that you can see the top of the rather plain looking motorized vessel about the size of a private sail boat, clearly raised up onto a palate. There is a small path from the back of the shed that leads directly down a ramp and into the water.

There does not seem to be anyone around, though there are security cameras hung over the front and back of the porch.

----------


## Haval

> *Bleach-wipe it to kill our scents, too, or maybe put some fishface's stink on it to redirect their suspicions. Just got to tuck it on the boat, somewhere useful like the pilot house."*


'If you think that'll work. I don't want to make it easy for them to find this place.'


----------------------------

Joanna points out the cameras, 'No reason to think that there's anyone watching the feed live, but if I'm wrong maybe we shouldn't stick around.' She's on the look out for anything that looks like a security office, but otherwise will rely on her nose to tell her if there was anyone else around who might object to their breaking in. She'll take Chaz's word for it that this was the boat, but she's also alert to any lingering scent of other Uratha to indicate that the Pure had been here recently.

'Everybody try to look like they're here on purpose.' Joanna will take a hair clip and go round to the back of the building where she can attempt to pick the lock.


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Using a point of willpower

Dex 2+ Larceny 2 + Lockpick specialty 1 + Willpower 3
(8d10)[*10*][*9*][*1*][*8*][*6*][*3*][*7*][*2*](46)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*1*][*7*][*2*][*7*][*6*][*5*][*7*][*8*](43)

Checking to see if there's anyone else close by

Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Hishu 1
(7d10)[*7*][*5*][*8*][*10*][*1*][*8*][*8*](47)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*7*][*4*][*1*][*8*][*3*][*5*][*3*](31)
Exceptional success for three successes with honed senses

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy will try to locate any security feed lines he can tap into or subtly disrupt, leveraging his previous experience as a security systems installer. If he locates something useful, he'll try to create either a loop or pause the feed until they finish. Adding to his attempt to remain undetected, his scent fades away completely (Feet of Mist). Working quickly, and slightly in competition with Joanna's lock-picking, he wants to succeed before they are able to enter. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Crafts (Traps) + INT + Subterfuge ?
(9d10)[*5*][*6*][*1*][*2*][*4*][*9*][*8*][*9*][*8*](52) plus tens (9d10)[*1*][*9*][*8*][*9*][*3*][*4*][*9*][*3*][*1*](47) Spent 1 Essence for Gift. 






> 'If you think that'll work. I don't want to make it easy for them to find this place.'
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Joanna points out the cameras, 'No reason to think that there's anyone watching the feed live, but if I'm wrong maybe we shouldn't stick around.' She's on the look out for anything that looks like a security office, but otherwise will rely on her nose to tell her if there was anyone else around who might object to their breaking in. She'll take Chaz's word for it that this was the boat, but she's also alert to any lingering scent of other Uratha to indicate that the Pure had been here recently.
> 
> 'Everybody try to look like they're here on purpose.' Joanna will take a hair clip and go round to the back of the building where she can attempt to pick the lock.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Bennosuke

Jeremy quickly examines the security system. Joanna is right, this is definitely not a live feed, and the two cameras seem to run into a black box memory system attached to the wall inside. There wasn't really anything to "tap" into, but once inside the memory system would be easy to remove, damage, or manipulate. 

Joanna gets the back door to shed open in a matter of seconds, and to her best scanning of the area, there is no one actually around who could be watching. 

Once inside, someone could try to tamper with the security system's memory (Int/Wits + Computer), or the group could decide to outright damage or remove the box, which would leave evidence of the break in, but leave security clueless as to whom. 

(OOC: Joanna is down to 1/5 WP)

----------


## Haval

'Jeremy, can you do something about that? I feel like ripping it off the wall might give us away.' Joanna will look for a way onto the boat.

----------


## Thundercracker

> 'Jeremy, can you do something about that? I feel like ripping it off the wall might give us away.' Joanna will look for a way onto the boat.


*Blaze*

Blaze took a look at the camera.

Actually, I think I can hack into this thing, he said, then we could remote view and show pretty much whatever we want make it look like we were never here.

He pulled out his laptop and attempted to access the cameras software.

*Spoiler*
Show

(9d10)[*7*][*7*][*5*][*1*][*10*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*9*](48)
(9d10)[*3*][*3*][*7*][*3*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*8*][*4*](40)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: One success after the -2 modifier) 

After a good bit of tinkering and struggling with the black box attached to the camera, Blaze is able to set up a very basic video loop. The workmanship of the hack was pretty shoddy; most of the wires and circuits of the thing were badly corroded and almost a decade outdated. It wouldn't be too hard to catch that the security camera was playing back a loop, but that wouldn't happen till someone went back and watched the footage. It would at least keep their images from appearing on camera.

----------


## Haval

Joanna doesn't know anything about boats but assumes there might be a ladder or a rope around here somewhere that will help her get aboard.

----------


## Bennosuke

There is a small ladder on the side of the boat that hangs about halfway down the bow. I decent jump would probably be enough to grab hold of one of the lower rungs and pull yourself in.

(OOC: I don't see a point in forcing an athletics roll for that)

----------


## Haval

'Hey, one of you give me a boost.' Joanna will get one of the taller pack members to lift her up to the ladder so that she can lower it for the others.

----------


## Bennosuke

With a quick boost, Joanna is pulling herself into the boat. The deck is lined with a white plastic, and there is still small puddles of ocean water gathered here and there inside the boat. It smells strongly of the ocean, but the boat is also littered with the stench of Uratha; or one werewolf in particular, presumably Oakheart. 

A quick walk around the deck and into the cockpit reveals nothing particularly occult or concerning. There's an ice chest that is empty, and on a bench in the cockpit are a handful of nets, fishing lines, and plastic equipment that looks like it is used for taking scientific samples and the like.

----------


## Haval

'Everyone else smell that.' Joanna will give the boat a once over to check that she hadn't missed anything before finding a decent place to stash their bug in the cockpit. _Didn't boats this big have a below decks?_ 'Jeremy, you got any more of that bleach? I don't want to make it easy for them to know we were here.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


In case she missed anything. And in case there's a lower level

Int 3 + Investigation 2
(5d10)[*6*][*4*][*10*][*5*][*8*](33)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*10*][*7*][*3*][*7*][*2*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: I count a solid 3 successes there)

Joanna quickly does a once over of the boat. There is indeed a lower deck, which houses little more than a work desk covered in a handful of books. Included in the pile is a small canvas bound log, which appears to document the days and locations of the vessel's various trips. It appears the boat is taken out twice a week, once on Wednesdays and once on Saturdays. Today, was of course Friday, with the band performing tonight. 

A second book, one of those black and white speckled notebooks, appeared to be documenting tide or wave patterns on various days and in various locations around the bay. It looked like they were studying the effects of the moon on the tidal patterns in various areas of the bay... or something like that...

(OOC: Welcome to make an Int + Science roll here)

----------


## Haval

Joanna will get her phone out to take some pictures of the books and the log. Ideally she could have a record of where the boat had been recently as well as where it was due to go if they were planning anything. She'll do her best not to disturb anything too much.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


One success in the ooc

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna is able to take snaps of everything on her phone to show the group. Unfortunately, beyond what was previously described, she can't make heads or tails of the logs. 

(OOC: Unfortunately being untrained in a mental skill such as science applies a -3 penalty, which turned the roll into a chance dice. Fortunatley you rolled a 2 and not a one or you would have had a dramatic failure on your hands. Still welcome to take the dramatic failure as a beat or spend WP)

----------


## GKnightBC

Climbing up to the deck, and keeping his obscurement active, he examines the logs, trying to see what the Pure are observing and how it may relate to the foe they face. Handing off the bleach to Joanne, he hums to himself as he pages through the documents. 
*Spoiler: Science attempt*
Show


Int+Science (4d10)[*9*][*8*][*2*][*5*](24)
Tens (4d10)[*8*][*6*][*4*][*3*](21)
(If this could be considered an extended action, add 2d10 for Patient) (2d10)[*1*][*10*](11)

----------


## Bennosuke

Jeremy does his best to quickly peruse the black speckled notebook. Interestingly, closer evaluation reveals not that they were studying the effects of the moon on the tides, but instead the effects of the different tides on the surrounding environment, and on all things, on the moon itself. This was a ludicrous concept to anyone with any science background; you couldn't effect the moon... but consistently, it appeared that the tides were the independent variable on which they were studying everything else dependently. Somehow, given the Pure's known hatred for Mother Luna, this was not all that surprising. It also looked like there were plans to try to start altering the tides, potentially, though this seemed more nebulous.

----------


## Thundercracker

While the others inspect the boat, Blaze shifts his sight over to the Hisil, to see what he can see of the spirits in the area.

----------


## Haval

After planting the bug in the cockpit, Joanna will do her best to clean up behind them to mask their scents. Ideally they could at least mask the fact that other Uratha had been here. On hearing Jeremy's explanation, 'How does that even make sense? Is Oakheart a wizard?'

----------


## GKnightBC

> After planting the bug in the cockpit, Joanna will do her best to clean up behind them to mask their scents. Ideally they could at least mask the fact that other Uratha had been here. On hearing Jeremy's explanation, 'How does that even make sense? Is Oakheart a wizard?'


*"I have no idea."* Jeremy says, the concept of someone even thinking of changing Mother Moon bothering him profoundly, *"The hubris of these Pure may be beyond the pale. We need far more information to stop this blasphemy!"* And then he makes ready to depart.

----------


## Haval

_In that case._ Joanna will go looking for their Ithaeur once she'd climbed down from the boat. 'Hey Blaze take a look at this.' She'll explain what they'd seen. 'I want to say that if the Moon affects the tides maybe it works in the other direction...?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Going to ask someone who might understand what Oakheart is up to.

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze's vision momentarily blurs as he casts his sights across the Gauntlet to gaze into The Shadow. Here the small boat shed has been replaced by a rocky and unstable bit of shore. Violent waves of near black water smash and clutch at the rocks like the fists of the gods, shooting sea-spray and foam into the air, and the sky is darkened by a cover of ominous clouds. 

A single developed spirit stands out from the small flocks of lesser Hisil fauna; a thing with an elongated and sleek body made of metal and wood. The thing's figure is most comparable to that of a hammerhead shark, but with a tail that tapers instead into a motorboat's engine, complete with slowly spinning propeller blades. It floats idlily, rising and falling with the churning waves, lazily chomping at nearby water spirits. It's gills look like exhaust grates and spew oily black clouds. This is likely the spirit of the boat that the group has come to inspect. On this side of the Gauntlet, the spirit is completely unaware that it is being watched. 

Blaze's studies though are jarred by the questions being asked of him by his packmates. 

(OOC: Going to let Blaze reply to the questions being answered of him; though anyone whose a Blood Talon can take a +2 to any knowledge based roll to answer Jeremy's question)

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze is obviously distracted, his eyes glazed over as he peers into the Hisil.  

"No man, the tides can't affect the moon, that's beyond dumb," he replied on autopilot.  Then he started to think about what they might be up to, while he also inspects the spirit for anything out of the ordinary. 

*Spoiler*
Show

moon & tides and possible rituals and stuff: 
int + occult: (8d10)[*4*][*6*][*3*][*8*][*1*][*5*][*3*][*1*](31)
9 again: (8d10)[*9*][*5*][*9*][*5*][*5*][*1*][*2*][*3*](39)

anything weird going on with the spirit, and general information about it: 
int + occult: (9d10)[*3*][*4*][*2*][*3*][*2*][*8*][*1*][*1*][*10*](34)
9 again: (9d10)[*9*][*4*][*5*][*9*][*8*][*10*][*2*][*3*][*2*](52)

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze mulls it over for a moment. He can't think of a specific Ritual or Gift that might specifically alter the tides, nor the moon specifically. However, he does know that the Pure have access to completely separate Gifts and powers, and who knows what someone as old and powerful as Oakheart might be capable of. And while Blaze knows that the tides don't effect the moon in real life, that sort of thing might totally have power or consequences in the Hisil! In fact, it was almost ingenious logic in the context of The Shadow. 

Blaze's study of the Hisil in this area raises no specific red flags. This part of the Spirit realm looks relatively healthy, and the Gauntlet seemed thick enough. The boat spirit was no Magath, and was clearly well fed on appropriate Essence, enough so to have begun forming an identity of sorts. The only useful conclusion that Blaze is able to draw from this, is that Oakheart and her students were likely using the boat regularly enough, and probably taking decent care of it.

----------


## Haval

> Blaze is obviously distracted, his eyes glazed over as he peers into the Hisil.  
> 
> "No man, the tides can't affect the moon, that's beyond dumb," he replied on autopilot.  Then he started to think about what they might be up to, while he also inspects the spirit for anything out of the ordinary.


'Well they're doing something.' Joanna doesn't take offence. 'I don't know enough to know what the rules are here. It doesn't affect like gravity, but it does something on the otherside. But if that's true then what the hell is the goal?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

You know what, now that I think about it, there might be something to what theyre doing on the Hisil side, Blaze said, wed need to look into it more to be sure.  Or we could just lead those Idigam fishies to the Pure and let them duke it out.

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara, who has been on her cellphone the entire while that Jeremy and Joanna were up in the boat, "comes up for air" and says, "*Uh, guys, we're blowing up on instagram. The concert tomorrow... it looks like we are getting a lot of attention. This is gonna be huge!*" She squeals a little with excitement.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Kara, who has been on her cellphone the entire while that Jeremy and Joanna were up in the boat, "comes up for air" and says, "*Uh, guys, we're blowing up on instagram. The concert tomorrow... it looks like we are getting a lot of attention. This is gonna be huge!*" She squeals a little with excitement.


Whoa, thats awesome, Blaze said, so uhh are we done here?  Let me know if theres anything else otherwise Im gonna put this camera back the way it was.

----------


## Haval

> *Blaze*
> 
> You know what, now that I think about it, there might be something to what theyre doing on the Hisil side, Blaze said, wed need to look into it more to be sure.  Or we could just lead those Idigam fishies to the Pure and let them duke it out.


'So would that mean we need to catch one of the Pure alone to find out? Or does Oakheart keep what she's doing to herself? Letting them fight only works if there isn't horrible consequences for everyone else.'




> Kara, who has been on her cellphone the entire while that Jeremy and Joanna were up in the boat, "comes up for air" and says, "*Uh, guys, we're blowing up on instagram. The concert tomorrow... it looks like we are getting a lot of attention. This is gonna be huge!*" She squeals a little with excitement.


'Seriously?' Joanna looks sceptical. 'Never had a gig that people were actually excited for before.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I think we're done here. Unless we need a roll for bugging the boat and hiding the bug properly.

----------


## GKnightBC

> Kara, who has been on her cellphone the entire while that Jeremy and Joanna were up in the boat, "comes up for air" and says, "*Uh, guys, we're blowing up on instagram. The concert tomorrow... it looks like we are getting a lot of attention. This is gonna be huge!*" She squeals a little with excitement.


Hearing that, Jeremy is momentarily distracted from his ire of the Pure's activities and feels the slight edge of nervousness at a possibly huge crowd awaiting their performance.

----------


## GKnightBC

> *Blaze*
> 
> You know what, now that I think about it, there might be something to what theyre doing on the Hisil side, Blaze said, wed need to look into it more to be sure.  Or we could just lead those Idigam fishies to the Pure and let them duke it out.


"That gets MY vote, for sure! Especially if we get to watch the fireworks and step in for clean up afterwards." Jeremy offers.

----------


## Thundercracker

> "That gets MY vote, for sure! Especially if we get to watch the fireworks and step in for clean up afterwards." Jeremy offers.


Better than us fighting one of them first and getting cleaned up by the other, Blaze said.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Going to assume this scene is wrapping up, though feel free to continue discussing in scene if you wish! I'm going to resolve Haval's roll. Feel free if anyone else wishes to roll as discussed in Discord. Will also start a "the next scene" that will take place the next afternoon, after anyone's downtime rolls would have occured



Joanna spends a bit of time perusing websites on upgrading wifi and connectivity. They are mostly "techy" sites and most of them use jargon that is frustratingly over her head. Despite spending a better part of the morning trying to figure out what she could do, Joanna steps away from her computer with no more knowledge than when she had started!

**************************************************  ***************

The next evening's performance is scheduled to occur at Winery Enoteca, a smaller winery located directly within Dartmouth. The winery's vineyard must be located elsewhere, because the winery itself looks like it has been converted from a very large barn, where inside is a long bar, and a number of both steel and oak barrels are being stored and aging. Though there is an outside patio in front of the winery, all of the tables and chairs have been cleared out of the inside customer's space to create decent sized stage and a standing audience space where maybe about a hundred or so patrons could watch. 

The concert is supposed to start at 8, but Cry Wolf and the pack get in closer to around 6:30 to start setting up. The sun is just starting to set, and Windery Enoteca seems already pretty busy. A crowd of families and younger locals are gathered around sitting at benches on the patio outside. Eyes follow the band as they begin hauling their equipment inside, and a buzz of excitement begins to grow among the patrons. 

The members of Cry Wolf and their supposed roadies are greeted excitedly by a scruffy man in maybe his early thirties, wearing an oversized green button down and brown chinos. "*Awesome,*" he says as the group begins to file in, "*Welcome welcome. I'm Micah, I and my buddy Kevin are the owners of Winery Enoteca. We are so glad to have you guys performing tonight!*" He indicates Kevin working the bar, a handsome strong jawed man whose navy T-shirt is tight enough to show off bulging muscles. Kevin waves to the group and grins. Micah continues, "*Mr. Sanders said you would be coming around now. Right no time.*"

----------


## Haval

'There's not enough time in the day to learn how to do this from scratch.' Joanna hoped that Databolt would appreciate the effort at least. 'If anyone knows what kit he needs maybe I can look into picking it up.' 

------------------

The venue was not the sort of place that Joanna had expected. Were most of the audience here to see the band? As long as the Reveler was happy though maybe it didn't matter. She will briefly scan the audience as they come in to see if she recognised anyone.

As she was living out of her car at the moment she's not exactly prepared to be on stage, but for the ocasion she's borrowed some clothes from Kara.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Blaze will attempt to chat with databolt to find out what hes looking for.

Hey there Databolt, its been a while, how are you doing? Blaze typed, I heard some people were asking for help, how much of a debt have they racked up?  What do you need to get back to your happy place?

*Spoiler*
Show

figure out minimum databolt needs to keep it placated, computer + int : (8d10)[*7*][*7*][*6*][*6*][*5*][*7*][*6*][*6*](50)
10 again: (8d10)[*7*][*7*][*9*][*9*][*10*][*4*][*2*][*9*](57)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Terrible rolls TC, that was like my kind of luck)

Databolt is rather forthright with Blaze. Both Bear and Joanna had asked Data for favors. The spirit is awaiting upgrades to the Wifi, and the production of new servers that Data can use to grow its power within the domain.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*


Guys databolt is being stubborn, were gonna have to bite the bullet and get him the upgrades hes looking for, Blaze said, what did you ask him to do for you anyway?  You do know you have a certified genius hacker in the pack right?

----------


## Haval

To Blaze, 'Thought I'd try going right to the source first. I need help keeping tabs on someone. Thought that something that lives on the internet might be of some help.'

-----------




> Micah continues, "*Mr. Sanders said you would be coming around now. Right no time.*"


'Good to meet you Micah.' Joanna nods 'Is it always this busy?'

----------


## GKnightBC

> *Blaze*
> 
> 
> Guys databolt is being stubborn, were gonna have to bite the bullet and get him the upgrades hes looking for, Blaze said, what did you ask him to do for you anyway?  You do know you have a certified genius hacker in the pack right?


"If you'd like , I can try and find you stuff on eBay that he can grow into? Lots of server gear and such available cheaper than market. I've built systems for clients that way, before." Jeremy offers to Blaze.
*Spoiler*
Show

What would I roll for that kind of thing? Computers+INT or something? If it helps, he could take a few hours for the extended action bonus.

----------


## GKnightBC

> "If you'd like , I can try and find you stuff on eBay that he can grow into? Lots of server gear and such available cheaper than market. I've built systems for clients that way, before." Jeremy offers to Blaze.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> What would I roll for that kind of thing? Computers+INT or something? If it helps, he could take a few hours for the extended action bonus.


*Spoiler: Upgrading extended action*
Show

Computers+INT+Patient (7d10)[*9*][*3*][*8*][*7*][*8*][*10*][*3*](48) Any tens? (7d10)[*1*][*10*][*2*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*5*](25)

----------


## Daishain

Bear scratches his chin as Databolt comes up, before the group goes back to talk to him, *"Yeah, I promised good broadband and that they could hog 70% of it uncontested for 2 weeks straight. I figured it would be easier to pay them in access more easily and cheaply than further hardware upgrades."

"Meant to take care of that a long while back, but thing after thing kept coming up. Past time to make sure it happens"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

int+computers(3d10)[*8*][*8*][*7*](23)
ten again (3d10)[*10*][*6*][*4*](20)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Well now technically, since everyone is joining in, I should make this an assisted roll, which would mean only one person is a primary, and everyone else's successes just add dice to their pool... but I'm feeling too nice right now for that. I count 6/8 successes now)

Fortunately for Joanna, Bear and especially Jeremy join in. Jeremy seems to know right away what needs to be done, and helps lay out schematics and a list of supplies that will be needed to upgrade everything as promised! He shares the list and a few websites that the group can search for the listed supplies, and pretty soon, most everything needed has been identified and ordered. Parts will need to come in and be assembled, but then the group should be good to go!

(OOC: I'm going to cut off other players from rolling here, since the point of an extended action is that it should take time, and because I don't think the group will be able to source all the hardware locally. What we'll say is that all the parts will have come by the next bit of downtime, and we can have someone roll for assembly for the last two successes)

**************************************************  *********************




> 'Good to meet you Micah.' Joanna nods 'Is it always this busy?'


The man looks Joanna over quizzically for a moment then says, "*Well, I mean we do decently, but I think there is a decent crowd building already to see you guys perform.*" He chuckles uncomfortably then adds to Joanna, and also eyeing Jeremy, "*And you are? I don't think I recognize you from the last time the band performed.*"

----------


## Haval

'Thanks Jeremy. I was thinking about finding an Amazon warehouse to visit after hours but maybe I shouldn't push my luck.'

--‐-------

To Micah to mollify him. 'Sorry, I'm new here. And to New Bedford even. I think I was expecting a smaller bar, but this is pretty cool.' She'll offer her hand. 'The guys needed a bassist. I'm Joanna.' She didn't particularly want to talk about why the band needed a new bassist.

----------


## Bennosuke

The guy's eyes kind of light up when Joanna mentions she is with the band. "*Oh no, no need to apologize,*" he says, "*I just didn't recognize you.*" He offers a self-conscious hand to shake. To the entire group he says, "*Well let me know if you need any help getting set up. We've got some staff here who can help... and uh, well the drinks are on us tonight!*"

----------


## Haval

'Thanks Micah. I think we'll take you up on that.' Joanna felt that she was probably too busy to drink much tonight but the wolf blooded would probably appreciate it. She'll will help carry any gear into the venue.

----------


## GKnightBC

> The guy's eyes kind of light up when Joanna mentions she is with the band. "*Oh no, no need to apologize,*" he says, "*I just didn't recognize you.*" He offers a self-conscious hand to shake. To the entire group he says, "*Well let me know if you need any help getting set up. We've got some staff here who can help... and uh, well the drinks are on us tonight!*"


A bit excited at the prospect of playing 'professionally' with the band, for the first time, he remains relatively quiet as they set and tune up. *"Hope my practice pays off. I may need those free drinks afterwards."* He says to Joanna after Micah leaves.

----------


## Haval

> A bit excited at the prospect of playing 'professionally' with the band, for the first time, he remains relatively quiet as they set and tune up. *"Hope my practice pays off. I may need those free drinks afterwards."* He says to Joanna after Micah leaves.


Quietly, 'Aren't we hunting tomorrow though? How are we with hangovers anyway?'

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

"We need to decide if we're going to do a ritual with this gig or not," Blaze said, "'cuz that was the original plan, but now I dunno.  I'm thinkin' we should hold off for the time being until we learn some more.  Plus we don't know if one of them are gonna be in the crowd.  If they are, we'll tip our hand by having the ritual out in the open like that."

----------


## Haval

'I'd like to think between all of us we should be able to smell one of them if they show up tonight, but I'm open to persuasion. The ritual stuff is your call though.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Hopefully no one notices the way Joanna lifts her head to the sky and begins snuffling. She is relieved that she cannot pick up the slightest scent of other werewolves in the building! _However,_ there is the faintest rotted fishy odor distinct to many of the New Bedford locals who carry the stranger, fishier characteristics. This smell is faint; Joanna does not get the sense that there are any fish-frog men lumbering nearby, but maybe a few of the locals here carry the taint of the Idigam.

----------


## Haval

Joanna isn't going to make a habit of doing this in front of people, but she's not that worried about what it might look like.

'Nothing but fish.'

----------


## GKnightBC

"*Perhaps the Reveller's influence will wipe away some of the fishy-ness and save these people from the Idigam. It's worth a try, right?"*

----------


## Daishain

Bear laughs at that, patting Jeremy on the back, *"Don't know about that, but we'll definitely wake them up a bit. People in this town seem half asleep a lot of the time."*

----------


## Haval

> "*Perhaps the Reveller's influence will wipe away some of the fishy-ness and save these people from the Idigam. It's worth a try, right?"*


'The Reveller smells better anyway.'

Joanna is mostly focused on remembering the band's songs, but will take the opportunity to take a few photos of the venue where she can. She was going to put off telling Beth about joining another band until there was she actually had a gig to report.

----------


## Bennosuke

The pack continues with setting up their equipment; plugging in amps and microphones, checking sound levels, and tuning strings. As they prepare, the indoor space gets more and more crowded filling with a mostly younger crowd of college students and locals. Chaz even shows up with a good sized group of friends, many of whom are familiar to the group. There's also a good population from the local Punk scene, many of whom have been at the band's prior concerts. 

Micah comes back regularly to check in on the group and offer them water, wine, and anything else they can think of. He's polite, if not a little eager, but also makes sure to give the band and their "roadies" adequate space. 

Soon enough, an hour or-so has gone by, and it's time to perform. Micah gets up on stage it introduce Cry Wolf, and though he looks rather out of place standing among the leather clad punk Uratha, manages to whip the crowd into an uproar of applause as Kara steps up to her microphone as lead singer. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, I think there is enough time before the performance begins, in case any of you change your mind; may I remind you about the Pack's Bane: 




> Each Uratha must perform one hedonistic act per month, giving into their vices and throwing caution to the wind. This can include a particularly debased stage act, that a conservative public member may consider "inappropriate or pornographic".


Which as far as I have documented, not anyone has completed yet... though please speak up if I missed something!!! If you do want to attempt something, we can either resolve it with a simple roll, or run a parallel scene as appropriate. 

Otherwise, let's roll for tonight's performance, and more specifically for the Hunting Rite. I am going to have everyone roll either Dex/Presence + Expression (plus any skill specialty if specific to performing or playing your instrument). Goal is 10 successes. I will roll for Kara. (9d10)[*9*][*8*][*6*][*9*][*5*][*9*][*3*][*8*][*3*](60)

EDIT: Well there's 5/10 of your successes right there!

As always, can I please have you describe your character's performance with/after your roll. Special bonus for the player with the most successes. 

I am going to nominate Blaze, Rite Master here, not that it matters, however, the pack needs to finalize whom/what this Hunting Rite is targetting.

----------


## Haval

Joanna is professional enough not to want to get hammered before a gig. This wasn't the seventies after all, but she will take a little wine while they were all setting up. It felt weird to be going on first, 'Maybe we could get a support band for next time. Assuming there's anyone around here that's any good.' 

She'll nod and grin at Chaz if she has the opportunity to make eye contact. If Joanna has the opportunity to see him before the gig she'll try to meet him in the crowd. 'Hey, you made it.'

Before they're announced she'll take a quick picture of the audience from an angle that shows that she was on a stage. She'll send this on in a text to Beth, _'So, I have a gig. Long story.'_

When they started it was easy to relax into it. Joanna's job as the bassist was really the easiest. She just needed to keep up with the others and focus on the tune. Normally in this situation she concentrated on her playing and on watching the audience's reaction but here, it was hard not to get caught up with watching Kara, whose attitude was infectious.     


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Beth is Joanna's touchstone in Boston and former bandmate.

Presence 3 + Expression 3 + Bass 1
(7d10)[*4*][*1*][*4*][*5*][*6*][*5*][*6*](31)

Any 10s
(7d10)[*10*][*9*][*5*][*2*][*5*][*7*][*10*](48)

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy sticks to water, regardless of his previous statement, and lets the music flow into his fingers as they dance across the instrument. Taking his lead from Blaze as they play, he feels the Reveler's spirit join the weave and grins less nervously. A sudden hunger grips him, and his eyes scan the crowd, a thread of hunting prey twining into his music. 
*Spoiler: Music making*
Show

Dex+Expression+Keyboard (6d10)[*10*][*4*][*6*][*1*][*9*][*8*](38) any tens? (6d10)[*2*][*3*][*3*][*5*][*6*][*8*](27)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

They hadn't played a gig this large... ever, and Blaze basked in the energy of the crowd, using it to fuel his drumwork.

*Spoiler*
Show

I don't know the first thing about music...
Drums: presence + expression + drums specialty: (8d10)[*1*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*7*][*10*][*4*](45)
10 again: (8d10)[*2*][*3*][*8*][*2*][*4*][*7*][*2*][*2*](30)

----------


## Daishain

Bear throws himself into his guitar, sliding through the riffs they'd worked out as they go from one song to the next, working the steps and gestures of the Siskur Dah into the performance. He can feel the energy of it all, and the thrill of it all drove him on. He'd missed this, badly, and the anticipation of the hunt only added to it all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

pres+express+guitarspec(7d10)[*5*][*1*][*9*][*5*][*6*][*1*][*6*](33)
ten again(7d10)[*6*][*6*][*4*][*2*][*9*][*9*][*9*](45)

----------


## Bennosuke

The band open up with a cover of The Sex Pistols, a familiar song that almost everyone and their mother has heard, to get the crowd's attention and interest right away. After what has seemed like months of Kara being a shadow of herself, the young Uratha really comes alive in front of the crowd. The audience seem to lock in as one the moment she hits her first note, rising high and rough into an almost howl. She struts the stage, locking eyes with people in the audience one after the other, winking and pouting and sneering at each member of the crowd; the consummate performer. 

The band then goes into a few of their classic songs, before Blaze takes the group into Sister Daas, the band's instrumental number meant to symbolically represent the sacred hunt. This time, the song stars with a rhythmic drum piece that sounds like the steady gallop of racing feet... or paws. Bear's guitar joins in, slashing chords that sound like the growls and howls of a pack of wolves. Kara's vocals join in; guttural noises in a call and response to Karl's guitar. He is playing the pack, she is playing the chased Pure. Joanna's base thrums along steadily, and Jeremy plays staccato fills on his keyboard, filling in the spaces between Bear and Kara. The song builds and builds and builds as the song takes shape around the harrying, cornering, and killing of a mighty foe. At the end of the performance, not only is the crowd cheering, but the pack can feel the ethereal unity amongst them, created by the completion of the rite. Like a web of Essence, the Anchor Wolves could feel the mystical singular desire to hunt and an unnamable certainty in their victory over The Pure. 

But, as the applause dies down *Joanna* catches sight of a familiar figure; _THE ENEMY_. One of the Pure, the young man with the shaggy brown hair is standing up against the lip of the stage, a curious smile on his face. He is dressed in a pristine black leather jacket that looks expensive and perhaps worn for the first time, and a pair of dark blue designer jeans. He catches Joanna's gaze, and the smile broadens. 

(OOC: Rolled a 1d4 to decide who would catch this

*EDIT: With the rite completed I have updated everyone's character boxes with the "Siskur Dah (The Pure)" condition.*)

----------


## Haval

Joanna is rusty and knows it. Her playing might best be described as enthusiastic. Thankfully, with Kara and the others here all she has to do is not **** up too much. She'll relax in to the effects of the ritual and start to enjoy herself.

At least until she saw the Allen kid in the front row. She'll only nudge Bear to get his attention before checking the crowd for the rest of the Pure.

----------


## Daishain

Bear subtly nods and keeps playing, unconcerned for now. It was a little late to focus on the watcher. Either there'd be trouble later or there wouldn't. Job now was to pull this gig, and the ritual, off well. They could chase down the intruder afterwards.

----------


## Bennosuke

With this interaction, the other band members are able to pick up on what is going on with Bear and Joanna, catching site of the Pure werewolf in the crowd standing there rather unabashed. 

(OOC: Will give the other players a chance to decide if they want to do anything, and otherwise will just move things to after the performance. @TC and GK, please let me know in Discord if you don't want to do anything and don't have anything you want to post so I can go forward with this)

----------


## Haval

Once she's alerted Bear Joanna is going to watch Corey closely while she's playing. She's perturbed by the fact that he made it in here without any of them noticing but the idea that a Uratha could do something unexpected wasn't exactly surprising. Whatever he's here for Joanna isn't sure it could wait till after the gig.

In the break between songs she'll go looking for any of the Wolf Blooded who might be backstage. James King would be ideal.'You see that boy in the front row? He's one of the Pure.' There's was no way the wolf-blooded weren't aware of the general situation. 'Everybody keep an eye out, but if someone wants to get in his way if he tries to leave. Do _not_ start anything though. I don't even know what he wants.'

There wasn't really time to have a conversation. Joanna will return to retrieve her bass but will squat down in front of Corey so they could be close enough to exchange words even if they were playing. 'Enjoying the show Corey?' She'll use his name just to see how he reacts.

----------


## Bennosuke

James King is indeed one of the Wolf-Blooded hanging "backstage"; in this case standing behind one of the curtains drawn up on either side of the makeshift plywood stage. He nods dutifully before poking his head around the curtain to identify his target, eyes narrowing into a hard glare. He exits around the far side of the curtain before coming around to the side of the building, where he might have easy access to the crowd closest to the stage.




> There wasn't really time to have a conversation. Joanna will return to retrieve her bass but will squat down in front of Corey so they could be close enough to exchange words even if they were playing. 'Enjoying the show Corey?' She'll use his name just to see how he reacts.


The werewolf stays in his spot as Joanna comes to him at the lip of the stage. He keeps eye contact with the bassist, a bemused grin on his face. The question doesn't seem to faze him, and he earnestly replies, "*Yeah, this is great! I mean, it's not really my scene... more into EDM, but you guys really rock!*" He practically has to yell to be heard over the applause of the crowd between songs, and now most of the front row are at least watching the interaction between Corey and Joanna, the closes with a fair bit of curiosity on their faces as far as Joanna can see. But the strange thing is that Corey seems sincere, there is no threat, malice or irony in his words, and he's smiling up at Joanna.

----------


## Haval

Joanna looks sceptical, 'Is blondie here?' she said, referring to the unnamed third member of the Pure pack. 'I can't see this being something that the Professor would be into.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The question causes Cory to grin; a handsome charming grin. With a wink he says, "*They don't know I'm here.*" He shoves both hand in his pocket and shrugs, very smug and pleased with himself. He nods back up at the stage and says, "*I think they are waiting for you to start again. But wait, what's your name? You already know mine.*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna is unfazed by his charm. 'Stick around until after and maybe I'll tell you.' She'll get back to playing.

----------


## Bennosuke

The rest of the performance goes well overall, though there is at least among some a sense of unease with the Anshega watching from his spot at the lip of the stage. When the band finishes their last song, the crowd erupts with applause, and Cory joins in with them, though it's clear to everyone on stage that he has his eyes now focused on Joanna. 

When he catches her eye, he gives a warm grin, then nods his head towards the exit. Even with the audience on their feet, he seems to move effortlessly through the sea of people, and exits the building. James King comes rushing up to Joanna, offering to take her bass and says, "*Do you... do you want me to follow him?*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna enjoys the response of the crowd but it was difficult to relax when she was being watched. It wasn't as if Corey was going to try anything here but she couldn't help but be suspicious of whatever he was here for.

She'll hand her bass to James, 'Yeah. But I'm coming with you. He said he's alone but I don't trust him.' To the others, 'Be right back.' She's dressed for the gig, but at least has her phone on her.

----------


## Bennosuke

James sighs, and says , "*Okay, hold on one second.*" He takes the bass guitar from Joanna and rushes it off stage to its black carrying case. He rushes back to join Joanna and follow her off the stage. It takes an extended period to get through the audience, with locals rushing to crowd around Joanna and tell her how great the show was. 

(OOC: I think other players can follow Joanna if they want to...)

The two finally make it to the exit. There are plenty of attendees outside now too, and at first it seems like Cory has fled. But with a little bit of looking and a little additional sniffing, Joanna spots him on the far side of the terraced yard. Cory is leaned up against the fence, puffing leisurely on a cigarette, with a fancy looking flask in his free hand. He catches Joanna's eye and gives her an excited grin, making no move to escape.

----------


## Haval

Joanna notices James' sigh. 'I'll make it up to you.' She'll make appropriately appreciative noises as she moved through the audience but is focused on catching up to Cory.

Outside she can only roll her eyes at Cory for playing games. To James, 'Keep an eye out.' She'll go and lean on the fence next to Cory and put her hand out, 'Give me one of those.' If he gives her a cigarette she'll lean over so he can light it. 'Just remember that I'm pretty sure I can call your Dad. Now...you aren't what I was expecting but tell me what you're doing here?'

----------


## Bennosuke

James sighs again, and stays back while maintaining clear line of sight with his packmate and potential enemy.

Cory pulls a beat up carton of cigarettes out of his pocket, and after a practiced series of taps, hands her one. Returning it to his pocket, he removes a zippo and asks Joanna to lean forward so he can light it for her. To Joanna's first statement he turns his head to the side, eyebrows slightly furrowed. But with a devilish grin he replies, "*You can call me Daddy? I'm sorry, but I don't think we're there just yet.*" His cheeks flush just a little.

Regardless of Joanna's reaction, to her question he replies with a shrug, "*I wanted to see you guys perform.*" He takes a hard puff of his cigarette and sighs, as a cloud of grey smoke exits his nose and mouth. "*Honestly, I haven't met a lot of other... of our kind. Outside of my pack, you're kinda' my first.*" His cheeks flush a little harder at this.

----------


## Haval

Joanna snorts in amusement at the innuendo.'Normally you'd need to buy me dinner first.' She's not embarrassed in the slightest.

She'll listen to Cory's explanation with interest, but breaks into a grin at Cory's flush. 'I get that. I've met a few others besides this lot but it's not like I've known about all this for that long.' Joanna will take a quick drag to consider the wisdom of telling him her name. 'I'm Joanna by the way. That's all you're getting for the moment. How long have you been with the Professor? Will she be mad at you for sneaking out?'

----------


## Bennosuke

When Joanna introduces herself, Cory replies, "*Nice to meet you.*" But rather than offer a hand to shake, he offers Joanna his flask and says, "*It's whiskey. Not sure if you like, but I haven't really developed a taste for wine yet.*"

To Joanna's first question he replies, "*Less than a year,*" and in a near whispered First Tongue adds, "*I'm still a pup.*" Cory grins at this, pleased to see his companion follow his change of language. "*Eh, probably,*" Cory says with a shrug in reply to the second question, though the gesture seems to imply that he's pretty nervous about the whole thing.

----------


## Haval

'Whisky's good.' Joanna will take a sip to taste followed by a longer swig. 'If I have to, I can drink whatever.'

She'll roll her eyes a little at the pup comment. 'I'm about the same, but I'm wondering when I grow out of that pup thing. Maybe there's going to be a test.' On the professor, 'Might as well come hang out for a while then. I mean, if she's already mad. Feel like I should ask though. Aren't you guys supposed to be some kind of scary cult?'

----------


## Bennosuke

It's definitely bourbon in the flask. If Joanna has any palette for the stuff, she might pick up on the fact that it is rather smooth, a little sweet with hints of peanut butter and caramel, probably something good quality. 

Cory smirks and says, "*Hopefully, she doesn't even realize it yet.*" This is followed by a look of uncertainty and a shrug. "*Hopefully she won't...*" he adds, his voice trailing off at the end. To her last point he shrugs again and says in a whispered First Tongue, "*Honestly, I've heard all about you Forsaken, and the crimes you've committed. You have definitely not been painted in the best light. But... well you look pretty similar to me, and you smell pretty similar to me. I don't know, I guess I find it hard holding a grudge over something that happened a millennia ago when I only heard about it a few months ago.*" His eyes focus on Joanna. Dark brown eyes. Maybe slightly scared eyes. 

*Spoiler: [email protected]*
Show

Do any of the other players want to do anything inside the joint if they are not joining Joanna outside??? I think there are plenty of opportunities for Roleplay here.

----------


## Haval

Joanna does not have a taste for the whiskey, but enjoys it enough to take another swig before handing it back.

She assumes that Oakheart finding out would mean nothing good for Cory. 'Well **** her then.' Joanna will smile at the boy in sympathy. 'If you don't want to hang out with us for a while what's to stop you going back to California? Or like, Mexico if you feel like it. I've got people besides this lot, but it's not like the thought hasn't occurred to me.' 
*Spoiler*
Show



Taking this out because of Bennos post below

Then Joanna will lean closer to respond in more hesistent First Tongue. It wasn't like she'd had much experience using it. 'I've heard the stories, but I can't say I know what to believe. I didn't do anything. There are some people that used to blame women for the Garden of Eden so maybe it's all bull**** here as well.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna's words about escaping seem to bother Cory. He curls his lip back and barely stifles a warning growl. Joanna can smell the sudden anger escaping his skin with alcohol infused sweat and the quickening of his heart. "*Careful what you say about Oakheart,*" he says in whispered First Tongue, "*I don't want to escape! I'm not a captive or anything.*" He takes the flask back and takes a long pull, throwing his head back as he does. Wiping his mouth with his sleeve, Cory's eyes are narrowed and distrustful all of a sudden. 

(OOC: I imagine this would stop Joanna from saying the second half of your post?)

----------


## GKnightBC

> *Spoiler: [email protected]*
> Show
> 
> Do any of the other players want to do anything inside the joint if they are not joining Joanna outside??? I think there are plenty of opportunities for Roleplay here.


Jeremy will follow moments after she leaves, slipping through crowd and terrain alike with subtle ease after putting a nondescript jacket on. Hanging nearby, he may or may not be able to hear the conversation, but he keeps a sharp eye on the body language for risks. When he sees the way Corey is reacting to Joanna, the obvious attraction makes him grin slightly as he guards. 
*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jeremy will have Slip Away (pg 120) active to keep a low profile. -1 Essence.

----------


## Haval

Joanna finds herself suppressing a growl of her own in response to the implicit challenge. She feels like she's stepped in something she doesn't quite understand. Her eyes narrow for a moment but she's good at composing herself. _That did sound like something a person in a cult would say._

Aloud, she'll a long drag on the cigarette before she responds. 'Never said you were Cory. I just think it's nice to have options.' Joanna will lean forward and touch him on the arm. 'We're all friends here. If you want to hang out tonight we can. The owner guy did promise me free wine if you want to help me drink it.' 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Manipulate 1 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks (Persuasion)
(4d10)[*3*][*6*][*7*][*4*](20)
Any 10s
(4d10)[*10*][*8*][*9*][*1*](28)

----------


## Bennosuke

Jeremy slips into the crowd standing around the terrace outside the winery, making his way towards where Joanna is talking with the Pure pup. From his viewpoint, she seems to be awfully friendly with him. They are both smoking cigarettes and chatting like old friends. She even leans in towards him, as if he might be more than just a friend...

*Spoiler: [email protected] and Haval*
Show

Jeremy is down to 8 Essence. Now I consider that Joanna might notice and recognize him. The gift does not make Jeremy unrecognizable or invisible, just hard to remember (at least how I read it). But even if Joanna does notice her pack mate, she really won't take much notice of it and might forget she even saw her. 

@Haval: What exactly is Joanna trying to achieve with that persuasion roll, and do you want to take a WP or a dramatic failure?

----------


## Bennosuke

Cory steps back from Joanna's advance, shrugging away her extended hand. His eyes are wide, perhaps with shock, but they narrow as he says through clenched bared teeth, "*I think I'm okay.*" He puts a hand up between him and Joanna (the one with the cigarette), and says in English, "*Look, maybe this was a mistake coming here tonight. I was hoping to meet some others... like me, but no offense... but it seems like you're trying to convert me or something.*" Cory keeps his arm extended out between himself and Joanna, making it clear he doesn't want her coming a step closer. His hackles are up, and though it does not seem like Cory is stepping towards Lunacy, it seems that any good will Joanna had been gaining with him were not GONE. 

From the shadows, Jeremy watches this exchange as the situation grows more and more tense...

----------


## Haval

Joanna sees Jeremy but doesn't react to his presence. Something about what he was doing meant that her mind slid right off the sight of him.

After Cory's responce she'll step back and put her own hand up to show that she wasn't a threat.'I didn't mean it like that. Sorry.' She'll finish her cigarette as she considers what he said. 'You know about that thing in the occean? So when we went over to the college to talk about it Oakheart told us to get out.' She'll switch to First Tongue briefly to be mindful of anyone who might be in earshot. 'Did sound at the time like she might have tried to kill us if we stayed. Am I wrong?' It's a rhetorical question but she'll pause a second to see if Cory had a response.

'So, leaving aside whatever you lot are doing here, what would you do if you managed to catch one of us alone? Or if you all decided to come visit us in the middle of the night?' Joanna is thinking of the wolf blooded and especially Ciara and it makes her a little heated. 'Unless you're a really good liar you seem like a decent guy, and ...you're super nice to look at.' Joanna wasn't immune. 'But Oakheart comes across as kinda dangerous, and all I know about blondie is that she seems angry all the time. Getting to know more about all of you would frankly make me feel better.'

----------


## GKnightBC

> Cory steps back from Joanna's advance, shrugging away her extended hand. His eyes are wide, perhaps with shock, but they narrow as he says through clenched bared teeth, "*I think I'm okay.*" He puts a hand up between him and Joanna (the one with the cigarette), and says in English, "*Look, maybe this was a mistake coming here tonight. I was hoping to meet some others... like me, but no offense... but it seems like you're trying to convert me or something.*" Cory keeps his arm extended out between himself and Joanna, making it clear he doesn't want her coming a step closer. His hackles are up, and though it does not seem like Cory is stepping towards Lunacy, it seems that any good will Joanna had been gaining with him were not GONE. 
> 
> From the shadows, Jeremy watches this exchange as the situation grows more and more tense...


Leaning forward as the aura of emotion is almost visible, he gets ready to rush to her defense if he shows aggression.

----------


## Bennosuke

> After Cory's responce she'll step back and put her own hand up to show that she wasn't a threat. 'I didn't mean it like that. Sorry.' She'll finish her cigarette as she considers what he said. 'You know about that thing in the occean? So when we went over to the college to talk about it Oakheart told us to get out.' She'll switch to First Tongue briefly to be mindful of anyone who might be in earshot. 'Did sound at the time like she might have tried to kill us if we stayed. Am I wrong?' It's a rhetorical question but she'll pause a second to see if Cory had a response.


Through still gritted teeth he replies in a snarling first tongue, "*You are Forsaken. You are oath breakers. You are unpure.*" These things he says as statement, though based on their prior interaction, it is hard to say how much Cory had (at least until now) truly believed it. However, as he continues, he sounds less convinced, "*She sees your pack as an inconvenience something to be dealt with eventually, unless you get in our way.*" 

To her series of questions Cory replies, "*I came here out of curiosity. I wasn't expecting you to insult my pack or my leader.*" He throws his spent butt underfoot and grinds it out with his heel. "*You know NOTHING about Oakheart,*" he says in First Tongue, his voice rising loud enough for others around to hear his lupine growl. And in fact, a few heads turn in their direction, marked with surprise and slight confusion. The prior buzz of conversation around Cory and Joanna goes silent, as the onlookers start to direct their attention to the possible drama.

----------


## Haval

_Unpure?_ Joanna thinks incredulously. She was surprised that someone who was roughly her age would use that word aloud. 

'You're right... I don't know her.' she said in reply. She's sad about how this conversation was going but was getting irritated at his inability to meet her halfway. 'But how am I going to learn if none of you want to talk about what you're doing here. Who knows, maybe I'll agree with you.' 

Joanna looked increasingly tense, and has unconsciously adopted a stance more suited for a fight if she suddenly found herself in one. She didn't like to back down even before she knew what she was.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Long shot social roll
Presence 3 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks 1 - penalty 3
(3d10)[*7*][*3*][*10*](20)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*4*][*8*][*2*](14)

----------


## Bennosuke

([email protected]: Out of curiosity, is Joanna continuing in English or First Tongue, now that everyone is listening?)

Cory starts to turn to go, but something in Joanna's words clatter him across the back of the head. His shoulder twitches, and he just... stops. Wordlessly, the man turns around to stare back at Joanna silently. Seemingly aware of the eyes on him, he replies in low nearly whispered English, "*Perhaps you could consider that you might be making assumptions about US as well.*" It's a statement, almost an accusation, but something Joanna said has seemed to strike a nerve. Perhaps he _was_ sincerely trying to make friends.

----------


## Haval

ooc - Speaking English. Just trying to dip into First Tongue when discussing anything strange.

Joanna finally registers the bystanders, but has little more to say. 'Maybe...come find me if you ever want to talk about it.' Perhaps he had a point. Everything she knew about the Pure was based on second hand information. On the other hand she was already confident of the kind of person Oakheart was.

If Cory has nothing more to say, she'll let him go.

----------


## Bennosuke

He nods his head slowly at Joanna's offer, his blue eyes fixated on her. Cory's nose even twitched a little, as if he was trying to sniff something out of her. He moistens his lips with his tongue, then finally replies, "*Sure.*" He goes to take another swig from his flask, but stops before he even has the top unscrewed. Then Cory turns and simply walks away.

----------


## Haval

_****._ Joanna will watch Cory leave before wiping her eyes. The thought had occurred to her during the conversation that she was due to help hunt down the totem of Cory's pack. Perhaps his leaving made things easier, but then again there was every chance that she'd have to kill this boy at some point. She could imagine just how she would do it as well. 

She'll ignore the bystanders unless anyone actually wanted to talk to her. If James was still here she'll go up to him, 'If you ever see him around again let me know will you?' And because she needed it, 'You want a drink?' She will take the opportunity to pass on the gist of her conversation with Cory to any of the other Uratha that she ran into.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Joanna is going to take the opportunity to drink too much and maybe resolve the pack ban.

----------


## Daishain

Bear watches the boy go, his hackles raised. Negotiations were not his forte, and it was difficult to see the pup as anything other than the enemy, especially after that ritual.

Shaking his head, he returns to the afterparty, raising up a mug of ale and cheering the crowd on as he pulls Ciara in for a deep and quite lewd kiss.

----------


## Bennosuke

James nods his head cautiously, and says, "*Sure.*" His cold eyes were inquisitive, maybe even judgmental, but he said nothing more than to gratefully accept Joanna's offer for a drink.

Inside the winery, music was blasting over the speakers (The Ramones), the lights were bright, and the crowd was full of energy. No one paid attention to Joanna's mood, most didn't even notice her enter, except maybe the rest of the pack; always attune to each other. She's even met by Bear at the door. _Was he watching from inside?_

(OOC: Let's do a Presence/Composure + Socialize roll to see how crazy Joanna goes?)

----------


## Haval

Joanna doesn't feel the need to explain herself unless James actually asked about it. The music and the sight of Bear and Ciara does make her smile a little. Sometimes it was nice to see other people happy. Before she goes to the bar she'll briefly address Bear in First Tongue, 'Felt like I was talking to a kidnap victim.'

At the bar she'll go looking for that wine she had been promised and buy James whatever he wanted. She's mostly looking for someone to drink with and has given up on the idea of being responsible for the evening. Her tolerance as a Uratha was pretty high wasn't it? She will take the opportunity to get to know James and find out how he ended up with the Anchor Wolves. She didn't know any of the Wolf Blooded that well.     

*Spoiler*
Show


Presence 3 + Socialise 2
(5d10)[*4*][*8*][*5*][*7*][*3*](27)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*3*][*9*][*5*][*10*][*7*](34)

----------


## Bennosuke

The crowd reacts joyously to Bear and Ciara's kiss, the latter now quiet pregnant. One kid even brings her a shot to do, which she politely declines. 

Joanna bursts into the crowd and orders herself and those next to her a round of drinks. There are some concerned glances, but after she takes down an entire glass of wine in one long gulp, she is pulled in and embraced by the crowd of party goers. Her antics further encourage some of the locals to buy a few bottles. 

At some point in the night, Kara swings an arm around both Jeremy and Joanna's shoulders, kisses one and then the other on the cheek, and then says, "*Welcome to the pack you two!*"

(OOC: Not sure if there is anything else you guys want to do in this scene. Let me know if you want to move on

Joanna fulfills her Pack Bane.)

----------


## GKnightBC

Still watching from his vantage point, Jeremy stays inconspicuous until Corey is out of sight, curious at his sudden, almost commanded departure. _*He looks like he got chastised mentally. *_ he thinks, before heading back into the party and hopefully less threat. Finding Joanna, he mentions the curious thing "*The way he suddenly clammed up and left, after you spoke to him last - did that seem rather abrupt to you? It's almost as if he got orders from someone to leave."*

----------


## Haval

> At some point in the night, Kara swings an arm around both Jeremy and Joanna's shoulders, kisses one and then the other on the cheek, and then says, "*Welcome to the pack you two!*"


Joanna is drunk enough by this point to return the hug with enthusiasm. She will get Kara a drink if she doesn't have anything.




> Still watching from his vantage point, Jeremy stays inconspicuous until Corey is out of sight, curious at his sudden, almost commanded departure. _*He looks like he got chastised mentally. *_ he thinks, before heading back into the party and hopefully less threat. Finding Joanna, he mentions the curious thing "*The way he suddenly clammed up and left, after you spoke to him last - did that seem rather abrupt to you? It's almost as if he got orders from someone to leave."*


'If that's a thing no one's told me about it.' Joanna shrugged. 'Cory claimed to have snuck out without telling his packmates. Oakheart doesn't seem like the type to have been ok with letting him come here tonight so I believe him. I think he's conflicted. He's been told some bad stuff about us. Maybe he's new enough at this not to totally believe it, but he's loyal enough to Oakheart that he didn't like me **** talking her.' Joanna looks sad. 'Felt like I could have handled that better.'

----------


## Bennosuke

*Chapter 2 Act II Scene iii*

_It will have blood, they say: blood will have blood.
Macbeth, Shakespeare_

It was late morning when the pack had managed to regroup from the night's revelries. Some were in better shape than others. But the coffee had been made, passed around and drunk. More had been made too. And Pine had whipped up whole platters of eggs and bacon and potatoes for those in need. The decision had been made previously that today the pack would go after The Pure's Totem. They had gathered barrels of mercury, and made a pact to hunt down the monstrous spirit, though perhaps there was more to discuss, or things to take care of. 

The Wolf Blooded stirred around the periphery of the great folding table that had been set up for breakfast. They watched and listened intently, deferring to the Uratha leaders.

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze headed to the basement to check on the deep sea spirits, to make sure they still had enough essence to eat.  The last thing they needed was a bunch of spirits going crazy right in the middle of their hideout.

----------


## Haval

Before passing out last night Joanna had made some initial efforts to get her **** together through internet research on her phone. Once she was finally up she's focused on her phone as she drinks a lot of coffee.

As she presumably has the number of the cop who tried to arrest her, she'll send him a text now it was daylight and see if she could get an update into the investigation into Finn's murder. Sometimes her family connections could persuade members of the police to tell her things they otherwise wouldn't.

Otherwise Joanna is going to look into the most evangelical seeming local churchs according to their social media presance. If she was really lucky she could find a picture of the priest who had bothered them. If not, she could at least familiarise herself with a list of churches that she could investigate later.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Joanna has Allies (Police) 1 if that's enough for an update by itself

Roll for googling and social media searches
Intellegence 3 + Investigation 2
(5d10)[*6*][*1*][*1*][*4*][*6*](18)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*8*][*6*][*6*][*8*][*2*](30)

----------


## Bennosuke

(OOC: Assuming Blaze is still in the Flesh, going down to the basement and casting his gaze across the Gauntlet, meaning he can't interact with the spirits and they can't see him.)

Down in the basement, Blaze casts his vision to the small well of Essence they had created for the Deep Sea Spirits. The concern that they had left the spirits too long, had been nagging Blaze lately. Sure enough, Blaze finds a number of listless and grey spirits floating around an empty well of Essence. There numbers had dwindled a little; mostly the lesser spirits were gone, leaving only the more formed of the chorus, most of which were wasted and fading. 

**************************************************  *********

Before falling asleep, Joanna struggles to keep her vision focused as she scrolls her phone looking for updates. Her fingers won't obey her half the time, making each typed search a real struggle. Despite the coffee, after less than an hour, Joanna is asleep despite herself, even managing to leave her phone uncharged overnight. 

In the morning, her head is pounding and even sitting up is a bit of a struggle. She shoots a text to Officer Daltrey, the younger of the three police that she had met the other day. He was neither the pock marked fat one, nor the older grey officer who had been in charge, but instead had been the one to drive Joanna to the station and after the craziness of the incident, had been relatively friendly to Jo. 

He replies to her inquiry, "*Nothing major... most of the locals aren't really complying... though we have a reason to believe he's hiding somewhere in Downtown New Bedford.*" The Warehouse where the pack lived was in downtown as well. However, Daltrey shoots Joanna a second text that basically tells her that he can't be feeding her information on an active investigation.

(OOC: Technically, Contacts should get you information, not allies, though I'll give it to you here)

----------


## Daishain

Bear looks around the room, *"Right then, where are we at in gathering information on the pure? Any reason to delay matters? What did that pup last night say?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

Blaze shook his head and headed back upstairs.

Yo guys, I know theres a lot going on but we gotta take care of those fish in the basement, or theyre all gonna die, or were gonna have a bunch of crazy fish spirits in our den,
Blaze said.

----------


## Haval

> He replies to her inquiry, "*Nothing major... most of the locals aren't really complying... though we have a reason to believe he's hiding somewhere in Downtown New Bedford.*" The Warehouse where the pack lived was in downtown as well. However, Daltrey shoots Joanna a second text that basically tells her that he can't be feeding her information on an active investigation.


To Officer Daltry, _'Yeah, I know the drill. But it's not like I'm going to tell anyone.'_ Joanna wasn't counting the rest of the pack here. _'And if we keep in touch maybe we can help each other out. If I find him again I'll be sure to call you :)'_ With no small amount of swearing she will make a point of getting her phone charger from the car while she was eating breakfast.

To Bear, 'He said he wanted to meet other Uratha. Maybe that means the other Pure aren't that great to be around and he wanted to meet someone normal.' At this point Joanna barely wants to talk about it. 'He didn't seem like a bad guy all things considered, but he didn't like me bad mouthing Oakheart. Said we were unpure of all the bloody things. Someone told him that.' And getting to the point, 'I'd say if we're going to go after the big wolf we should do it soon. I don't want any of them showing up here while we're out.'

To Blaze, 'So we get more essence. Can we do the ritual again? Maybe we could get a rota set up to go with washing the dishes.'

----------


## Haval

*Jeremy*

At some, perhaps when she was still drunk the night before, Joanna will go looking for Jeremy. 'Thought maybe I'd ask you first as you're the next 'youngest'.' Joanna will idly make the quote gesture with one hand. 'You're in a tribe aren't you? What exactly do you have to do to join?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Leaving this here for whenever GK sees it.

I need to try and get Joanna in a tribe at some point and it might double for GK's aspiration about increasing the pack's standing. 


*Now*

If no one adds anything. 'There's no reason for them to know for certain that we're coming, but they're probably going to expect it. Is that enough of a reason to hold back?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> To Officer Daltry, _'Yeah, I know the drill. But it's not like I'm going to tell anyone.'_ Joanna wasn't counting the rest of the pack here. _'And if we keep in touch maybe we can help each other out. If I find him again I'll be sure to call you :)'_ With no small amount of swearing she will make a point of getting her phone charger from the car while she was eating breakfast.
> 
> To Bear, 'He said he wanted to meet other Uratha. Maybe that means the other Pure aren't that great to be around and he wanted to meet someone normal.' At this point Joanna barely wants to talk about it. 'He didn't seem like a bad guy all things considered, but he didn't like me bad mouthing Oakheart. Said we were unpure of all the bloody things. Someone told him that.' And getting to the point, 'I'd say if we're going to go after the big wolf we should do it soon. I don't want any of them showing up here while we're out.'
> 
> To Blaze, 'So we get more essence. Can we do the ritual again? Maybe we could get a rota set up to go with washing the dishes.'


"Yeah, we need to take care of them, play another set down there to get the Essence they need to survive," Blaze said, "not only did we promise to help them out, they're going to show us where the Idigam Lair is, once we address the Pure.  They can't do that if they're dead or insane."

----------


## GKnightBC

> *Jeremy*
> 
> At some, perhaps when she was still drunk the night before, Joanna will go looking for Jeremy. 'Thought maybe I'd ask you first as you're the next 'youngest'.' Joanna will idly make the quote gesture with one hand. 'You're in a tribe aren't you? What exactly do you have to do to join?'


Nodding, Jeremy answers, *"I'm a young member of the Iron Masters tribe. We're urban hunters, open to change and progress as it helps us. When I was initiated, we were sent on an all-night hunt through the city - underground, over rooftops, through offices - those that found the prey and brought it back were accepted into the Tribe. We stay in touch through the Internet mainly, but I was sent here when our Pack started gaining renown, to provide what help I could."*

----------


## Haval

*Earlier*




> Nodding, Jeremy answers, *"I'm a young member of the Iron Masters tribe. We're urban hunters, open to change and progress as it helps us. When I was initiated, we were sent on an all-night hunt through the city - underground, over rooftops, through offices - those that found the prey and brought it back were accepted into the Tribe. We stay in touch through the Internet mainly, but I was sent here when our Pack started gaining renown, to provide what help I could."*


'So no living out in the country? I can get behind that. And the hunting is what I do for work anyway. Just with less..' Joanna makes a claw motion with her hand. 'So what do I need to hunt? Or is it more about the process then the target?'


*Now*




> "Yeah, we need to take care of them, play another set down there to get the Essence they need to survive," Blaze said, "not only did we promise to help them out, they're going to show us where the Idigam Lair is, once we address the Pure.  They can't do that if they're dead or insane."


'Well alright then. I don't want anyone starved on my account.'

----------


## Bennosuke

The pack crosses over, using the monolith gauntlet out on the dock to make their way over to the Hisil. Following the shore down, they make their way to the small Essence well they had created less than a week ago. The scene is as Blaze had recently seen; the chorus of Deep Sea spirits has more than halved, leaving only a handful of the more developed spirits. Those that remain, long scaley fish things with bulbous milky eyes and long hooked underbites, appear emaciated and dull. Though at first they float listlessly about the empty well, the spirits begin to stir and moan as the pack of Werewolves approach. "*Uratha,*" they howl in The First Tongue, swimming faster and faster in tight circles to the border of the well's Essence circumference, trapped like goldfish in a bowl. They are agitated and angry, but is easy to see they are powerless and of no threat, despite any enmity they might hold.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The pack crosses over, using the monolith gauntlet out on the dock to make their way over to the Hisil. Following the shore down, they make their way to the small Essence well they had created less than a week ago. The scene is as Blaze had recently seen; the chorus of Deep Sea spirits has more than halved, leaving only a handful of the more developed spirits. Those that remain, long scaley fish things with bulbous milky eyes and long hooked underbites, appear emaciated and dull. Though at first they float listlessly about the empty well, the spirits begin to stir and moan as the pack of Werewolves approach. "*Uratha,*" they howl in The First Tongue, swimming faster and faster in tight circles to the border of the well's Essence circumference, trapped like goldfish in a bowl. They are agitated and angry, but is easy to see they are powerless and of no threat, despite any enmity they might hold.


Greetings, we promised to provide Essence, and we will, Blaze replied, let me gather the pack.

He turned to the others.
Guys, we promised to feed them, weve gotta keep our word, he said.

----------


## Haval

Joanna looks guilty at the state of the spirits, 'Then let's get to it, and I'll try to pay attention this time. Maybe I can have a go at this myself at some point.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear simply nods in agreement and moves to his place in Blaze's ritual. It felt like the pack was juggling too many balls these days. Too many obligations to fulfill all at once. Still, these things were necessary.

----------


## Bennosuke

The Deep Sea Spirits gather in the grotto around the Uratha, curious to see if they will be provided with more Essence food. As they swim/float around the pack, several of the smaller spirits moan and whimper, desperate for more food. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, so the last time the pack did this they were actually in the Flesh and played music as part of the rite... see the 2nd IC thread around page 31-32. But seeing how I messed that up and had the pack cross over to see the deep sea spirits.... well I'm just going to expand onto our prior rules. 

So the pack has two options here. They can simply just drop some Essence, each character choosing to literally vomit up some Essence to fill the Well. Alternatively, the pack can return to the Flesh and perform the rite again. The rite will require each character to roll Presence/Dex + Expression, and I will need 5 Essence from the group as a whole, however you want to distribute that. If the pack can get another 13 successes and give the 5 Essence, they can turn this Well into a true and permanent locus

----------


## Thundercracker

> The Deep Sea Spirits gather in the grotto around the Uratha, curious to see if they will be provided with more Essence food. As they swim/float around the pack, several of the smaller spirits moan and whimper, desperate for more food. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Alright, so the last time the pack did this they were actually in the Flesh and played music as part of the rite... see the 2nd IC thread around page 31-32. But seeing how I messed that up and had the pack cross over to see the deep sea spirits.... well I'm just going to expand onto our prior rules. 
> 
> So the pack has two options here. They can simply just drop some Essence, each character choosing to literally vomit up some Essence to fill the Well. Alternatively, the pack can return to the Flesh and perform the rite again. The rite will require each character to roll Presence/Dex + Expression, and I will need 5 Essence from the group as a whole, however you want to distribute that. If the pack can get another 13 successes and give the 5 Essence, they can turn this Well into a true and permanent locus


*Blaze*

Greetings Deep Ones, Blaze said, we are here to fulfill our end of the bargain.  We will conduct a ritual to turn this into a permanent locus you may feed from.  If you can assist us in this, it will help all of us.  If not, please do not interfere.

With that, Blaze started setting up his kit and making sure the various objects and furniture in the room so not cause the energy flows to oppose one another.

*Spoiler*
Show

presence + expression +2 (10d10)[*7*][*4*][*7*][*2*][*6*][*7*][*2*][*9*][*10*][*2*](56)
10 again: (10d10)[*2*][*9*][*4*][*7*][*5*][*9*][*8*][*10*][*9*][*9*](72)

----------


## Haval

Joanna will do what she can to assist Blaze.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Presence 3 + Expression 3 + Expression (Bass) 1?
(7d10)[*1*][*3*][*10*][*3*][*3*][*4*][*5*](29)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*7*][*1*][*3*][*1*][*8*][*7*][*3*](30)

----------


## Daishain

Bear lends his own efforts, pushing large amounts of spiritual energy for Blaze to guide where it needed to be.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Presence+expression (6d10)[*4*][*2*][*4*][*3*][*8*][*5*](26)
ten again (6d10)[*5*][*5*][*5*][*7*][*2*][*1*](25)

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy lends his efforts to the mix, putting some of his own energies deep into the ritual to help bolster their carving out a new locus for the spirits. 
*Spoiler: Ritual music*
Show


He'll put in 2 Essence as well
Presence+ Expression(Keyboard) : (4d10)[*10*][*4*][*10*][*10*](34)
If Patient helps  (2d10)[*4*][*9*](13)
Any tens: (6d10)[*10*][*10*][*7*][*10*][*7*][*3*](47)

----------


## Bennosuke

Though somewhat improvised, the song the pack plays is familiar enough, and this time comes more easily. During the performance of the Rite, Jeremy seems to find a groove that most musicians only dream of attaining, a completely in-the-moment zen state, his fingers playing across the keys to produce an auditory allusion of waves crashing on the beach and deep things lurking underwater. It is a virtuoso performance perhaps similar to Manzarek's in Riders on the Storm, and as Jeremy plays, he can feel the growing loci almost tune itself to his frequency. 

When the rite is done, the basement is filled with the smell of deep and stagnant salt water, and the temperature seems to have dropped by a good twenty degrees. The walls of the basement are wet, and the floor is puddled in brackish dark puddles. The tank itself is now filled with black waters that seem to suck up light like a black hole. Fingers of kelp float deep within the tank, occasionally rubbing ominously against its walls. 

(OOC: Congratulations, the pack has now built a level one loci in their basement)

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods, *"Well done everyone."* He claps a hand on Jeremy's back, *"Especially you, really getting the hang of this eh?"*

He looks to the newly created locus, *"That's one promise handled. It will be interesting to see how much fallout there will be from it."*

----------


## GKnightBC

> Bear nods, *"Well done everyone."* He claps a hand on Jeremy's back, *"Especially you, really getting the hang of this eh?"*
> 
> He looks to the newly created locus, *"That's one promise handled. It will be interesting to see how much fallout there will be from it."*


Still a bit stunned by the smoothness of the music he produced, he nods weakly, *"It was like someone put their hands on mine and showed me how to play perfectly. I could almost see and scent each chord as it wove into the ritual, twining Essence like threads into a tapestry of sound and power. Glorious! Even now, I feel the node's pulse in my bones. I need a drink."* He staggers a little as heads upstairs to get something grounding.

----------


## Haval

> He looks to the newly created locus, *"That's one promise handled. It will be interesting to see how much fallout there will be from it."*


'We'll work that out if anyone gets mad at us. We just have to find out what they want.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bear nods, *"Well done everyone."* He claps a hand on Jeremy's back, *"Especially you, really getting the hang of this eh?"*
> 
> He looks to the newly created locus, *"That's one promise handled. It will be interesting to see how much fallout there will be from it."*


Right now Im planning to tell anyone who complains that the Deep Ones made a trade, and gave up a lot, and if other spirits want a locus to feed from, they need to agree to do something just as big for us, Blaze said, there are a few loci in the area we could shape to feed specific types of spirits too, if anyone comes up with a payment big enough to warrant us doing it.

----------


## Haval

> Right now Im planning to tell anyone who complains that the Deep Ones made a trade, and gave up a lot, and if other spirits want a locus to feed from, they need to agree to do something just as big for us, Blaze said, there are a few loci in the area we could shape to feed specific types of spirits too, if anyone comes up with a payment big enough to warrant us doing it.


'I suppose the question is, if someone is pissed off at us for this, are they going to compain about it to our faces? Maybe it'd be worth hanging out over there ocasionally to see if anyone's wants to talk to us.'

----

Joanna will take some time later in the day to look at local churches online. Ideally she would like to know where the priest who had led the demonstration was based. Perhaps his photo was online somewhere. If not, she work out a list of all the local churches so she could visit them if neccessary.

*Spoiler*
Show


So the balding priest was from here. Joanna missed when he came to the warehouse in person but she's seen his face

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=944

If there's actually a Church of Daigon on Google Maps maybe it'll be easy to find.

Int 3 + Investigation 2
(5d10)[*10*][*10*][*1*][*10*][*10*](41)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*1*][*6*][*5*][*4*][*8*](24)

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Worse comes to worst, we could always conduct a supplication ritual, Blaze said, Id want to get something in exchange for that though, we can just be giving them out like candy.  Same with the loci.

----------


## Haval

> *Blaze*
> 
> Worse comes to worst, we could always conduct a supplication ritual, Blaze said, Id want to get something in exchange for that though, we can just be giving them out like candy.  Same with the loci.


'Fair enough. I feel like the less people who are mad at us at the moment the better.'

----------------------

At some point during the morning Joanna will tie her hair back and change into the set of clothes she wears when she's trying to look like someone else. In this case someone who might plausibly be a student at the college. It was unlikely that anyone involved with the church had been at the gig last night but it was possible that someone had seen her with the others from a distance.

Since the angry mob had shown up at the warehouse she had intended to get a closer look at their church even if they don't react well to her being there. She won't hide where she's going just in case but won't object if anyone else wants to come along.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna (and anyone who decides to join her) marches out of the factory and down the cobblestone street towards the Church of Saint Daigon. Following Google Maps, she finds herself winding through the older parts of the downtown New Bedford away from the more downtrodden residential apartments and towards the hilly neighborhood of larger old brick and stone colonial buildings. As she goes, the clean scent of salty sea breeze gives way to something familiar; noxious and fishy and rotten. The smell grows stronger and stronger as Joanna follows the GPS and gets closer to her "destination". 

Arriving at The Church, Joanna stands before an old gothic style church made of large blocks of grey stone with pointed arched windows and three red doors to enter. The building seems to be undergoing active construction, as an additional wing of the church is surrounded by steel gaffing and covered in tarp. Now that Joanna is standing directly in front of the building, studying it, there is a strange and uncomfortable sensation in her gut as if there is something very wrong. The fishy odor has built to a near intolerable volume, overwhelming his nostrils and shoving itself down his throat till Joanna's eyes water.

The doors to the building are closed, and only Joanna's heightened hearing would allow her to hear any movement from inside.

----------


## Haval

Joanna is forced to work hard to prevent her disgust at the smell from showing on her face. Before looking for a local or a way in she'll take the opportunity to see what the Church looked like on the other side of the Gauntlet.

*Spoiler*
Show


Can Joanna hear anyone inside?
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Hishu 1
(7d10)[*4*][*8*][*5*][*9*][*2*][*5*][*1*](34)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*4*][*10*][*8*][*5*][*4*][*3*][*5*](39)

----------


## Bennosuke

Her sense of smell overwhelmed by the pungent odor of sea-rot, Joanna pushes her heightened ability to hear. _Foot falls. Heavy and lumbering. Maybe two... or three pairs. Not the same as the sea abominations that attacked, but similar_

Shifting her attention, Joanna then casts her sight across the Gauntlet. She finds herself looking around a strange part of the spirit scape. Though this is not a barren, there seems to be a significant lack of spirits floating around these parts. Despite the available coagulated Essence that sticks to the ground and some of the nearby buildings, it is as if the spirits are actively avoiding this area. Around Joanna are a series of decrepit and toppling stone buildings with cyclopean architectural design. These are the common structures of New Bedford in the Hisil, though these buildings are spread farther apart and appear particularly ancient. They are gathered in an almost spiral pattern moving out from the structure that is obviously the Shadow-version of the Church. It appears as a towering building of an obsidian-like black stone with skeletal pointed towers and bulbous domes. The Church is of an incredible size, appearing more like a medieval castle, and staring for too long at it's massive structure begins to make Joanna dizzy and her head throb as if she were being choked unconscious.

----------


## Haval

_Let's stop looking at that._ Given what the Church apparently worshipped it was only appropriate for it to look like that, but it didn't seem actively threatening. Joanna will wait till the sound of anyone moving about didn't seem actively close and then will try the main door.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna finds the giant arched red doors unlocked. But they threaten to groan and creak at the slightest touch, their hinges obviously weathered and rusted.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will look for a quieter way in. Maybe there was a side door or a window around her somewhere.

----------


## Bennosuke

Please give me Wits + Larceny to find a better way in.

----------


## Bennosuke

Checking first that the street was still empty, Joanna slides along the side of the building, which goes almost about a hundred yards back. Near the far end of the church, Joanna comes across window looking into some kind of office. The window is at about head height, but has been opened about a third of the way. There doesn't appear to be anyone in the room, and Joanna should be able to climb in without too much difficulty.

She comes around to the back of the building, which contains a small fenced in garden courtyard. Water burbles from a small fountain in the middle of the courtyard. This door is locked, but perhaps Joanna could pick it if she wanted.

----------


## Haval

The office seemed like the kind of place Joanna wanted to snoop in if she was going to do this. After doing what she could to make sure the room was empty, Joanna will ease the window open and slip inside.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna lets herself into the office relatively noiselessly, helped by the fact that the floors are carpeted. It's a cozy little office space, with a luxurious dark wood desk and a towering wall of stuffed bookshelves. The stench that hung over the church had clearly been fermenting inside; it is almost suffocating. It hangs heavy around Joanna and she can feel it seeping quickly into her hair and clothes. On the desk is a computer, an ancient looking leather bound book, and a handful of elaborately decorated gold paper weights.  

The people Joanna had heard in the Church must be nearby, because she can hear voices on the other side of the door, muffled by the barrier.

----------


## Haval

Joanna is very alert to the voices outiside getting louder or the handle of the door starting to turn but she's come this far. She will get closer to the desk to flick through the old looking book.

---------------------------------

At some point after Joanna returns from her excursion. 'Guys, are we doing this? I don't know if there's a good time to be hunting a giant wolf spirit but if it's got to be done.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Joanna is very alert to the voices outiside getting louder or the handle of the door starting to turn but she's come this far. She will get closer to the desk to flick through the old looking book.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> At some point after Joanna returns from her excursion. 'Guys, are we doing this? I don't know if there's a good time to be hunting a giant wolf spirit but if it's got to be done.'


Are we all set with the mercury? Blaze asked, we cant let them stay on our territory, thats for sure.  How are we gonna do this, charge in Hisil overnight and wipe it out while theyre sleeping?

----------


## Haval

> Are we all set with the mercury? Blaze asked, we cant let them stay on our territory, thats for sure.  How are we gonna do this, charge in Hisil overnight and wipe it out while theyre sleeping?


'Well we don't want to be fighting them at the same time. My only question would be what do we do if one of the Pure is there with it? Or if Oakheart is capable of knowing that we're there?'

----------


## Bennosuke

There's no immediate sign that anyone will be intruding on Joanna's snooping. Walking over to the desk, she finds next to the desktop monitor is a framed picture of a rather homely looking woman in black and white. She's got a heavy touch of the distinctive New Bedford look, including a rather bulbous and neckless head with a receding and thinning hairline, round rheumy eyes and a wide fishy mouth. The book on the desk is an old and worn article, with the spine of the book cracked and falling apart. Written in gilded letters across the front of the tome is "Scriptures from Saint Daigon". The book's paper is yellowed and brittle, and there are strips of tanned leather sticking out throughout the chapters to bookmark sections. 

Flipping through the book are a mix of prayers and stories, none of which Joanna is familiar with. But before Joanna can begin studying the text in more depth, her attention is drawn to the door, where the voices have suddenly grown louder and more clear. A man's voice on the other side says, "*We appreciate your patronage. Thank you for coming by today, and for everything you do.*" 

**************************************************

Kara frowns and says, "*I don't think it necessarily matters what time it is. They might be in The Hisil anytime of day... though I suppose if Oakheart is a professor, maybe she'd be busy teaching during the day.*" She pauses for a moment before adding, "*Maybe one or more of us should go out and scout on the Pure werewolves... or maybe even make some sort of distraction to make sure they don't get involved?*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna will take the book and move towards the wall with the door in it. If possible she'll take cover against the edge of one of the bookshelves or stand in the darkest corner of the room. That she wouldn't be noticed anyway seemed unlikely, but she was Irraka wasn't she?

*Spoiler*
Show


Going to spend 1 essance on shadow pelt anyway just to see what happens. This roll counts as rote.

Dex 2 + Stealth 2
(4d10)[*2*][*6*][*2*][*2*](12)
Rote reroll for anything that isn't 8-10
(4d10)[*9*][*8*][*10*][*6*](33)
9 or 10 again for Moon Kissed Stealth
(4d10)[*7*][*7*][*5*][*6*](25)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To Kara, 'Not a bad idea. I suppose I'm worried about some Uratha trick that I don't even know about that means they'll know we're there.' Joanna assumed the others would know for sure. 'If someone's actively trying to distract the Pure over here maybe it's enough to be somewhere with witnesses. Or does anyone think Oakheart might try anything when she's out in public anyway?'

----------


## Bennosuke

The door to the office opens inward, with Joanna staying up against the behind a protuberant bookshelf. Padded foot steps as a hunched toad-like man in a grey approximation of priest's robes waddles into the room. His back turned to Joanna, she is allowed just enough time to either duck behind the desk before the man sees, or perhaps through the door before it closes. 

The call the priest toad-like, is maybe too polite a description. His bald skull is more flat like an amphibian's, the cartilage of his ears almost vestigial nubbins. He walks with a slumped almost shambling posture, bent over at the hips and crouched at the knees, reminding Joanna more of the creatures that had attacked the warehouse than of a healthy normal man. In fact, he looked more like the offspring of such an abomination, had it mated with a human, or perhaps like a man on his way transforming into one of the abominations!

Though his hands were rather large, his fingers appeared short, due to the thick webbing that spread between them, and in one hand he clutched a comically large check. Though Joanna could not make out much, there sure were a lot of zeros on it!

(OOC: Joanna is down to 8 Essence. Three successes. She keeps the book)

**************************************************  *****

Kara looks to Blaze and Bear, her fellow seniors in the pack to weigh in on this.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

You dont think they sleep at night? Blaze asked.

----------


## Haval

Joanna didn't want to think about what might have happened to produce someone who looked like that. Even if it happened a few generations back. She'll go through the door before it closed.

---------------------------------------------------------

'Sure they sleep. Do you think there's any chance that one of them might stay up late just in case one of us decides to snoop around the college?' Joanna shrugs 'But if you're not worried I'm not worried.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara shrugs, her expression meant to communicate their uncertainty. "*They're Werewolves,*" she says hesitantly, "*aren't we designed for nocturnal activity? I feel like we'd at least want to be sure they were asleep before we started a fight with their Totem.*" 

**************************************************  ***********

Joanna rushes through the door before it swings shut behind her, still clutching the book. She finds herself standing in a spacious hallway that is probably behind the alter. Lining the curving walls are series of framed paintings and photos. Down the hallway, a couple are walking away; probably whomever the Priest had been talking to, and who provided him with the impressive check. Based on their frames and their gait, the man and woman are likely close to elderly. They don't seem to notice Joanna as she rushes out into the hallway.

----------


## Haval

'So we get someone to do the scouting. I'll do it I have to. The rest of you actually have experience fighting when it matters.'

---------------------------------------------------

With the book under one arm Joanna will follow the elderly couple. She will slow down a little and try to act like she belongs here. Perhaps the pair were heading to an exit, but Joanna is open to more snooping if she finds something interesting before that.

----------


## Bennosuke

Again, Kara turns to Blaze and Bear for their opinions. 

***************************************

Joann follows the elderly couple out of the hallway and into the main aisle of the congregation between the rows of pews. Quickly glancing around, Joanna sees that despite the impressive architecture and well maintained wood of the pews, the church is overall austerely decorated. Other than a few gilded ivory crosses, was minimal Christian iconography. There were also some occult looking sigils that were not specifically meaningful to Joanna, though studying them made her immediately uneasy. Despite some burning incense, the reek of fetid ocean detritus was still heavy here. 

Joanna would have to stop and turn around to study the alter... though of course sticking around could be dangerous.

----------


## Haval

Joanna doesn't know what to make of the sigils but will take a few pictures of them with her phone while she was here. She will also take a closer look at the alter.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

More info cant hurt man, I can find out Oakhearts schedule, we can go when shes teaching or out on the ocean, Blaze said.

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy adds* "We haven't had a result from our planted 'bug' yet, so we may just have to wait. Maybe we can stir the pot a bit and disturb those fish-folk at prayers."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara raises an eyebrow at Blaze and says, "*Knowing Oakhearts' schedule is a good idea, but that only takes care of one of the three... unless the other two are like her TA's or something.*"

(OOC: Assume Blaze is gonna hack the school network to find out Oakheart's teaching schedule? Wits + Computers -1)

******************************************

Joanna takes a moment to snap a few pictures with her phone. After the third or fourth, she hears the door to the office she had just left open.

----------


## Haval

'Oakheart's obviously out on the water for reasons that have nothing to do with teaching. If Corey and the other one aren't TA's there's a chance they're in the class just to have an excuse to be out there.' Joanna mused. 'But you're right and it would be nice to know for certain.'

-----------------------------------------------------

Joanna isn't especially worried about being found by one of these people, as being Uratha had made her blasé about the possibility of threats to her personally. Not being seen was still tidier though so she will find a place to hide. If she's not hiding behind the alter she will move herself to the wall by the door that she had used to enter the room. She just had to be quiet.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Can't use Shadow Pelt again

Dex 2 + Stealth 2
(4d10)[*6*][*10*][*7*][*2*](25)
Any 9 or 10s for Moon Kissed
(4d10)[*5*][*1*][*7*][*10*](23)

----------


## Thundercracker

Unable to find out what Oakheart's schedule is, Blaze decides to roll a joint and smoke it until he feels some kind of inspiration to try again. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Can Blaze try to code up a tool to assist him here?

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna decides to act just a little two slowly. She was just a little bit too far down the aisle away from the stage. Hearing the priest's footfalls now growing louder down the corridor, and with the stolen book still in hand, she instead dives into a row of pews, hiding behind the bench. 

From there she watches as the Priest wanders into the arched hallway. He shuffles up to the alter, pausing for a moment, a look of disgust crossing his flattened bulbous face. He actually sniffs at the air... _was he sniffing for her_ Dissatisfied, he begins arranging things behind the alter. He begins to go about a series of chores; lighting votive candles and cleaning wax off of holders and the like. It seems like he is going to be at his duty for a little bit. But as he does, he keeps sniffing at the air, seemingly perturbed by some scent he keeps catching. 

(OOC: Joanna remains hidden but probably shouldn't stick around. She can escape the church now without having to roll again, but if she wants to stay and do anything, you'll have to roll for it.)

**************************************************  ***********

After about an hour of messing around in the back walls of the University's server, Blaze is still not able to discover Professor Oakheart's schedule. He can continue working at it, though with each attempt he will spend another hour, and each subsequent roll will be at a further -1 modifier.

----------


## Haval

Joanna has the urge to tap the priest on the shoulder just to see his reaction but will elect to leave without being seen. Hopefully the book was actually important to them.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Can I have Wp for Lone Wolf?




----------------

Back with the others Joanna will spend some time flicking through the book to see how much of the content she actually understood.

----------


## Bennosuke

After a second hour of banging his head against the computer, Blaze is able to finally gain full access into the U-Mass server's scheduling system. By now it is early afternoon. In general, it looks like on some days Oakheart teaches some classes in the morning, other days she teaches in the afternoon. She takes administrative time otherwise, and on Fridays, she takes her advanced classes out on the water for a full day of teaching and research. 

As it happens, she IS teaching class this afternoon, and tomorrow will be Friday as it happens. However, that says little about what the other two Pure are doing. 

This information is quickly shared with the other Anchor Wolves, unless Blaze has a reason to keep it to himself.

**************************************************  ***

Joanna is able to stay low and exit the church without anyone noticing. She keeps the book tucked under her shoulder, held tight like a sacred present. 

(OOC: Very fair. Updated Joanna's character box, she is up to 2/5 WP)

The book itself is rather dense, filled with a number of ledgers, and hand written scribbles that are hard to decipher. Worse, some of the pages and many of the margin notes are written in a stylized cursive that looks eerily similar to First Tongue sigils, but is not immediately decipherable. 

(OOC: A Resolve + Academics/Occult roll will be needed to gain information after an hour of researching the tomb)

----------


## Haval

Joanna will spend some time with the book.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Resolve 2 + Academics 1
(3d10)[*5*][*7*][*9*](21)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*6*][*6*][*3*](15)

----------


## GKnightBC

> Joanna will spend some time with the book.


Jeremy offers to help out, curious as to the encoded notes (Presuming this is back at the den).
*Spoiler: Bookish Work*
Show


Resolve + Academics (4d10)[*5*][*4*][*5*][*1*](15) Tens (4d10)[*3*][*8*][*9*][*9*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

Together, Jeremy and Joanna spend about an hour together (though Jeremy is not particularly helpful). The unavoidable discovery is the continued references to Diagon... also occasionally spelled Dagon. Though the book had been stolen from "The Church of Saint Daigon", the priest's book seemed to mostly refer to Diagon as some sort of monster, or even a god under the sea. Other names that seemed to be synonymous with Daigon were "The Drowned One, The Slumbering God, The Eternal Hunger".

----------


## Haval

Joanna will have told Jeremy everything about where she'd been. 'The good news is that their security is ****ty. I think the head guy could smell me but it wouldn't be that hard to get back inside there if you ever wanted to take a look around.' On the book, 'Why in the hell would you want to worship something like that?'

She will also make Blaze aware of the book. 'So, I had a look around their church while I was out, and I think I stole a copy of their bible. I think we might have better things to do then read through this properly right now but how are you at reading First Tongue?'

----------


## Daishain

Bear rubs his forehead, getting a headache *"Okay, so we're pretty sure they're doing something with the tides? We were worried about having them at our flank, but if they're focused on the idigam rather than us maybe their threat is less immediate than we thought. This proto spirit is the larger threat after all. We might even be able to exploit them and their efforts. Any thoughts on confirming exactly what they're trying?"*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bear rubs his forehead, getting a headache *"Okay, so we're pretty sure they're doing something with the tides? We were worried about having them at our flank, but if they're focused on the idigam rather than us maybe their threat is less immediate than we thought. This proto spirit is the larger threat after all. We might even be able to exploit them and their efforts. Any thoughts on confirming exactly what they're trying?"*


"I'm gonna ask around the spirit world and see if I can figure it out," Blaze said, "we might have to smooth over some of the locals too.  After creating the new locus, they might get jealous, so... I guess that's what I'll be doing the next couple of days at least."

----------


## Haval

'Can't say I'm not happy to be going into battle right this moment, but we probably should keep a look out just in case any of them decide to show up here. Feel like understanding what the hell they're doing is Blaze's department.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara chuckles and says, "*Well that was a reversal of plan! Right, so Blaze, you want me to come with you? I can... uh, help with making a good impression?*" She turns to the others and says, "*Otherwise, maybe some of us should go back to the campus and see if we can't find out more information about some of the other pack members or something?*"

----------


## Haval

'I can do that. Just call me if you need me. You want in on this Jeremy?'

----------


## Thundercracker

> Kara chuckles and says, "*Well that was a reversal of plan! Right, so Blaze, you want me to come with you? I can... uh, help with making a good impression?*" She turns to the others and says, "*Otherwise, maybe some of us should go back to the campus and see if we can't find out more information about some of the other pack members or something?*"


Yeah sounds good, Blaze replied.

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara gives Jeremy a moment to speak, and checks Bear for his approval, saying almost questioningly, "*Well then I guess it's settled. I'll work with Blaze in the Hisil and the pups will go check out the campus to find out more information about the other Pure Uratha. Bear?*"

----------


## GKnightBC

"Definitely!" Jeremy replies, "Can't wait to put these mangy Pure down a notch or three."

----------


## Haval

> "Definitely!" Jeremy replies, "Can't wait to put these mangy Pure down a notch or three."


'Maybe.' Joanna replies carefully. 'Ideally I'd like them to have no idea we were even there.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear nods, *"Sounds like a plan. I'd better head for the campus as well. I want to be there if things turn ugly after all."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Bear departs with Jeremy and Joanna for the U-Mass Dartmouth campus to learn more about the younger Pure, while Blaze and Kara split to cross into the Hisil, intent on finding out more about what the Pure Werewolves were doing messing with the tides. 

As Bear and the pups reach the campus, the sky is filled with fire as the sun begins its great escape towards the horizon. The group has multiple options as to how they might begin their investigation. They could simply ask around, using their social skills to start up conversations with random college students and see if they might learn something. They could also use their contacts with Chaz and the other hackysack players, reaching out directly to students they know... didn't one of them say their roommate was in Oakheart's class? Alternatively, the group could use stealth and their enhanced senses to try to track down the other Pure. Joanna had recently spent ample time with Cory; perhaps she knew his scent well enough to try to track down his regular haunts on campus... Or perhaps there was another way the group could accomplish their task?

***

Kara follows Blaze across the Hisil, the two Reaching at the monolith locus out on the dock. Unlike the cool bright weather on the other side, it is pouring icy rain in The Shadow. The winds whip violently across the ghost beach. The usual flocks of lesser spirits that gather around the Locus have mostly fled, seeking shelter from the inhospitable weather. Letting Blaze lead, Kara suggests that they might have several options, including seeking out some of the more powerful spirits that they have created relationships with. Perhaps the Deep Sea spirits would be a good group to ask first, though maybe King Sky Hunter will have some insights gained from its many hunts. Otherwise, perhaps they could go out on the water and look for other sea spirits that have witnessed something.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze* 

Lets start close to home, Blaze said.

He looked around for King Sky Hunter, if he can locate the spirit he will approach, otherwise hell head towards the locus where the Deep Sea Spirits feed from.

----------


## Bennosuke

King Sky Hunter is not in the immediate vicinity, and Blaze has not yet developed the Gifts or Rites needed to summon a spirit to his location. He could try to track the great spirit (OOC: Wits + Survival +2) which would take time and could take him and Kara deeper into the shadow. 

The Deep Sea spirits would be likely a more immediate place to start, if that was Blaze's primary concern.

----------


## Thundercracker

> King Sky Hunter is not in the immediate vicinity, and Blaze has not yet developed the Gifts or Rites needed to summon a spirit to his location. He could try to track the great spirit (OOC: Wits + Survival +2) which would take time and could take him and Kara deeper into the shadow. 
> 
> The Deep Sea spirits would be likely a more immediate place to start, if that was Blaze's primary concern.


Blaze decides to start with the Deep Sea Spirits, because King Sky Hunter might show himself later, when they're done talking with the first group.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will refrain from tracking down Corey as she couldn't guarantee that she could meet him alone. Instead she will text Chaz. _'Hey, you around? I need a favour :). Can we meet somewhere and I'll buy you a coffee.'_ There was bound to be a cafe on campus somewhere.

To Bear and Jeremy, 'I could make something up or be honest about that whole thing with Corey's dad. Maybe a rich guy out in California decided to hire me to hunt down his kid and find out who he's been spending time with. It wouldn't be that much of a stretch actually. I have my licence and my dad's business card to prove I do this for a living.' Joanna wondered if that was still true since her First Change but is trying not to dwell on it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara follows Blaze, shifting into the form of a giant white wolf as they descend down the side of the beach, to the Well created for the Deep Sea Spirits. Wind and freezing water pelt the two Uratha as they approach. The depleted chorus float round and round in the suspended chamber of glowing dark waters, fed on the very Essence that holds the existence of the Well in place. This close to the shore, the sound of the roaring tides and the shrieking wind silence the footfalls of the two Werewolves, but even so, the surviving Deep Sea spirits begin to gather at the edge of Well. The smaller less formed spirits make way for the larger more powerful ones, who watch with anxious eyes as the two Uratha approach. Some of the braver ones even push out from the Well to gather around the Uratha and usher them forward towards the body of the chorus. One of the leaders, a bulbous thing with barnacle crusted black scales and eyeless sockets speaks though its mouth never moves. "*Uratha, have you finally come to be shown the layer of the impossible? Your shelter and the sustenance you have provided is appreciated. We are ready to return our part of our bargain, so that we may depart, and find a new home!*" 

********************************************

Joanna gets a reply about five minutes later. The text is filled with typos, that makes her wonder about Chaz' sobriety. It reads, "_Yooooo! Sup? We partyonhbatm! U wanns join?_"

----------


## Haval

> Joanna gets a reply about five minutes later. The text is filled with typos, that makes her wonder about Chaz' sobriety. It reads, "_Yooooo! Sup? We partyonhbatm! U wanns join?_"


Joanna will roll her eyes and show the message to the others. 'I assume that roommate he mentioned might be there. Anyone want to get a drink?'

She will message Chaz back, _'Sure. Where you at? I don't know the campus that well.'_

----------


## GKnightBC

*"This should be fun."* Jeremy says. *"Drunk and hopefully easy to work with. I'll stay in the background until you need me. What's our first goal? "*

----------


## Thundercracker

> Kara follows Blaze, shifting into the form of a giant white wolf as they descend down the side of the beach, to the Well created for the Deep Sea Spirits. Wind and freezing water pelt the two Uratha as they approach. The depleted chorus float round and round in the suspended chamber of glowing dark waters, fed on the very Essence that holds the existence of the Well in place. This close to the shore, the sound of the roaring tides and the shrieking wind silence the footfalls of the two Werewolves, but even so, the surviving Deep Sea spirits begin to gather at the edge of Well. The smaller less formed spirits make way for the larger more powerful ones, who watch with anxious eyes as the two Uratha approach. Some of the braver ones even push out from the Well to gather around the Uratha and usher them forward towards the body of the chorus. One of the leaders, a bulbous thing with barnacle crusted black scales and eyeless sockets speaks though its mouth never moves. "*Uratha, have you finally come to be shown the layer of the impossible? Your shelter and the sustenance you have provided is appreciated. We are ready to return our part of our bargain, so that we may depart, and find a new home!*" 
> 
> ********************************************


*Blaze*

"Unfortunately no, our flank is weak and we need to shore it up first before we can complete our arrangement," Blaze said, "I hope the essence is to your liking.  Before you left the deep, did you notice any other Uratha on the sea, a different pack from we who have sheltered you?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Chaz's first reply is, "_Oh shut. You're in campus,???_" He asks Joanna where she is, and when she tells him, he replies that they will come pick her up.

About fifteen minutes go by before a familiar beat up green sedan pulls up. The passenger side window rolls down and Chaz' red face grins out, a blue hoodie pulled up over his wild hair. "*Sup bitches,*" he says with excitement, "*Oh ****, I didn't realize you were bringing friends. Not sure we got room for you all back here.*"

**************************************************  ******

There is a rumble of chittering spirit noises through the chorus, like the rising of wind through a cavern. The eyeless spirit bares its crooked needle teeth and again without its mouth moving, says, "*We cannot stay here forever Uratha. We are ready to uphold our end of our bargain. We are not your captives, and your inattentativeness has already led to the depletion of our numbers. Many gafflings passed from starvation before you had replenished this Well. While your protection and your provisions are appreciated, we are ready to pay our debts so that we can be released!*" The spirit's voice booms through the space, rising above the wind and the rain, its anger causing its corpus to grow brighter in the storm.

Kara eyes Blaze nervously, tilting her head as if to say, "let me know if you want me to step in".

----------


## Haval

> *"This should be fun."* Jeremy says. *"Drunk and hopefully easy to work with. I'll stay in the background until you need me. What's our first goal? "*


Before the car arrives. 'Hopefully if I find this roommate he can tell us something useful. Otherwise keep an eye out for the Pure. I don't think they're going to try anything but they'd be dumb not to come looking if they smell us.'

When Chaz arrives, 'Yeah, Bear is pretty big, but I'm not. I can squeeze if you've got space. Where are you partying anyway?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Someone opens the rear door, and a wave of marijuana smoke pours into the parking lot. There are two college students in the back seat. Up front, Chaz chuckles and says, "*Shoot, are you just gonna leave your two friends?*" clearly not concerned by whatever Joanna's reply will be. 

In answer to her question he says, "*Oh, we were just at a dorm, but we can go out to the soccer fields. They're normally a good place to chill, and campo never really come by there... as long as we don't make too much noise or anything.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Chaz's first reply is, "_Oh shut. You're in campus,???_" He asks Joanna where she is, and when she tells him, he replies that they will come pick her up.
> 
> About fifteen minutes go by before a familiar beat up green sedan pulls up. The passenger side window rolls down and Chaz' red face grins out, a blue hoodie pulled up over his wild hair. "*Sup bitches,*" he says with excitement, "*Oh ****, I didn't realize you were bringing friends. Not sure we got room for you all back here.*"
> 
> **************************************************  ******
> 
> There is a rumble of chittering spirit noises through the chorus, like the rising of wind through a cavern. The eyeless spirit bares its crooked needle teeth and again without its mouth moving, says, "*We cannot stay here forever Uratha. We are ready to uphold our end of our bargain. We are not your captives, and your inattentativeness has already led to the depletion of our numbers. Many gafflings passed from starvation before you had replenished this Well. While your protection and your provisions are appreciated, we are ready to pay our debts so that we can be released!*" The spirit's voice booms through the space, rising above the wind and the rain, its anger causing its corpus to grow brighter in the storm.
> 
> Kara eyes Blaze nervously, tilting her head as if to say, "let me know if you want me to step in".


Blaze nods at Kara.  If she wanted to try calming the spirits down, he was more than willing to let her.

----------


## Haval

Joanna has to wonder how much the marijuana smoke would mask their scents. 'Alright maybe there's not enough room. I don't want to sit on anyone's knee or anything.' Joanna will get closer, 'Chaz I need a favour. You remember what I said before? Is there any chance you could introduce me to your roommate?' She'll gesture to the other college students in the car, 'It's not one of these guys is it?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Presence 3 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks (Persuasion) 1
(6d10)[*4*][*4*][*7*][*2*][*1*][*3*](21)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*9*][*6*][*9*][*7*][*5*][*1*](37)

Spent Wp to get a 9 in the ooc

----------


## Bennosuke

Kara trots forward, standing on all fours between Blaze and the chorus of Deep Sea Spirits. Raising her muzzle to the sky, she howls out in First Tongue, the language formed easily by her more lupine tongue. "*Deep Sea Spirits, we mean you no offense and apologize for monopolizing you so! Our duties have kept us overly busy, and we are harried by many enemies, who wish us and your kind harm! We ask for your patience just a little longer so that we may better protect these lands. We ask for your understanding that we need to fulfill our promises and our duties to all, and that we swear to fulfill our promise to you!*"

Kara finishes, leaving the empty space filled with chaos noise of the storm. After a long moment, the lead spirit replies, "*We shall wait one more day. One more moon and then we leave!*" The chorus of spirits shake and chitter in agreement. Kara turns her head around on her long shaggy neck, her eyes catching the light from the Well, shining with the light of Essence. 

**************************************************  ****************

The grin that was quickly growing on Chaz' face quickly disappears when Joanna makes her request. "*You want to meet Ned?*" he asks, his voice filled with disbelief and disappointment. 

"*Cold blooded,*" someone calls out from the backseat. 

Chaz shakes his head and says, "*Nah, he's not with us. He's... he's kinda' a straight edge loser. Why you wanna meet him? We could have so much more fun somewhere else.*" His voice is pleading, but when he sees Joanna's expression, he says, "*Look. Can I just give you his number or something? I mean, we can go back to my dorm... but that's not really what you wanna do tonight, is it?*"

----------


## Haval

Joanna flashes a grin at whoever had commented on her in the back. She'll hold her hand up to Chaz, 'It's not like that. I didn't even know the guy's name until a second ago. But you said he's in Professor Oakheart's class didn't you? I got some questions.' To everyone in the car, 'There might be money in it if you can believe it. Unless the rest of you guys can help me out? We can always have fun later.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Yeah, Ned's not exactly much fun,*" Chaz says, a look of relief on his face. 

Though a kid in the far back of the car, wearing a leather jacket and sunglasses despite the dim calls to Joanna, "*Money? Yo, you swear you're not a narc', right?*"

----------


## Haval

'If I was a narc would I have brought that weed from Chaz the other day?' _Maybe don't answer that._ 'My Dad's a private investigator back in Boston. I work for him sometimes when I'm not being a bassist. There's this guy from California who has class here. He's got a rich Dad who'd like to check up on him.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Oh, okay,*" Chaz says in response to the explanation, his voice sounding disappointed and defeated. There's a moments pause, where no one in the car speaks up. Chaz sighs, refusing to look up at Joanna as he stares out the front windshield. He says, "*Well, if you want to follow us, we can take you up to the dorms and I can introduce you to my roommate. We'll go off and enjoy ourselves, and well, you guys can get whatever work done you need.*" He still doesn't look up at Joanna.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Kara trots forward, standing on all fours between Blaze and the chorus of Deep Sea Spirits. Raising her muzzle to the sky, she howls out in First Tongue, the language formed easily by her more lupine tongue. "*Deep Sea Spirits, we mean you no offense and apologize for monopolizing you so! Our duties have kept us overly busy, and we are harried by many enemies, who wish us and your kind harm! We ask for your patience just a little longer so that we may better protect these lands. We ask for your understanding that we need to fulfill our promises and our duties to all, and that we swear to fulfill our promise to you!*"
> 
> Kara finishes, leaving the empty space filled with chaos noise of the storm. After a long moment, the lead spirit replies, "*We shall wait one more day. One more moon and then we leave!*" The chorus of spirits shake and chitter in agreement. Kara turns her head around on her long shaggy neck, her eyes catching the light from the Well, shining with the light of Essence. 
> 
> **************************************************  ****************
> 
> The grin that was quickly growing on Chaz' face quickly disappears when Joanna makes her request. "*You want to meet Ned?*" he asks, his voice filled with disbelief and disappointment. 
> 
> "*Cold blooded,*" someone calls out from the backseat. 
> ...


"You are free to go as you desire; you are not prisoners," Blaze said, "This does not, however, absolve you of your obligations.  You will provide your name so you can be called on to fulfill your promise at a later time.  Further, you may stay as long as you wish, but if you depart, then a return to consume essence from the locus we have created for you will require an additional gathra."

----------


## Haval

Joanna will reach out and touch Chaz's shoulder consolingly. 'Hey, I don't work all the time. If you want to hang out after to see if you can get me drunk let me know. It'll help me keep my mind off some things.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*We will stay for one more moon,*" the Deep Sea spirit repeats, its voice growing even louder despite the storm, "*and then we shall leave. Until the Idigam is cast out, our home in THIS bay is no longer safe. We came to you, having been removed from our home, but you have proven that we are not safe from starvation here either. So we will wait one more day to fulfill our promise to you, but after that, we shall leave. We shall leave this bay, and seek a new home somewhere else no matter how far we must travel, or what dangers we might face.*"

Blaze's mind rushes momentarily to the thought of what might happen on the other side of the Gauntlet if an entire chorus of spirits were to simply leave for good. 

The spirit turns its head to the side, an act that requires it to twist it's entire bloated body, a movement that would be wholly impossible for a _real fish_ to perform. With booming voice it says, "*Now... you had come with another question. What was it again?*" 

**************************************************  ******

"*It's just...*" Chaz starts to say, his voice almost cracking before he stifles himself. Then with a scowl he shakes and says, "*Look, never mind. Go back to your car, we'll lead you to our dorm. There won't be room for you and your friends back here.*" Not waiting for a response, he hits a button that rolls up the open window, tinted glass hiding him from Joanna and the others. 

(OOC: Don't want to railroad you, so let me know if you want to do anything other than follow Chaz and the sedan in your own car)

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*We will stay for one more moon,*" the Deep Sea spirit repeats, its voice growing even louder despite the storm, "*and then we shall leave. Until the Idigam is cast out, our home in THIS bay is no longer safe. We came to you, having been removed from our home, but you have proven that we are not safe from starvation here either. So we will wait one more day to fulfill our promise to you, but after that, we shall leave. We shall leave this bay, and seek a new home somewhere else no matter how far we must travel, or what dangers we might face.*"
> 
> Blaze's mind rushes momentarily to the thought of what might happen on the other side of the Gauntlet if an entire chorus of spirits were to simply leave for good. 
> 
> The spirit turns its head to the side, an act that requires it to twist it's entire bloated body, a movement that would be wholly impossible for a _real fish_ to perform. With booming voice it says, "*Now... you had come with another question. What was it again?*" 
> 
> **************************************************  ******
> 
> "*It's just...*" Chaz starts to say, his voice almost cracking before he stifles himself. Then with a scowl he shakes and says, "*Look, never mind. Go back to your car, we'll lead you to our dorm. There won't be room for you and your friends back here.*" Not waiting for a response, he hits a button that rolls up the open window, tinted glass hiding him from Joanna and the others. 
> ...


*Blaze*

"I will try to travel with you to Idigam's lair within the next day so your obligation may be fulfilled sooner.  Departing, however, does not absolve your, wherever you might go to try and escape it," Blaze said, "As to what we need to know, it is the reason for the delay.  Our flanks are endangered should we depart this place to confront the Idigam.  We need information about a possible ritual being conducted by a pack of Pure on our territory first.  Perhaps if you are able to help us, we may be able to travel to its lair sooner." 
Blaze described what he knew to the spirit.

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Then we shall prepare for tomorrow,*" the lead spirit replies, its head bobbing up and down in agreement. In reply to Blaze's question it says, "*Another pack of Uratha? No, we have not seen other, though we make our home so deep below the surface, it would be unlikely any of your kind would travel there. However...*" and here the spirit pauses as if contemplating for a long moment, "*there have been shifts in the waters that bare the taint of.. influence. The way your kind bends Essence is not the same as ours. There has been meddling in the waters; coercion of the very tides, that I had assumed was your doing. Perhaps this was the fault of the others you seek?*"

----------


## Haval

To Bear and Jeremy 'Hopefully Ned can tell us something. I'm not sure if Chaz will take my calls after this.'  Joanna will get back in her car and prepare to follow Chaz. Her driverside window is down in the hope of better catching any Pure scent that might be present. 'Someone say something if this seems like a bad idea.'

----------


## Daishain

Bear shrugs, *"Seems as good a lead as any other right now."* He grins a bit, *"Wonder if that's the only boy's heart you'll be breaking today."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*Then we shall prepare for tomorrow,*" the lead spirit replies, its head bobbing up and down in agreement. In reply to Blaze's question it says, "*Another pack of Uratha? No, we have not seen other, though we make our home so deep below the surface, it would be unlikely any of your kind would travel there. However...*" and here the spirit pauses as if contemplating for a long moment, "*there have been shifts in the waters that bare the taint of.. influence. The way your kind bends Essence is not the same as ours. There has been meddling in the waters; coercion of the very tides, that I had assumed was your doing. Perhaps this was the fault of the others you seek?*"


*Blaze*
Most definitely, Blaze said, we suspect they are trying to use the tides to destroy the moon, or something like that.  Does that make any sense to you, with your vastly greater knowledge and experience?

----------


## Haval

> Bear shrugs, *"Seems as good a lead as any other right now."* He grins a bit, *"Wonder if that's the only boy's heart you'll be breaking today."*


'Going to try and avoid doing that again if I can help it.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Bear, Joanna and Jeremy get back in their car, and roll off after the beat up sedan. Though New Bedford and Dartmouth were both rather hilly, being so close to the water, the university campus was shockingly flat, like they were out in some Midwest desert. Grassy fields give way to familiar looking modern buildings. One part of the campus even has a large metallic windmill, it's blades spinning slowly in the setting sun. After following the stoners through several splitting intersections, they pull up into the parking lot of a rather squat and less modern building. Clearly a dorm, this building's architecture is more reminiscent of the USSR brutalist style. As the car pulls up, hip hop music can be heard muffled and distant from one of the dorms inside. Black tinted windows stare down at the lot, and despite the distant music, there is almost no signs of life anywhere outside of the building. 

Chaz and his crew, having already parked, get out and come to the pack's car. Hesitantly Chaz says, "*Eh, I'm not sure if I can get you all inside. There's campus security and all at the door, but if you're okay with it, I can give Ned a call and see if he will come down.*" He eyes the _adults_ cautiously, clearly waiting to be told what to do. 

**************************************************  ******

"*Luna,*" the Deep Sea spirit says, almost appearing to correct Blaze. Luna was of course the spirit personification of the moon, and the "mother" of the Uratha. The great divide between the Pure and Forsaken Uratha being the loyalty, or lack there of, to Luna. While The Forsaken had killed Father Wolf, they had regained the favor of Luna, while the Pure had spurned her, rejecting the chains of her Auspex and Moon Gifts. If the Pure could effect, or even damage Luna through the tides, it could have dire consequences.

----------


## Haval

'I never expected college to be so well guarded. You think Ned would come out here to speak to someone he's never met.' Joanna is fairly sure she could get in somehow security or no security. 'If not is there like a backdoor or something? I'd take an open downstairs window even.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Chaz shrugs, and says, "*Yeah, every dorm has it. Don't know if it has something to do with all the school shootings, or that we're so close to New Bedford, or what.*" It's clear he'd never given this form of security and surveillance much of a thought. But to this he adds, "*I mean, there is a back door we could get you in through*" his excited tone indicating this was a great idea he hadn't thought of, adding, "*I mean, if you wanna wait a few moments, we can go in through the front and then meet you at the back door, it's just around the corner.*" He points to the shrubbery lined walkway that goes around the perimeter of the building, where it turns a corner around the dorm.

----------


## Haval

Joanna shrugs, 'I heard college is expensive. I've never had the pleasure of going to a place like this.' As Chaz moves away she'll call after him, 'I appreciate it, but if you're held up for some reason I'll have to talk the guy on the door into letting me in.' If she can see anyone Joanna will try and get a look at the security guard on the main door.

To the others, 'You guys want to pretend to be mature students?'

----------


## GKnightBC

Nodding, Jeremy says, "*I think I could pass as a student here, fairly easy. I'm for the front door."

*​

----------


## Daishain

*"Probably not so easy for me, but that's all right. Go on ahead, this is your scene, I trust you two."* Bear puts a hand on both of the young one's shoulders, keeping his voice low so others could not hear. *"Make me proud, I'll be nearby."*

----------


## Bennosuke

Chaz shrugs at Joanna's comment, seemingly unperturbed. "*Look, just go round the side, I'll let you in,*" he says, and gesturing towards Bear adds, "*and your friend can come to. If there's a problem I'll text you, or just meet you back out here. Save your disguises for if we get caught.*" He indicates where he wants the group to meet him, and then calls his buddies to join him. 

They walk around to the other side of the building towards the entrance for the dorm. About ten minutes later, the previously indicated door opens up. Chaz is now alone, his friends having apparently abandoned him. He pokes his head outside the door, peering this way and that to make sure no one else is watching. Behind him is an inornate stairwell. Sheepishly he says, "*Okay, come on, follow me. My friends are off, but I'll introduce you guys to Ned.*" Again he gestures to Bear and asks, "*You coming?*"

----------


## Haval

To Bear, 'I'm touched.'

To Chaz after he opens the door. 'Thanks. Is there any chance you're going to get in trouble for this?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Chaz grins just a little, a modicum of the old friendly charm returning to his face. He replies, "*Well, only if we get caught.*" 

He ushers the adults into the stairwell. Inside, it smells of stale beer and old weed smoke. The door forces itself shut behind the group and Chaz leads the group up two flights of stairs before entering out into a cheaply decorated dorm quad, where the stairwell stench grows infinitely stronger, assaulting the fine-tuned senses of the Uratha. The speckled azure carpet clashes with the spackled off-white walls, both covered in tar and stains. The chairs and tables in the quad look like they are made of plywood and plastics. The rest of Chaz's crew are gathered around one of the tables, and nod at the group as they enter the quad. 

Chaz nods back at his friends before turning to Jeremy, Joanna and Bear. Glancing furtively around the quad, he says, "*Our room is over here.*" He walks quickly across the quad to room 303, and opens the door without knocking. "*Hey man,*" he says into the room, "*I've got some friends who said they wanted to meet you.*" 

The room is painted a dark blue that clashes with interior of the quad outside. It's a cramped and dark little space, just big enough for two beds, and a narrow work desk, where a kid with long shaggy brown hair sits hunched over a textbook. He turns a bespectacled gaze over to Chaz and the Uratha and says, "*Yeah, what about man? I got some work to do.*" His eyes narrow when he catches sight of the adults standing behind Chaz. The floor is covered in assumedly dirty laundry, creating a maze for anyone who wants to enter without stepping on it.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Bear, Joanna and Jeremy get back in their car, and roll off after the beat up sedan. Though New Bedford and Dartmouth were both rather hilly, being so close to the water, the university campus was shockingly flat, like they were out in some Midwest desert. Grassy fields give way to familiar looking modern buildings. One part of the campus even has a large metallic windmill, it's blades spinning slowly in the setting sun. After following the stoners through several splitting intersections, they pull up into the parking lot of a rather squat and less modern building. Clearly a dorm, this building's architecture is more reminiscent of the USSR brutalist style. As the car pulls up, hip hop music can be heard muffled and distant from one of the dorms inside. Black tinted windows stare down at the lot, and despite the distant music, there is almost no signs of life anywhere outside of the building. 
> 
> Chaz and his crew, having already parked, get out and come to the pack's car. Hesitantly Chaz says, "*Eh, I'm not sure if I can get you all inside. There's campus security and all at the door, but if you're okay with it, I can give Ned a call and see if he will come down.*" He eyes the _adults_ cautiously, clearly waiting to be told what to do. 
> 
> **************************************************  ******
> 
> "*Luna,*" the Deep Sea spirit says, almost appearing to correct Blaze. Luna was of course the spirit personification of the moon, and the "mother" of the Uratha. The great divide between the Pure and Forsaken Uratha being the loyalty, or lack there of, to Luna. While The Forsaken had killed Father Wolf, they had regained the favor of Luna, while the Pure had spurned her, rejecting the chains of her Auspex and Moon Gifts. If the Pure could effect, or even damage Luna through the tides, it could have dire consequences.


Right, so is there any chance theyre on to something here? Blaze asked, in your opinion.

Assuming the deep sea spirits are of no further help, Blaze will turn to Kara.
Should we go track down KSH next? he said.

----------


## Haval

Joanna smiles back. 'Then let's not get caught.' On the way upstairs, Joanna will take the opportunity to sniff around a bit under cover of 'noticing' the obvious smell of weed. If any of the Pure were close or even had had reason to be here recently she'd like to know about it. To Chaz, 'If security has a problem with us being in the building, don't they have have a problem with the amount of weed you guys are smoking in here?'

Upstairs Joanna will ask Jeremy to 'Keep a look out' before going into the room. She's unconcerned with the mess but will attempt to stay away from anything that smelt too obviously bad to her. To Ned, 'That's what I'm here about. I heard you're in Professor Oakheart's class, is that right? You mind if I ask you a few questions? I won't take long.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Hishu 1
(7d10)[*1*][*5*][*8*][*5*][*10*][*8*][*5*](42)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*10*][*2*][*9*][*7*][*8*][*3*][*4*](43)

Honed Senses makes that an exceptional success if it matters

Presence 3 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks (Per) 1
(6d10)[*7*][*6*][*5*][*6*][*7*][*4*](35)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*3*][*7*][*9*][*5*][*7*][*2*](33)

----------


## Bennosuke

The spirit makes a noise like the rumbling of waves, though its mouth never moves. "*It is very possible that this could work,*" it replies. But hearing Blaze's remark to Kara, the spirit hastily says, "*If we were to go back together, I could ask some of the other sea spirits. Though the spirits that dwell in the light waters are not of our chorus, they are close enough to allies. Living closer to the surface, and not trapped in this well, some of them are likely to know more about this.*"

Kara shrugs in acquiescences to Blaze as to how to handle this. 

*********************************************

Chaz chuckles at the question about smoking weed. "*It's uh, not allowed,*" he says casually, "*but all they do is confiscate it. I guess it's one of those things where like, they know we do it, but also know they are never going to stop it. So like, it's just about not getting caught... and Camp-po doesn't roll through here very often.*" There's no concern in his voice. 

Joanna sniffs around the stairwell and the quad. Not the slightest trace of Uratha spores, other than those coming from her pack. She can smell all the other things; hormones and body odor, the heavy application of Axe body spray, but nothing more than the stench of college boys. As far as she can tell, The Pure have never been to this part of campus, this dorm. 

The guarded expression on Ned's face only intensifies as Joanna steps into the room. He doesn't seem too impressed with Joanna's attempted charm, and in a rather haughty tone says, "*And who are you?*" His eyes slide from Joanna to give his roommate a nasty glare.

----------


## Haval

'I'm a detective from Boston. I get paid to look into people. Do you do much work on the open sea?'

----------


## Bennosuke

Ned raises an eyebrow at the question. "*You're a...*" he starts, suspicion giving way to concern, "*am I in trouble or something?*" His hands move to the wooden armrests, but he makes no attempt to get up. Regardless of Joanna's answer, in reply to her question, he will say, "*Uh, I'm a student. You mean the oceanography class I'm taking?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

I will go with you tomorrow, Blaze said to the spirits, unless Im, incapacitated or something.
He left the water spirits behind. 
Alright, lets see if we can find KSH, Blaze said to Kara, Im going to have to let Bear know we are going swimming, see if anyone else wants to come

----------


## Haval

Joanna will hold up her hands to placate Ned. 'It's ok, I'm not that sort of detective. I don't know if they'd hire me honestly. I just work for my Dad.' She wasn't even lying about that. 'You're not in any trouble as far as I know. It's some of the people you're in class with that I'm interested in. You're just the first person I've found to talk to about it.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*Sounds good,*" Kara says with a shrug. Before following Blaze out, she turns to the Deep Sea spirits and gives a wave, saying, "*See ya guys tomorrow!*" 

They do not reply.

(OOC: Please give me a tracking roll using survival at -1)

*****************************************

"*Okay...*" Ned says hesitantly, "*what do you want to know?*" He tilts his head to the side and as an after thought adds, "*This is gonna be anonymous, right?*"

----------


## Haval

'Well I'm not going to tell anyone.' Joanna will find somewhere to sit down. 

'Let's see..what's Professor Oakheart actually like as a teacher? Does she actually know her stuff? Do you know Corey Allen? Does he hang out with anyone in class? There's a blonde woman that he might be friendly with. Can you tell me anything about her?' Joanna will look towards the others to see if they have any additional suggestions. 'Also I'm kind of cuious to know what the hell you guys do when you're out on the water even though there's every chance I won't understand the answer.'

----------


## Bennosuke

Ned initially seems overwhelmed by the slew of questions, but quickly gains confidence, almost seeming to find pride in Joanna's interest. "*Professor Oakheart? She's terrifying. Really smart. Really strict. Driven too; like the research we're doing with her... she's just dead set on it.*" 

To the question about Corey Allen, he just shakes his head in the negative, "*Never heard of him.*" And he seems equally confused about this blonde woman. 

But he gets excited about Joanna's last question. He eagerly says, "*We've been recording the tides for a while, monitoring how the changes of he tides effect the bay. How it effects the migration of the wildlife, and the temperature of the water; things like that. But it's more than that. We're looking at how some of the manmade structures in the bay, like shallow terracing and concrete shelves, mostly made to improve stability, effect the tides. You see, she's got this hypothesis that you just like how you can create canals to control the flow of rivers... if you like, direct how the ocean waters flow, it will affect the tides. So like, if we do it right, we could actually change the flow of the tides, which might like, prevent floods and ****.*"

----------


## Haval

_Terrifying is right_ Joanna thinks. _Given her apparent age how long had this woman actually been teaching?_ 

Aloud she says, 'You might know Allen by another name. Maybe I'll see if I can find a picture of him. Does the Professor have any TAs? Or anyone who comes with you when you're out on the water who isn't in the class?' Joanna will get out phone to look for a picture of Corey while they were talking.

The discussion of what Oakheart might be doing was impressive. 'That sounds ambitious, I give you that. Wouldn't that need like...a lot of concrete or something? Does the Professor have the sort of resources where she can try this theory out.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Thought we might be able to get a picture of Corey Allen considering he's a missing person. Let me know if I need to roll for that.

----------


## GKnightBC

Jeremy arranges to get a drink from somewhere, even if it's just water, as he casually hangs out near the room's entrance, trying to listen without being obvious. Listening in on the conversations around him as well, he doubts he'll catch anything important to their goals, but he still pays attention and engages in any offered conversations.

----------


## Bennosuke

Blaze leads Kara up the coast, circling North around the bay, following the scent of King Sky Hunter; the mix of musky feathers and rusty iron. The trail is faint, and several times the two have to double back after losing the scent.

After about an hour of padding around and scenting the air, they come upon their target spirit. By this time, the two are soaked by the rain and chilled to the bone. King Sky Hunter is found preening its feathers, perched on the beach under an overhanging rock. Despite the need to seek refuge from the storm, the mighty spirit appears puffed up and regal. It turns its head with curiosity as the two soaking Uratha approach. 

"*Anchor Wolves,*" the spirit says, its voice cutting though the storm like a clap of thunder, "*I assume you were looking for me?*" 

**************************************************  *********

Even when Joanna shows the picture, Ned seems confused. He replies, "*Maybe I've seen him on campus a couple of times. But he's never come to the class or anything.*" He shrugs. Given the context of the photo that Joanna has pulled up on her phone, he asks, "*Is he a missing person or something? Is he in trouble?*" 

To Joanna's later question, he replies with a shrug, "*I mean, we're just doing some preliminary research. I think we would need to publish a few papers, ect before we get to the point where we... I mean The Professor, could start any prospective interventions.*" 

Hanging around with the others, Jeremy asks for some water. The kid with the dark curly hair, leather jacket, and indoor sunglasses gets up from his chair. He rises begrudgingly, glaring at at Jeremy as if he'd asked for a hand job. "*Sure,*" he says, his voice deep but nasally, and heavily tinged with some sort of New York accent, "*let's get you some water.*" He leads Jeremy to the bathroom, where at the sink is a collection of stained coffee mugs. He fills it with tap water, at Jeremy can't help but assume that the water's still luke warm. "*What is your guys' deal really,*" he asks as he hands Jeremy the mug, his body square and shoulders back, even though he's almost a half a head shorter than the Uratha.

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

Yes, great King Sky Hunter, we seek your wisdom, as you have hunted on the border between land and sea for many years, Blaze said.

He described what they knew of the ritual the Pure were researching.

Do you have any insight as to what the effects may be? he asked.

----------


## Haval

On Corey being in trouble, 'Maybe for being a dumbass. He's not in any danger but I don't want to get him dragged back home to California unless he's willing to go. In the meantime I need to keep an eye on him.'

On Oakheart, 'But she's thinking about it I'll bet. I don't suppose you'd be willing to call me if anything like that goes ahead? If I'm still in town I'd quite like to watch.'

----------


## Bennosuke

King Sky Hunter seems please with Blaze's aggrandizing words. It's response is similar to that of the Deep Sea spirits, explaining how it would likely be a means of wounding or weakening Luna the moon spirit. Again, Blaze knows how the Pure have broken their bond to Mother Luna, viewing the gifts/powers of Auspex to be a form of slavery beneath the pure lineal rights of an Uratha, and that many Pure would do anything they could to hurt Mother Luna and her allies in the Forsaken. However, King Sky Hunter adds, "*I have seen this Uratha that you describe. She has come to this very spot several times, stood out on the rocks overlooking the water. She cast no ritual nor spell, but simply sat taking notes in a book of hers. If what you say is true, she was probably making notes on the progress of her attack on The Moon Mother.*" Then something about Sky Hunter's expression changes, though it's razor beak cannot curl up in a smile. "*Isn't this your territory,*" the spirit asks, its tone almost mocking.

**************************************************

Ned seems truly uninterested in the discussion of Corey. To Joanna's request, he replies, "*Wait, what does Professor Oakheart have to do with all this. Why are you investigating her? And what's in it for me if I help you?*"

----------


## Thundercracker

*Blaze*

It is, but we have young to protect, and the threat of the Idigam to deal with at the same time, Blaze said, you would understand the importance of timing a strike.

He looks out to where KSH indicated to see if he could gain any insights as to what Oakheart was observing. 

If nothing else, theyd found another potential ambush site.

----------


## Haval

'Well the research just sounds cool honestly. The Professor hasn't done anything wrong as far as I know, but I know she's been spending time with the guy I'm looking for. Until I met you I would have said he was in your class.' Which was surely being economical with the truth. 'I'd prefer to know whether Professor Oakheart would lie to me or warn Corey before I go and see her about him. For all I know it's the other woman that's the real problem. Oh, and compensation would be the easy part. The boy's Dad is a big deal in the music industry apparently. If I can get paid for helping bring him back anyone whose helpful might get paid as well.' She was ok with bribing Ned if neccessary. 

'Hey Ned. I'm not going to ask you to do anything you don't want to do but if you happen to see Corey on campus and want to make some extra cash, all you'd have to do is pass on information about where he's sleeping and who he's hanging out with. If he's not actually staying at the Professor's house maybe it'll help her out for me to know that if there's any trouble with Corey later.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Rolling to bribe
Manipulation 1 + Persuasion 2 + Striking Looks 1
(4d10)[*4*][*7*][*4*][*3*](18)
Any 10s
(4d10)[*7*][*5*][*8*][*8*](28)

----------


## Bennosuke

The area Sky Hunter had indicated is a rocky outcropping stretching like a tentacle out over the waters. Such a prominence would likely be structurally impossible in "the real world", reaching at least fifteen feet out as well as up from the shoreline. Maybe there was something to the ambush angle if the Anchor Wolves could appropriately use the tangle of shrubbery nearby to remain hidden.

Kara taps Blaze on the shoulder, pulling him from his thoughts. Leaning close to conceal her words from the hawk spirit, she says, "*Do you think we should bring up the totem spirit with Sky Hunter... if we are going after it soon?*"

*******************************************

To Joanna's dismay, the more she talks the more Ned's face darkens. When she is done, he replies flatly, "*I... think I'm okay. If it's alright, I think I've told you everything I can, and I kinda need to get back to studying.*"

Over Joanna's shoulder she can here Chaz grumble, "*Dude, it's the weekend.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> The area Sky Hunter had indicated is a rocky outcropping stretching like a tentacle out over the waters. Such a prominence would likely be structurally impossible in "the real world", reaching at least fifteen feet out as well as up from the shoreline. Maybe there was something to the ambush angle if the Anchor Wolves could appropriately use the tangle of shrubbery nearby to remain hidden.
> 
> Kara taps Blaze on the shoulder, pulling him from his thoughts. Leaning close to conceal her words from the hawk spirit, she says, "*Do you think we should bring up the totem spirit with Sky Hunter... if we are going after it soon?*"
> 
> *******************************************
> 
> To Joanna's dismay, the more she talks the more Ned's face darkens. When she is done, he replies flatly, "*I... think I'm okay. If it's alright, I think I've told you everything I can, and I kinda need to get back to studying.*"
> 
> Over Joanna's shoulder she can here Chaz grumble, "*Dude, it's the weekend.*"


*Blaze*

Great King Sky Hunter, we have already hunted together once to destroy a powerful spirit, Blaze said, the Pure on our territory have a totem, a powerful spirit of rage.  Should the time come for us to drive them from our territory, will you hunt another great spirit with us?  We would, of course, offer gathra in exchange for your experience and strength.

----------


## Haval

Joanna is disappointed but not surprised. 'Fair enough. Thanks for hearing me out Ned.' Maybe she didn't need his help anyway. 'If you change your mind I'm going to leave you my card.' Joanna will leave a card with her number and the name of her Dad's agency on the bed.

----------


## Bennosuke

The great bird spirit tilts its head, one giant round golden eye appraising the Uratha. It's massive serrated beak opens then closes with a metallic _clack_. Only when the spirit's mouth is closed does it say, "*What is it, Blaze of the Anchor Wolves, that you would offer me?*" 

**************************************************  **

Ned watches Joanna extend the business card, hesitant to retrieve the offer till it is right before his face. He takes it between two fingers, taking hold the card as if it were a dead rat. "*Sure,*" he says, refusing to bring his eyes to meet Joanna's.

As Joanna leaves the room, Chaz says, "*I told you he sucked,*" not even bothering to wait till the dorm room's door was closed.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will whack Chaz lightly on the arm for his comment before leading him down the corridor so that they were out of earshot. 'Maybe he does a little, but if he changes his mind later there's no point in making him mad at me. The trouble is I expected him to know more then he does.' Joanna is at a loss. 

She'll go looking for Jeremy while she keeps talking to Chaz. 'I'd like to try and find out where Corey and his little friend are staying, but I don't want them to just run into them on campus either. Chaz, are all of the dorms close together or does anyone live in town?' For all Joanna knew there was every chance that the Pure were sleeping out in the country instead but she needed to start somewhere.

----------


## Bennosuke

Chaz shrugs, as they walk back to Jeremy. "*Most of the dorms are pretty spread out,*" he says, "*and a decent number of the Juniors and Seniors live off campus.*"

----------


## Haval

'Right...then I better get started.' While she was looking for Jeremy Joanna will see if she can get a drink.

----------


## GKnightBC

> 'Right...then I better get started.' While she was looking for Jeremy Joanna will see if she can get a drink.


Jeremy, still standing outside the dorm room waiting and guarding, greets them with a smile "You'd think a drink of water was an impossible task, they way it was 'offered'. How'd it go in there?"

----------


## Bennosuke

Finding alcohol won't be an issue for Joanna. By the time she comes back to the room to meet Jeremy, the other kids are gathered around a table pouring Southern Comfort into coffee mugs.

----------


## Haval

Joanna will gesture to one of the students, 'Can I have one of those.' To Jeremy, 'Might as well live a little while we're here. I don't feel like it does much for me any more anyway.' 

After she gets a drink she'll answer Jeremy's question, 'Not great, but I'm satisfied our boy doesn't know anything useful. He is out on the boat though, and he's got my number. Maybe I should have followed my nose in the first place.' Joanna is confident enough that Chaz or anyone else who might be listening would assume she was speaking metaphorically.

----------


## Bennosuke

Chaz says, "*Let me get you a mug,*" before hurrying off to the bathroom. He returns with coffee mug with the image of Snoopy smoking a presumed blunt, with bloodshot eyes and a silly grin. Grabbing the bottle of whiskey, he pours Joanna a serving that would be more appropriate for a generous cup of coffee. Chaz hands it to the Werewolf, the burning aroma of grain alcohol hitting her nose.

----------


## Haval

Joanna is amused in spite of herself at the sight of the mug. She'll say thankyou to Chaz and take a sip of the alcohol.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The great bird spirit tilts its head, one giant round golden eye appraising the Uratha. It's massive serrated beak opens then closes with a metallic _clack_. Only when the spirit's mouth is closed does it say, "*What is it, Blaze of the Anchor Wolves, that you would offer me?*" 
> 
> **************************************************  **
> 
> Ned watches Joanna extend the business card, hesitant to retrieve the offer till it is right before his face. He takes it between two fingers, taking hold the card as if it were a dead rat. "*Sure,*" he says, refusing to bring his eyes to meet Joanna's.
> 
> As Joanna leaves the room, Chaz says, "*I told you he sucked,*" not even bothering to wait till the dorm room's door was closed.


I know that a great Hunter such as yourself revels in tracking down prey, Blaze replied, should you assist us in destroying the anger spirit, I will help boost the rabbit population in the world of Flesh, thus bringing more prey spirits to your Hisil territory.

----------


## Bennosuke

The mighty hunting spirit puffs out its chest, feathers ruffling with the sound of scraping metal. Its golden eyes flash and it replies to Blaze, "*If you increase the population of rabbit spirits to hunt, THEN I shall offer my aid to you in battling your newest foe.*"

----------


## Thundercracker

> The mighty hunting spirit puffs out its chest, feathers ruffling with the sound of scraping metal. Its golden eyes flash and it replies to Blaze, "*If you increase the population of rabbit spirits to hunt, THEN I shall offer my aid to you in battling your newest foe.*"


"So be it, though I do not know if it will be in time, our raid could happen at any time," Blaze said. 

"Did you have anything you wanted to add?" Blaze asked Kara.  

If she doesn't Blaze will bid KSH farewell and good hunting, and returned to more familiar territory.  

"We need to tell Bear that Oakheart frequents that place, alone," Blaze said, "also, I was thinking we might want to summon Peaqod, that half-crazy ship spirit, to see if it knows anything about the Idigam or what the ritual the Pure are working on might do.  What do you think?"

----------


## GKnightBC

> Joanna will gesture to one of the students, 'Can I have one of those.' To Jeremy, 'Might as well live a little while we're here. I don't feel like it does much for me any more anyway.' 
> 
> After she gets a drink she'll answer Jeremy's question, 'Not great, but I'm satisfied our boy doesn't know anything useful. He is out on the boat though, and he's got my number. Maybe I should have followed my nose in the first place.' Joanna is confident enough that Chaz or anyone else who might be listening would assume she was speaking metaphorically.


Able to relax now, he also asks for an actual drink. "Good! Time to enjoy being back on campus, even if it's not mine!" He says, and raises his own drink once received, and takes a big swig.

----------


## Haval

'Just don't get too relaxed. Remember what happened last time we were on campus.' Oakheart had threatened to kill them after all. 'Since we're here I'm going to ask around a bit.'

To Chaz, 'So..I take it you don't know anyone else in the building that takes Oakheart's class? What about Corey? Do you think anyone will mind if I show his picture around? I'd offer to buy you guys more booze but I think you've got that covered.'

----------


## Bennosuke

"*So be it,*" King Sky Hunter replies, parroting Blaze. It lowers its head slightly in what might be the smallest of courtesies. 

Kara shrugs and says in a hushed voice, "*I mean, maybe there's a big pet store in the area, where we could buy all the rabbits and mice?*" She pauses for a moment, then hollers to the hunting spirit, "*Thank you King Sky Hunter, may the winds take you on many fruitful hunts.*"

After, she replies to Blaze's question, "*May as well deal with Pequod now then. We're also gonna need to discuss with the others going out on the water with the deep sea spirits, if that's happening eminently.*" She casts a nervous gaze out over the churning waves. "*Also, are we gonna rent a spirit boat or something?*"

*************************************************

Chaz shrugs taking a long sip of the cheap whiskey, his face turning red. "*Man, you are all business, huh,*" he says, his voice colored with something like disdain. "*I mean, we took you to the one guy I know who's like, obsessed with Oakheart's class. I don't know what to tell you.*" About Corey he replies, "*I mean, I'm sure people wouldn't mind. If you want, we were gonna go to a house party going on off campus. Plenty of people will be there if you wanted to like, ask around.*"

(OOC: So with one success, that will give you some results after about 45 minutes or so of asking around. So that I feed you the right information, what is it exactly Joanna will be looking to find out?)

----------


## Haval

Joanna noticed the disdain and felt guilty enough to open up a bit.'Believe it or not if I was 'all business' I might have slipped out already while your back was turned. But that would be rude.' She will reach out and take his hand, 'Other then this I think my main alternative might be breaking into the admin building after hours. You're welcome to come along but I don't want you getting expelled or something on my account. And there's a decent chance that if we just wander round campus looking for Corey the people with him might kick my ass. You don't need to get in the middle of that.' Joanna had no idea how the Pure might react to a human wandering into the middle of all this.

'I admit, Ned was a disapointment. You did warn me. But if I find out anything that I can use and you still want to hang out, maybe we can see where the night takes us.' Normally Joanna didn't make a habit of getting drunk with sources but the Reveller had left her with an urge to relax where she could. 'Unless you already have plans?' If they were heading to a second location she'll make sure to collect Bear on the way. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I want to ask the blond werewolf's name but I'm mostly sure she and Corey aren't actually enrolled here.

So, on the basis that Ned has seen Corey around, and maybe other people have as well, I'll see if anyone knows his address.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joannas touch lights up Chaz like an electric shock. *Oh, sure,* he says with a nod, his pale cheeks turning rosy, *well, well just hand here and pregame for a little bit, and if you guys finish up in time and wanna, we can go to that house party together.* He pours himself another mug full of the cheap whiskey and takes a sniff. 

Joanna and Jeremy begin going door to door through the dorm. Most of the floors are quad-style, like Chazs. They get all the way down to the second floor, when they find a group of freshman girls. One, a rail thin blonde with too much mascara who has also clearly been pregaming says she recognizes the picture of Cory. She proudly tells the Uratha about how she is dating an upperclassman who lives off campus, and shes pretty sure shes seen Cory, and the blonde living on his block. She doesnt remember the exact address but shows Joanna the block on Google maps.

----------


## GKnightBC

Once they are in a quite place, Jeremy says *"Let's say our goodbyes, collect our friends, and head over to that address. If they are partying as well, we should have no issues getting access, one way or another."*

----------


## Haval

Joanna will thank the girls and tell them she hopes they have a good night. When she has the chance she will work out how close the area was to the Anchor Wolves warehouse.

To Jeremy while they were alone, 'I don't know if they're definitely partying themselves tonight. Can't see Oakheart going to a house party anyway but maybe I've misjudged her. Anyway it's a good start. We get an address maybe we can get someone close enough to watch for people coming and going. And if we're feeling lucky we could also try breaking in when they're out. I'm up for stealing all their stuff if you are.'

On saying her goodbyes, 'I think it depends where Oakheart and her friends are this evening. I don't think we're actually looking for a fight tonight but we ought to check in with Bear on that. Fighting is his department.'

----------


## Thundercracker

> "*So be it,*" King Sky Hunter replies, parroting Blaze. It lowers its head slightly in what might be the smallest of courtesies. 
> 
> Kara shrugs and says in a hushed voice, "*I mean, maybe there's a big pet store in the area, where we could buy all the rabbits and mice?*" She pauses for a moment, then hollers to the hunting spirit, "*Thank you King Sky Hunter, may the winds take you on many fruitful hunts.*"
> 
> After, she replies to Blaze's question, "*May as well deal with Pequod now then. We're also gonna need to discuss with the others going out on the water with the deep sea spirits, if that's happening eminently.*" She casts a nervous gaze out over the churning waves. "*Also, are we gonna rent a spirit boat or something?*"
> 
> *************************************************
> 
> Chaz shrugs taking a long sip of the cheap whiskey, his face turning red. "*Man, you are all business, huh,*" he says, his voice colored with something like disdain. "*I mean, we took you to the one guy I know who's like, obsessed with Oakheart's class. I don't know what to tell you.*" About Corey he replies, "*I mean, I'm sure people wouldn't mind. If you want, we were gonna go to a house party going on off campus. Plenty of people will be there if you wanted to like, ask around.*"
> ...


"Maybe we could use Pequod," Blaze replied, "need to discuss with Bear first.  Either way I think I gotta head out with the deep sea spirits.  Can't be letting them hang forever.  I don't know where they think they're going to find Essence around here but... if they come back then we'll get something out of them anyway, and we free up a locus, so... all good I s'pose."

----------


## GKnightBC

> Joanna will thank the girls and tell them she hopes they have a good night. When she has the chance she will work out how close the area was to the Anchor Wolves warehouse.
> 
> To Jeremy while they were alone, 'I don't know if they're definitely partying themselves tonight. Can't see Oakheart going to a house party anyway but maybe I've misjudged her. Anyway it's a good start. We get an address maybe we can get someone close enough to watch for people coming and going. And if we're feeling lucky we could also try breaking in when they're out. I'm up for stealing all their stuff if you are.'
> 
> On saying her goodbyes, 'I think it depends where Oakheart and her friends are this evening. I don't think we're actually looking for a fight tonight but we ought to check in with Bear on that. Fighting is his department.'


"True enough," Jeremy Agrees, "but her students are all young. I doubt they could resist a chance to party, especially if a lot of students have them set up tonight. We may have only one or two defenders at their lair. We'll have to see when we get there."

----------


## Bennosuke

The address/area the girls give Joanna is about a ten minute walk from the edge of campus, though this dorm made it closer to a fifteen-twenty minute walk. When she gets the chance to ask Chaz, she'll be able to identify that the location is about two blocks away from the house party that the students were planning on attending. 

(OOC: Otherwise seems like the two characters are still discussing)

*************************************

Kara gives Blaze a concerned glance. "*We definitely should go check out the lair of the Idigam... but it might be dangerous. Don't you think that's something we should bring the rest of the pack along for as well?*" She removes her phone to reveal the spirit Atant, saying, "*I can text Bear and the others if you want.*"

The black mirrored screen speaks in Kara's voice and says, "*Oh hi Blaze. I would be happy to help!*"

----------


## Haval

> "True enough," Jeremy Agrees, "but her students are all young. I doubt they could resist a chance to party, especially if a lot of students have them set up tonight. We may have only one or two defenders at their lair. We'll have to see when we get there."


Joanna shrugs, 'There's bound to be more Pure then just the ones we've seen. But maybe if there's one place they can't try to kill us its in the middle of a house party full of witnesses.'

After telling Chaz that she'd found the lead she'd been looking for she will text Bear. _The roommate didn't pan out, but I may have their address. Do you want to come take a look?_

----------


## Daishain

Bear responds after a little while,* "Yep, I'll be there."*

----------


## Thundercracker

> The address/area the girls give Joanna is about a ten minute walk from the edge of campus, though this dorm made it closer to a fifteen-twenty minute walk. When she gets the chance to ask Chaz, she'll be able to identify that the location is about two blocks away from the house party that the students were planning on attending. 
> 
> (OOC: Otherwise seems like the two characters are still discussing)
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Kara gives Blaze a concerned glance. "*We definitely should go check out the lair of the Idigam... but it might be dangerous. Don't you think that's something we should bring the rest of the pack along for as well?*" She removes her phone to reveal the spirit Atant, saying, "*I can text Bear and the others if you want.*"
> 
> The black mirrored screen speaks in Kara's voice and says, "*Oh hi Blaze. I would be happy to help!*"


Yeah, would be ideal, Blaze said, go ahead, weve gotta meet everyone, see whats been going on and what they think.

----------


## Haval

> Bear responds after a little while,* "Yep, I'll be there."*


Just in case he needed it Joanna will text Bear the address once she has it.

----------


## Bennosuke

Joanna, Jeremy and Bear regroup, deciding to drive off campus to the area where the house party is supposed to be and the house where Cory Allen had been seen. Parking on the block between the two areas, the trio can already taste the smell of the Pure. It wasn't just Cory that was here, the musk of the other two Pure Uratha also hung heavy in the air, detectable even with the windows up. But if the Anchor Wolves could smell the Pure, the inverse might also be possible. 

As they pull into a parking spot, they get a text from Kara, sent to a group chat that involves all Uratha pack members, *including Blaze*. The text reads, "_Thinking of going out with the Deep Sea Spirits ASAP. Gotta get it done by tomorrow morning or they are bouncing. You got time now?_"

----------


## Thundercracker

> Joanna, Jeremy and Bear regroup, deciding to drive off campus to the area where the house party is supposed to be and the house where Cory Allen had been seen. Parking on the block between the two areas, the trio can already taste the smell of the Pure. It wasn't just Cory that was here, the musk of the other two Pure Uratha also hung heavy in the air, detectable even with the windows up. But if the Anchor Wolves could smell the Pure, the inverse might also be possible. 
> 
> As they pull into a parking spot, they get a text from Kara, sent to a group chat that involves all Uratha pack members, *including Blaze*. The text reads, "_Thinking of going out with the Deep Sea Spirits ASAP. Gotta get it done by tomorrow morning or they are bouncing. You got time now?_"


Also, we found out a spot in the Hisil where our dear professor observes the sea, alone, Blaze texted, we should talk.  Where are you guys?

----------

